# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Тематические свадьбы. Мозговой штурм для новичков

## caigorodova

Господа ведущие не нашла такой темки и решила создать - если где и есть простите- новичок...

----------


## S1981

Ну во первых такая тема есть " Свадьба в стиле....." называется. И сразу вопрос: Тему создали, а что дальше, что делать будем? Есть сценарии тематических свадеб выкладывайте, есть вопросы и предложения-излагайте. А то как то не понятно получилось....

----------


## о-л-я

Привет коллеги!!! Тема непростая и очень индивидуальная, влечет за собой много вопросов и ответов. У меня  три тематические свадьбы ( юбилея, корпоратива) СТИЛЯГИ ( дрезкод обязателен - бывает проблемой для гостей), АЛЫЕ ПАРУСА ( декарирую я - воротнички в стиле или  мужчинам платочки или платки, дамам на руки украшения морские - дополнительный расход - так как это ручная работа), третья " Счастливый рейс, авиакомпании "Совет да любовь"" - самая простая по антуражу, по призовому фонду тянет на 5 т.р. - но это дешевле, чем две предыдущие и совершенно универсальная программа "Свадебное шоу" 
 Лучше всего продаваемая - это Свадебное шоу и счастливый рейс. Остальные предлагаю - но почему - то не очень идет, или  боятся или по характеру не их праздник. Какие вопросы есть пишите в личку отвечу.

----------


## Самаряночка

О-Л-Я, а можете поделиться сценарием "Счастливый рейс". Я сейчас, как раз готовлю таковую. А ещё, может быть, кто-то из коллег, проводил цветочную свадьбу?

----------


## Ноня

Я проводила свадьбу в Русском стиле (конечно же с помощью любимого сайта и вас, дорогие коллеги, ну и плюс семинары Григорьевой) и сейчас подготовила "Французскую свадьбу" без "наворотов" особых, кому надо -  пишите в личку подскажу, напишу, отправлю что есть.




> Ну во первых такая тема есть " Свадьба в стиле....."


Чего то куда то эта темка пропала ...не могу ее найти, еще неделю назад отписалась там как раз по поводу французской свадьбы....а щас не могу найти...

----------


## Фиеста...

Ребята, подскажите, может, уже где-то есть материалы по русско-татарской свадьбе? Меня интересуют собственно татарские обряды. Татарка - невеста. Жених хочет угодить родне невесты.

----------


## KAlinchik

ребята, у нас где-то есть подобная тема.. найду ссылку- кину:)там материала больше.

----------


## ИРита

Я на своей татарской свадьбе вставала на подушку ( свекровь под ноги клала), чтоб жизнь была мягкой, пуховой. вместе с караваем подают молодым масло( сливочное) и мед: маленькими ложечками брали и кормили друг друга ( что б жили счастливо и богато). Ну и денег сыпят оооччеень много.
В сентябре свадьба у племянника буду делать так же.

----------


## Окрыленная

Милые двевочки, данная темка для новичков, у кого нет доступа вот сюда..http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F1%F2%E8%EB%E5...

----------


## Ноня

> Ребята, подскажите, может, уже где-то есть материалы по русско-татарской свадьбе? Меня интересуют собственно татарские обряды. Татарка - невеста. Жених хочет угодить родне невесты.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E1%F0%FF%E4%FB  по моему здесь много было , в том числе и татарских обрядов

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА БОРОДИНА

У кого-то русско-татарская, а у меня русско=казахская свадьба. Что делать? Какие обряды есть у казахов? Помогите пожалуйста кто-нить.  :Blink:

----------


## Мирушка

> У кого-то русско-татарская, а у меня русско=казахская свадьба. Что делать? Какие обряды есть у казахов? Помогите пожалуйста кто-нить.


Вот тут нет ничего толкового, что на мысли наведет? 
http://www.svadbanevesta.ru/2010/03/...xskaya-svadba/
http://www.weddingpedia.ru/wiki/%D0%...86%D0%B8%D0%B8
http://www.neveste.kz/svadebnaya-men...khskaya-svadba

----------


## Ирина Полякова

Не знаю куда адресовать мой вопрос, решила, что здесь ему самое место. Молодые познакомились в "Одноклассниках". Хочу сделать какой-нибудь момент, или конкурс, связанный с этим. Помогите, плиз.

----------


## Марьяна_C

спросите у гостей - знают ли они где познакомились молодіе?  после ответа, спросите а много ли людей сегодня присутствующих зарегистрировані на одноклассниках, просто интересно, пусть поднимут руки. и вот тут можно сказать что сейчас будет поздравление от соц. сети одноклассники.ру!!! сама не делала, но видела тут фотографии ведущих, на которых изображено как играют парни на надувных гитарах. какую-то убойную песню, заводную, желательно что бы ее все слышали. и под эту песню пусть создают вид - что это они поют.

----------


## на-тал-ка

Ирочка!А поробуйте что-нибудь со смайликами.... Наделать их определенное количество, самых разных..Желательно габаритных, хотя бы А 3. И написать текстик какой нибудь переписки шуточной. А молодые пусть в конце каждой мысли поднимают по очереди смайлики, можно не глядя ...Или предложить гостям наоборот: Исходя из полученного комплекта смайликов сделать логический перевод на нормальный язык.

----------


## Марьяна_C

можно даже  ситуации семейные самые разные. и дать смайлы не только молодым, а  и родителям) и у кого какая реакция)))

----------


## на-тал-ка

Согласна! так будет еще живее!!!!

----------


## Ирина Полякова

Девочки, спасибо большое! Со смайлами можно же сделать еще и распределение обязанностей?

----------


## Ирина Полякова

А что можно сделать со статусами?

----------


## Марьяна_C

а статусы можно роздать, девочкам,  которым не достался букет!!!
молодая, красивая, сексуальная - никого не ищу - просто хвастаюсь! итд.

----------


## на-тал-ка

А можно в начале свадьбы предложить каждому гостю определить свой статус на празднике, сделать распечаточки на желтой бумаге - пусть тянут и читают.... А статусов  в "Одноклассниках" на пол Китая хватит. Выбрать самы прикольные и подходящие для компании...

----------


## Марьяна_C

можно напечатать статусов смешных, оригинальных. и обыграть так что какой статус мы увидим завтра утром? через неделю после свадьбы и тд.

 или к примеру  задать тему   - жизнь после свадьбы. и давать вытягивать листочки замужним парам.

----------


## Ирина Полякова

Точно!!!!! Здорово! Спасибо большое!!!!!!!!!!!!! Пошла на "Одноклассники"...

----------


## Marucj

Тематические свадьбы ещё не проводила хочу попробовать.Вашему вниманию наброски.Спасибо форуму много взято от туда.
Уважаемые дамы, господа, гости и просто все присутствующие! Сегодня молодожены приглашают вас принять участия в съемках своего свадебного сериала «Невероятные приключения молодых и компании в кругосветном путешествии.»Вам отводится на сегодняшний вечер почётная роль в профессиональной массовке.Гонорар в форме веселья и приятного время провождения гарантируем. Пробы проходить не нужно, так как в вашем профессионализме не сомневаемся .

А сейчас представляем главные действующие лица сериала
Тили – тили тесто,
А вот и невеста,
Плечики творожные,
Рученьки пирожные.
Поприветствуем невесту,
_________________________ дорогую,
Свет ещё не видел, милую такую.

Наш жених, как никогда 
Раскрасавец хоть куда,
Для семьи добытчик,
Тёще не обидчик.
Поприветствуем жениха,
________________________ дорогого,
Мир ещё не видел молодца такого.

Тёща – добрая душа – 
Очень даже хороша,
На кого не взглянет,
Что рублём одарит.
Поприветствуем ________________________________________
Тёщу дорогую,
Свет ещё не видел счастливую такую!

А свекровушка – душа
Тоже очень хороша,
Вырастила для невесты
Удалого молодца!
Поприветствуем все вновь ______________________________________
Распрекрасную свекровь!

Рядом с тёщей дорогой
Тесть сидит, счастливый такой.
Ну-ка, все дружно,Ну-ка, все вместе
Поприветствуем ______________________________________________
Славного тестя!

Дамы и господа, а вот и свёкор,
Скромен с виду, но весел и добр.
Поприветствуем ______________________________________
Свата удалого, свёкра дорогого!

И вновь приятное волнение,
Почётных гостей представление.
Приветствуем и молодой семьи благодетелей,
Приветствуем замечательных свидетелей!

Итак, друзья, пора настала
За этим праздничным столом
Наполнить всем свои бокалы
Пьянящим свадебным вином!

Посмотрим с каким настроением  гости отправляются в кругосветное путешествие.

Помашите правой рукой нашим молодым и всем гостям..
- Положите правую руку на плечо соседу справа, скажите свое имя, этот сосед справа будет следить за тем сколько вы выпили. 
А теперь помашите левой рукой нашим молодым и всем гостям...
- Положите левую руку на плечо соседу слева, скажите свое имя, этот сосед слева следить за тем чтобы вы не пропустили ни одной рюмочки.

Прохождение таможенного контроля.

- Итак, кто пришел на праздник только с косметичкой?
- Это дамы, преследующие на празднике только одну цель – очаровать всех мужчин. Им не важно на других посмотреть, им важно себя показать.
- Кто пришел на праздник с сумочкой?
- Они всегда скромны в тратах. Стараются вести себя скромно и незаметно.
- Кто пришел на праздник с пакетом?
- Это дамы преследуют цель – выложив все, что есть в пакете, забрать гостинцев в два раза больше, не забыв прихватить чужого мужа.
- Кто пришел на праздник с мужем?
- Это дамы, которые доверяют, но проверяют. Имеют свою синицу в руках, но не упустят случая поймать журавля в небе.
- А теперь хотелось бы познакомиться с представителями сильной половины. Мы узнаем, какие сигареты вы предпочитаете.
- Кто предпочел всем сигареты «Мальборо», «Винстон», Кемэл»?
- Это настоящие ковбои по жизни. Любят быть всегда на коне, ржут безудержно, в каждом танце бьют копытом, а пьют ведрами.
- Кто предпочел всем другим сигареты «ЛМ»?
- Расшифровка проста: Очень часто их зовут «Л» - лентяи, «М» - моты. Попивают пивко, пребывают в радужном настроении почти всегда.
- Кто предпочел всем прочим сигареты марки «Бонд»?
- Шпионы, агенты. Любят доверительные беседы, ища выгоду.
- Дамы, будьте осторожнее! Завербуют, не успеете глазом моргнуть.
- Кто предпочел всем прочим сигареты марки «Парламент»?
- Хотят заседать в парламенте, но никак не могут быть в него избранными. Характер стойкий, нордический. 
- Кто постоянство в курении проявляет с сигаретами «Некст»? 
- Звездные личности. Часто больны… звездной болезнью. Пьют до первой звезды или до появления звездочек.
- Кто постоянство в курении проявляет с сигаретами «Кент»?
- Имеет обширные связи, является хорошим товарищем, обладает тонкой душевной организацией и всегда не прочь замахнуть по рюмашке.
- Кто курит сигареты других марок, но с фильтром?
- Любят оригинальничать, не любят подражать другим, легко живут без кумиров. Пьют все подряд, легко идут на сближение.
- Кто курит сигареты без фильтра?
- Часто не в состоянии фильтровать как действия, так и «базар», простите, речь. Особых обид на них не держат – они не страдают комплексами и с охотой поддаются на уговор.
- Кто часто меняет марку сигарет?
- Не стараются держать свою марку, непостоянны во вкусах и связях.
- Кто курит, но пришел без сигарет?
- Наверняка, мечтают стать работниками тира. Не могут изменять привычке стрелять где попало, что попало, и куда попало. 

Сегодня все Вы являетесь пассажирами нашего авиалайнера под названием   " Счастливый рейс". Наш авиалайнер выполняет рейс от ___________ (название кафе где проходит вечер) до ваших квартир с длительным полетом . Время полета в пределах 6...10 часов. Температура за бортом лайнера до -+30 градусов, температура внутри лайнера может подняться до 40 градусов. Полет будет проходить на высоте 1,5...2,0 метра от уровня пола.
А сейчас я Вас всех ознакомлю с правилами, которые необходимо соблюдать во время всего нашего полета:
- при взлете и при посадке всем необходимо застегнуть ремни, Во время полета разрешается расстегнуть для обильного принятия угощения,
- при взлете и посадке спинки стульев привести в вертикальное положение, во время всего полета разрешается наклонять свой стул к соседу с его позволения, но не на 90 градусов,
- кнопка вызова бортпроводника отсутствует, поэтому со всеми вопросами обращайтесь ко мне в устной и письменной форме,
- двери запасных и основных выходов находятся там же где и вход в ресторан
- туалетные комнаты расположены в хвосте нашего лайнера рядом с выходом,
- вставать и уходить домой во время полета разрешается только с позволения командира корабля,
- во время всего полета Вам будут предложены прохладительные напитки, холодные закуски и горячий ужин.
А сейчас все оставайтесь на своих местах до полного набора высоты. 

*Экипаж нашего лайнера предлагает избрать командира нашего корабля и вручить ему символический ключ от авиалайнера. (вручаем ключ из картона)
Командир корабля и экипаж желает Вам приятно провести время. 

*Приятно видеть радостные лица гостей, счастливые лица молодоженов , но у некоторых нет нет да промелькнёт тень печали. Это наши замечательные родители.

*Дорогие друзья, наш полет продолжается, температура внутри лайнера понемногу поднимается. 
Тост за бабушек и дедушек.

*Уважаемые пассажиры! Экипаж корабля извещает Вас, что наш авиалайнер набрал максимальную высоту.

Первая посадка Южная Америка Рио-де-жанеро.
Первый свадебный танец

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Сегодня молодожены приглашают вас принять участия в съемках своего свадебного сериала «Невероятные приключения молодых и компании в кругосветном путешествии.


Мне кажется вы "навертели". И к тематической свадьбе данная подборка не имеет отношения. Начали съемкой кино,подстраховались путешествием. Открыли праздник "творожными плечиками".  Тема -всегда точна. Если это кино,то сквозной линией праздника является съемка,просмотр кино итд. Если это путешествие,то изначально отправляемся и четко путешествуем. В чем ошибка? Есть набор конкурсов,развлечений и к ним "притягивается якобы тема", которая для связки озвучивается ведущим ( проходим таможенный контроль, пристегните ремни-взлетаем и далее все что угодно по набору игр)  А тематической свадьбе или празднике наоборот. Тема и именно под нее прописывается ход,текст,конкурсы, эпизоды,оформление, костюмы,реквизит.  :flower:

----------


## Marucj

Марина, спасибо за рекомендации.Первый раз пишу, поэтому так получилось.

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

> Экипаж нашего лайнера предлагает избрать командира нашего корабля


Супруг мой подруги, летчик по профессии,  меня тактично поправил - КОМАНДИР ЭКИПАЖА  и  КАПИТАН КОРАБЛЯ(авиалайнера).

----------


## Ирина Полякова

Провела свадьбу с "Одноклассниками". Скажу честно, серьезно не готовилась, провела только момент со статусами, как советовали. Жизненых и прикольных, а вместе с тем, приличных (народ был из скромных) статусов нашла немного. Ну, естественно, вопросы о знакомстве, что можно найти на "Одноклассниках": друзей, информацию, фото, любовь... 
К чему я это? Народ в этот момент прямо ожил, тема оказалась очень близкой и легкой, а главное, действительно, придумать можно многое. Желающие могут развить в любом направлении, уверена, что пойдет в любой компании!

----------


## Еленушка130

Коллеги, сейчас готовим свадьбу в стиле ромашковой свадьбы. Есть вот какие идеи:
- во время горько считать "раз ромашка, два ромашка  и т.д."
- гадания на девочку- мальчика сделать по ромашке
-  ромашки - поводы зачем мы сюда пришли
Также наверно можно пофантазировать на тему "Паровозик из Ромашково" - может даже небольшой путешествующий блок пустить....на этом как-то мысли заканчиваются.... кто-нибудь уже работал над этой темой?

----------


## Марьяна_C

вам может подойти песенка
 Кватро - Ромашковые поля. если надо давайте мыло я вам сброшу.

----------


## KAlinchik

а сейчас, кстати, популярна стала песня Чили - На ромашковом поле-очень драйвовая:)

----------


## Ирина Полякова

Девиз свадьбы: "Колька + Наташка = вся жизнь в ромашках!" (чья-то старая идея). Ну, само собой, машины в ромашках, букет, оформление, подарки и т.д.

----------


## Татка Натка

Ребята, я туплю... Подписалась на свадьбу под рабочим названием "В тридевятом королевстве". основная идея - Принц и принцесса  объединяют 2 королевства. Не могу начало родить. Понятно, что фанфары, а потом, когда молодые уселись? Про вообще потом - по нулям! Гостей 90 человек, невеста захотела одаривание по столам... Может не послушать и послов запустить? (как в Иване Ваильевиче)

----------


## Ирина Полякова

Хорошо бы танцевальный коллектив, и пролог сделать именно в танце, одна группа с женихом, другая с невестой (2 разных королевства с двух сторон) - встреча, знакомство, породнение. Музыка должна быть монументальная, что ли... А, может, шахматные королевства, черные и белые?

----------


## Ирина Полякова

Можно фигуры распределить: короли, ферзи - родители, ладьи, кони, слоны - тети, дяди и т.д., пешки - молодежь. По одной пешки - молодые. Шахматное поле - семейная жизнь. Пройдут все клетки, тоже станут Королем и Ферзем - родителями молодоженов.

----------


## Елизавета Авдеева

Что касается дарения по столам, даем задание каждому столику придумать себе название согласно теме. Каждый столик может быть городом в королевстве вашем (н-р, город любви, верности, заботы, счастья, везения и т.д.). Кроме того каждый столик, он же город пусть загадает свой цвет и споет свою песню. Итак, поздравление, от столика №1 - тут у нас находится город___________, поприветствуем аплодисментами, поздравляют желающие, затем цветные пожелания (н-р оранжевый - оранжевого настроения и т.д.), затем песня от столика. Как-то так.

----------


## Оксана Лушавина

> Коллеги, сейчас готовим свадьбу в стиле ромашковой свадьбы. Есть вот какие идеи:
> - во время горько считать "раз ромашка, два ромашка  и т.д."
> - гадания на девочку- мальчика сделать по ромашке
> -  ромашки - поводы зачем мы сюда пришли
> Также наверно можно пофантазировать на тему "Паровозик из Ромашково" - может даже небольшой путешествующий блок пустить....на этом как-то мысли заканчиваются.... кто-нибудь уже работал над этой темой?


 Можно сделать конкурс ,кто больше соберёт ромашек (сделаны из бумаги) боксёрской перчаткой.

----------


## Ольгушка

Отличный пример тематической...https://vimeo.com/15481581

----------


## Schastie

> Подписалась на свадьбу под рабочим названием "В тридевятом королевстве". основная идея - Принц и принцесса объединяют 2 королевства. Не могу начало родить.


Главное выдержать эту тема до конца вечера. мне сразу представилось, что невесту не воруют, а заколдовывают, а потом появляется добрая фея. Короны на них надеты, накидки и на троны посадить...

----------


## Наталья Клещевникова

*Ольгушка*, 

СПАСИБО ЗА ССЫЛКУ,ВОТ ЭТО МАШТАБ,ПРОСТО ГЛАЗА НА ЛОБ ЗАЛЕЗЛИ!!!!ГДЕ ТАКИЕ ДЕНЬЖИЩИ ЛЮДИ БЕРУТ,А РАБОТА ВЕДУЩИХ,ПРОСТО ЗАОБЛАЧНЫЕ МЕЧТЫ.........

----------


## Абра Кадабра

Друзья, в мае веду свадьбу в стиле "Мафия", гостей 60 человек, молодые хотят тематику, но эта тематика предусматривает дресс код, соотношение молодежи и поколения постарше 50 на 50, хочется, чтобы все это было на высшем уровне,переживаю, восприймется ли свадьба , так, как я хочу..... над сценарием работаю, идеи: начало: развить тему, что мафия в переводе с ит. семья и сегодня объеденились  в один славный род 2 могущественных клана(Шевелини(Шевелев - фамилия жениха) и Юрченто (Юрченко фамилия невесты))!Можно обыграть, что-то с картами, на похищение невесты сделать постановку триллера - "мафия бессмертна", на похищение туфли провести небольшой флешмоб в тематике  может у кого еще есть какие идеи?Заранее спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Крымуша

Здравствуйте все! 
У меня мафия почему-то ассоциируется со стрельбой... Можно наверное устроить перестрелку двух славных родов из игрушечных пистолетов, дарц или еще что-то..
У меня была одна тематическая свадьба, когда оба и жених и невеста работали в школе и заказали мне свадьбу в школьном стиле... Жизнь открывается первым звонком, поздравления от первоклашек(переодетые гости),  родители -  адинистрация. В общем остались довольны. Если кого заинтересует, выложу  макет сценария.

----------


## Ольгушка

1 июня  провожу гангстерскую свадьбу.
Тему предложили сами молодожены. Всё действо начнется с выкупа, не в доме невесты, а встречи двух кортежей (двух семейных кланов) на нейтральной территории и проведение переговоровю В это время молодожены находятся в автомобилях.Дресс-код для гостей в стиле Чикаго 20-х годов:  Необходимы детские пистолетики (которыми с удовольствием гости выдают приветственные залпы во время торжества), шляпы (есть в магазинах FIX - где всё по 36 рублей, а также можно пособирать по знакомым, фетровые шляпы и шляпки почти у каждого найдутся), боа, бусы из жемчуга, сигары. Реквизит можно выдать на торжестве. 
 Украшение зала:
Для свадьбы лучше выбрать помещение в ретро стиле, тогда оформление зала может быть очень простым. Черно-белые фотографии 15х20 размещаются на прищепки на веревке по залу, чтобы гости могли проникнуться духом эпохи (на фото как просто элементы гангстеров и 20-х годов, так и вставленные туда фото родных и друзей, применяются эффекты старения для фотографий). Накануне свадьбы можно специально некоторых друзей сфотографировать в шляпах гангстеров. Или менять приглашение (при вручении) на фотографию гостя. Это станет отличным украшением зала и подарком для многих гостей. Гости имеют возможность всё рассмотреть, проникнуться духом эпохи сухого закона, выбрать себе фото на память о сием торжестве. 
Можно сделать 2 плаката с фотографиями жениха и невесты, стилизованных под 20-е годы. На плакате с фото жениха: Осторожно! Женат! Вознаграждение: Александра прекрасная (имя невесты). На плакате с фото невесты: Осторожно! Замужем! Вознаграждение: Дон Максимо (имя жениха). 
Если есть возможность показывать на банкете видео на большом экране, можно предложить посмотреть гостям развлекательные ролики, когда будут «курительные паузы». Темы роликов могут быть разными: история знакомства молодоженов в виде ряда фотографий, кадры с гангстерами из фильмов и мультфильмов.
Всю цветовую гамму свадьбы стоит выдержать в черно-белом варианте. На столах спиртное со специальными свадебными ретро этикетками "контрабанда". Образцы этикеток в изобилии есть в интернете.
Музыка. 
Можно смешать разные композиции от джаза до современных мелодий. Хороший вариант - пригласить живой джаз, но это на любителя… 
Идеи по музыке: Группа «Секрет» песни типа «Мажорный рок-н-ролл», «Я люблю буги-вуги», «Моя любовь на 5 этаже»; Сюткин «Оранжевый галстук» и т.д.; Группа «Несчастный случай»; Луи Армстронг; Billy’s Bend «Оторвемся по-Питерски» и т.д.; Саундтреки из фильмов Тарантино; Astor Piazzola, Дюк Элингтон, Френк Синатра, Глен Миллер; Андриано Челентано; Элвис Пресли; Музыка из мультфильмов: Бременские музыканты, например. Или «Мы бандито, гангстерито…» из «Острова сокровищ»; Из современной попсы: Серёга «Бумер», саундтрек из к-фильма «Бумер».

----------


## Абра Кадабра

Оленька, большое Вам спасибо за идеи!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sofi stone

Как вариант можно такой конкурс сделать.

НАКАЗЫ НОВОБРАЧНЫМ

Чтобы месяц ваш медовый растянулся лет на пять, кодекс сложный и суровый вам придется выполнять:
Наказы жениху:
1. Обеспечь материально и согрей теплом свой дом. Не забудь, что и морально должен быть ты молодцом!
2. Как атлет, семью ты должен на своих плечах держать и жену, хоть это сложно, охранять и ублажать.
3. В магазин без спросу бегать, не забудь цветы дарить, и не вздумай, друг, обеда раньше времени просить.
4. Брейся часто и подолгу, руки мой перед едой и не будь особо строгим ты к жене своей младой.
5. Как появится ребенок, что, бесспорно, должно быть, ты не бойся тех пеленок, научись малышку мыть.
6. Коль для ссоры есть причина, в шутку все переводи, в мелочах ты будь мужчиной, спора зря не заводи.
7. Руль держи семейный прочно, кодекс наш не забывай, курс на счастье выбран точно. Так держать, вперед шагай!

Наказы невесте:
А теперь без перебивок о _______ речь пойдет, чтоб от будущих ошибок нам её предостеречь:
1. Научись готовить вкусно на любой манер и лад, чтобы, скажем, лист капустный был совсем как виноград.
2. израсходуй треть бюджета на родных и на портных – если модно ты одета, муж доволен, как жених.
3. Если с мнением супруга не согласна иногда, будь, как веточка упруга, не скажи ни нет, ни да.
4. Если муж устал, расстроен – успокой и приласкай, чтобы снова стал спокоен – отдохнуть немного дай.
5. Никогда не будь строга ты, просто, как бы невзначай, мастерски снимая стружку, потихонечку строгай.
6. Не упорствуй в смысле стружки, будь всегда ему мила, будь жена ты и подруга, а не ржавая пила.
7. Три четвертых части суток ты семье своей отдай, но средь дней, часов, минуток ты друзей не забывай.


АКТ ПЕРЕДАЧИ ЖЕНИХА

Мы, нижеподписавшиеся, друзья и соратники несчастного:
Свидетель ____________, собутыльник ____________, железный холостяк____________ - с одной стороны, и невеста _________ - с другой стороны, составили настоящий акт о том, что Жених _____, имеющий от рождения фамилию ____________, чудно сохранился и вполне пригоден для вступления в законный брак.
На основании данного заключения совершается акт передачи жениха для эксплуатации его в качестве мужа.

Передаваемая особь укомплектована:
1.	Голова трезвая (на момент передачи)
2.	Рука (левая, правая) – 2 шт.
3.	Нога (правая, левая) – 2 шт.

Все остальное тоже имеется и находится в исправном состоянии. На особо важные места поставлено гарантийное клеймо. Кроме того, у жениха:

1.	Пиджак и брюки поглажены.
2.	Пуговицы пришиты (почти все).
3.	Лицо и шея вымыты.

Анкетные данные:
а) не дрался;
б) не привлекался;
в) не увлекался;
г) не имеет;
д) не умеет;
е) читает со словарем.

Эксплуатационные данные:
1.	Режим роботы – повторно-кратковременный.
2.	Исполнение – тропическое морозоустойчивое.
3.	Стоек к воздействию алкогольных жидкостей.

Возможное применение:
1.	Для таскания авосек.
2.	для стирки пеленок.
3.	Для развешивания белья и «лапши на уши».
Гарантия:
При условии хранения в брачной упаковке гарантируется исправное состояние в течение 100 лет.

Примечание:
Жених передается по акту:
Свидетель: ________________
Собутыльник:______________
Железный холостяк:________________
Приняла по акту. Обязуюсь любить:
Невеста:__________________

Число _______, месяц __________, год _________.

----------


## ZAVCLUB

*sofi stone*

, Неужели вы "это" проводите , формат свадьбы 70 х годов

----------


## Елена Хохлова

> sofi stone
> 
> , Неужели вы "это" проводите , формат свадьбы 70 х годов


Честно скажу не провожу тематические свадьбы. Слишком много затрат...времени ,а платить в основном за это не хотят... Говорят нам стандарт , нам по-проще....А вот  ZAVCLUB что проводит ?Покажите свои наработки в этом плане...

----------


## ZAVCLUB

*Елена Хохлова*, 
Елена , к чему этот ироничный тон? Если вы до сих пор читаете наказы и дипломы и не понимаете , что это прошлый век , о чём тогда говорить .Я веду свадьбы на интерактивном общении  плюс костюмированные конкурсы , но не в коем случае , не наказики , дипломчики , клятвочки с  избитыми  стишкам.А тот к кому я обратилась именно это выставил на форум

----------


## Елена Хохлова

> Елена Хохлова, 
> Елена , к чему этот ироничный тон? Если вы до сих пор читаете наказы и дипломы и не понимаете , что это прошлый век , о чём тогда говорить .Я веду свадьбы на интерактивном общении плюс костюмированные конкурсы , но не в коем случае , не наказики , дипломчики , клятвочки с избитыми стишкам.


Тон нормальный... Просто спрашиваю....Всё , что вы перечислили тоже не делаю... Но знаю , что многие это очень любят... Пусть делают...

----------


## natascha-sam

Всем добрый вечер!!!  (Быть может я не по адресу, но если что пните куда нужно)
Можно  попросить, чтобы подсказали, направили в нужном направлении. Впервые  попросили провести второй день свадьбы (вот как-то с первым я знаю, что и как, а тут просто в растерялась) 
Молодые сказали, что второй день нужно провести 3 часа в этот день планируется: сор, продажа торта, продажа бутылок....вот как-то так. 
Здесь на форуме в одной из тем (НЕ ПОМНЮ КТО  АВТОР, НО ГОВОРЮ СПАСИБО!!! :flower: ) описывали  на второй день развлечение тематическим-свадебное путешествие. Ведущий говорит о том,  сегодня мы отправляемся вместе с молодыми в свадебное путешествие по странам мира, садимся в мягкий вагон международного экспресса и под музыку поехали... В каждой стране танцуем танец,присущий этой стране, и играем в игру , которая должна передать колорит этого народа.Например, в Греции танцевали Сиртаки и играли в Малые Олимпийские игры и т.д. 

Подскажите, ещё со странами и играми, что можно придумать или где посмотреть. СПАСИБО!

----------


## ZAVCLUB

*natascha-sam*, 
Наташа ни чего страшного 3 часа это минимум 2 го дня Начинаешь с зоны ВЭЛКОМ , ЗДЕСЬ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ похмел-медсестра 
медбрат (маски, бахилы, однораз.халаты) встречают  на входе. Стол манипуляционный, на нем бутылки с надписью: Эликсир дикой радости, Микстура вечного счастья, Коктейль безумной красоты. , на тарелке - «экстази». Колбаса и сол.огурцы порезанные . Стопки, лучше мензурки медицинские. . 
  для начала померим t. (огромный градусник) Ооо, да у Вас зашкаливает хорошее настроение! Назначаю курс алко-терапии (смехотерапии, позитивной щекотки) . 
. – у вас пониженный тонус, проверим рефлексы (чередовать фигуры из пальцев фига-«бутылка»), ясно – весеннее обострение, 

 Полет на воздушном стуле. Необходим стул на колесиках, к нему цепляются несколько гелевых шаров на длинной нитке. «Эх, прокачу!» « Поберегись!» круг почета по залу. 

Далее можно провести обряд посвящения в ряды женатых и замужних , я делаю это с помощью анимационных танцев , так же делаю привязки по профессиямили увлечениям , и.т.д.

----------


## ZAVCLUB

*natascha-sam*, 
Наташа в начале обязательно зона вэлком , продажа ложек вилок от цвганского  табора, или изготовление семейного флага , Затем делаешь привязку по профессиям или увлечениям молодых - исполнение мечты (если рыбак , делаешь блок рыбалка-здесь может быть и Нептун с золотой рыбкой , и вручение сертификата , на рыбалку в  заповедной зоне , если автомобилист и викторина-шутка по машинам и семейные курсы вождения , ну и.тд  , Можно провести угадай мелодию ,  песни разных стран , или продолжи песни про еду , можно песочную церимонию породнение семей , аукцион -продажа первой покупки молодых Ну как -то так .У меня лично второй день длится 6 часов -удачи

----------


## Oxytam

Эту свадьбу нашла где- то в инете

План – сценарий тематической свадьбы “Алые паруса”

1. Встреча гостей. Гостей на корабле встречают капитан и его любимая, а также их помощники – юнги. В назначенное время звучит корабельный гудок или звук удара по рынде, гаснет свет, включается романтическая музыка, и Ведущий-сказочник зачитывает слегка переделанные строчки из произведения Грина:Это было давным-давно. Маленькая девочка (Имя невесты) однажды повстречала Сказочника. Он рассказал ей чудесную историю о том, что она вырастет доброй, умной и красивой девушкой, которую полюбит храбрый капитан. Он приплывет к ней на великолепном корабле под алыми парусами и заберет в Розовую Долину, где они будут жить весело и дружно, и (Имя невесты) никогда не узнает слез и печали. Прошли годы. Все это время (Имя невесты) ждала своего капитана. И дождалась. Он пришел за ней под алыми парусами и пообещал вечную любовь и безграничное счастье. Сегодня они станут мужем и женой и отправятся в романтическое путешествие к своей Розовой Долине. Давайте станем свидетелями создания новой семьи и проводим их к их счастью.




2. Церемония бракосочетания. Включается свет, и проводится церемония бракосочетания (проводить ее может ведущий-сказочник).



3. Первый стол. Тосты. Выбор «горького». Капитан и его супруга приглашают гостей за столы. Ведущий говорит первые тосты, но не торопится произносить «Горько!», поясняя, что на море очень шумно, и у него просто не хватит голоса, чтобы каждый раз подавать такую команду.

Ведущий предлагает выбрать «Горького» – человека, который будет давать команду «Горько!». Чтобы выбрать «горького», нужно пригласить нескольких мужчин и предложить дунуть на денежную купюру. Чья денежная купюра улетит дальше, тот обладает самыми мощными легкими, а значит, сможет громко и долго кричать «Горько!». Теперь этот мужчина становится главным по команде «Горько!» – он может выкрикивать ее в любой момент, а гости обязаны подхватить.

4. Отправление в путешествие и игра «Поднятие якорей». Ведущий говорит, что пора отправляться в путешествие до Розовой Долины.

- Паруса подняты, а значит, полный вперед! В чем дело? Почему мы стоим на месте?

Этот вопрос адресуется гостям. Кто-нибудь из них обязательно выскажет предположение о том, что не поднят якорь.

- Действительно, якорь-то мы не подняли. А якорей-то у нас несколько, так что понадобится помощь мужчин. Кто желает поучаствовать в поднятии якорей?

Игра «Поднятие якорей». Для игры понадобятся легкие картонные якоря. К каждому якорю привязана нитка примерно полтора метра длиной. Мужчины-участники берут нитку в рот, якорь свисает. По команде ведущего нужно поднимать якорь, не пользуясь руками, а собирая нитку в рот. Кто первым поднимет якорь до подбородка, тот получает приз. После этого ведущий благодарит всех и объявляет:

- Ну а теперь точно – полный вперед!

Звучат звуки моря и романтическая музыка.

5. Новые тосты и знакомство гостей и родственников. Ведущий предлагает выпить за то, что корабль «Секрет» вышел в плавание. После этого звучит предложение получше познакомиться. Всем гостям раздаются разноцветные сигнальные флажки. Ведущий произносит:

- Сигнальте свидетели (свидетели поднимают флажки);
- Сигнальте родители невесты;
- Сигнальте родители жениха;
- Сигнальте бабушки жениха и невесты;
- сигнальте дедушки жениха и невесты;
- Сигнальте крестные жениха и невесты;
- Сигнальте братья и сестры жениха и невесты;
- Сигнальте остальные родственники невесты и т.д.

Когда будут названы все группы родственников и других приглашенных (друзья, коллеги и т.п.), последуют такие призывы:

- Сигнальте все, кто желает счастья молодым;
- Сигнальте те, кто хочет, чтобы у молодых было не меньше трех детей;
- Сигнальте те, кто сегодня напьется;
- Сигнальте те, кто тоже хочет замуж;
- Сигнальте те, кто на диете, но сегодня оставил ее дома;
- Сигнальте те, кто рад, что пришел на нашу свадьбу!

6. Остановка «Необитаемый остров». Через некоторое время Ведущий объявляет первую остановку – Необитаемый остров.

- Мы все знаем, что этот остров необитаем. Прекрасное место, чтобы молодые могли побыть вдвоем и исполнить свой первый танец молодоженов.

Проходит танец молодоженов. Если на свадьбе есть маленькие девочки, они могут красиво взмахивать голубыми лентами, кружась вокруг молодых и создавая «волны».

7. Тосты и передача гостям корабельного журнала для записи пожеланий.

8. Вторая остановка «Остров невезения». Ведущий незаметно, пока гости заняты, выносит указатель с табличкой «Остров невезения». Буквы должны быть написаны мелом, чтобы потом стереть приставку «Не».

- Остров невезения в океане есть, весь покрытый зеленью, абсолютно весь. Ничего себе – у них куча зелени (ведущий показывает пальцами жест «деньги»), а они на невезение жалуются. А как с везением у наших молодоженов и их друзей? Проверим?

Вызывается несколько пар м+ж, в том числе пара молодоженов. Ведущий высыпает на пол массу зеленых бумажек – муляжей долларов. Пары должны собирать бумажки с пола – кто соберет больше, тот и везунчик. Собирать нужно до тех пор, пока звучит музыка – фрагмент песни «Остров невезения».

Затем Ведущий просит подсчитать купюры. Пары считают, у одной из них купюр больше. Но Ведущий просит посмотреть одну из купюр и удивленно восклицает:

- Вот уж повезло так повезло – купюры-то фальшивые! Так вот почему это остров невезения! Просто его жители не знают, что повезло не тем, у кого много настоящих денег, а тем, кто нашел свою любовь. Вот наши участники нашли свою любовь. Правда? Если да, целуйтесь.

Все участвующие пары целуются и уходят.

Ведущий объявляет:

- Ну раз уж мы остановились на острове, давайте все же проверим – такой ли он невезучий. Сможет ли кто-нибудь из девушек поймать букет невесты?

Далее проходит ритуал бросания букета и, если молодые желают, подвязки. Конечно, кто-то их ловит. Ведущий стирает «не» на табличке и говорит, что теперь это остров везения, потому что вот этим двум ловкачам (тем, кто поймал букет и подвязку) точно повезло.

9. Третья остановка «Остров с маяком». Молодые зажигают свадебные свечи и ими разжигают общую свечу. Ведущий комментирует так: новобрачные разожгли маяк, который будет освещать им путь и оберегать от всех неприятностей.

10. Четвертая остановка «Остров с рифами». Все гости за столами. Ведущий неожиданно объявляет, что впереди опасность – рифы. Нужно вырулить. Ведущий просит всех собраться на танцполе и встать в круг.

Далее Ведущий объясняет, что сейчас будут «ритуальные танцы», в ходе которых гости все вместе помогут капитану не попасть на рифы, а для этого нужно выполнять команды. Все танцуют и выполняют команды, подаваемые ведущим. Если команда произносится впервые, ведущий показывает, как нужно действовать. Затем танцующие ориентируются самостоятельно.

Команды:

- Лево руля – все наклоняются влево;
- Право руля – все наклоняются вправо;
- Полный вперед – наклоняются вперед;
- Больше право – развернуться вправо;
-Больше влево – развернуться влево;
- Так держать – взять за руки соседей;
-Полный назад – отвести попу назад, приняв позу «уточки»;
-Стоп машина – остановились.

Команды повторяются по несколько раз в любом порядке.

После танца Ведущий объявляет, что вырулить все-таки удалось – не без помощи, конечно, гостей, но нужно потренироваться в эвакуации. Проводится игра “Эвакуация”. Вызываются две команды по 7-10 человек. Ставится два стула – это шлюпки. Команды должны как можно быстрее усесться всем вместе на один стул. Побеждает та команда, кто справится быстрее.

11. Второй стол. Все снова созываются за стол, поднимаются бокалы, произносятся тосты, «горький» дает команду «Горько».

12. Пятая остановка «Остров сокровищ». Ведущий предлагает гостям достать сокровища и отдать их молодым – то есть вручить подарки. Для подарков гостей можно заранее подготовить огромный сундук.

13. Шестая остановка «Айсберг». Задание для свидетелей – растопить большой кусок льда, в котором заморожено маленькое сердечко. По окончании разморозки Ведущий объявляет, что с такими помощниками жениху и невесте не страшны никакие айсберги – свидетель и свидетельница придут на помощь и растопят любой лед. Тост за свидетелей.

14. Седьмая остановка «Остров сирен». Девушки в облике сирен маняще танцуют, подзывая невесту. Невеста уходит с ними. Через несколько минут Ведущий объявляет, что сирены похитили невесту и хотят сделать ее одной из них. Гости собирают выкуп. Но этого мало. Нужно, чтобы кто-то из молодых людей заговорил сиренам зубы.

Выходят сирены без невесты, мужчины-добровольцы получают от ведущего листки с написанными скороговорками морской тематики. Если хоть кто-то из мужчин сможет произнести скороговорку без ошибок три раза подряд, сирены вернут невесту. А спасителю полагается приз.

15. Восьмая остановка «Остров Ибица». Ведущий объявляет, что здесь дискотека и приглашает всех принять участие. Танцы, свободное времяпрепровождение.

16. Третий стол. Тосты, «горько», речь родителей.

17. Девятая остановка «Остров Монте-Кристо». Нужно найти сокровища Монте-кристо. Это коробка с бонбоньерками. Для поиска можно выбрать нескольких гостей, завязать им глаза и только после этого коробку с надписью «Сокровища Монте-Кристо» поставить на видном месте. Гости будут давать ищущим подсказки, куда идти. Когда коробка будет найдена, она окажется пустой. Тогда Ведущий вынесет другую коробку, и участники с закрытыми глазами снова начнут ее поиски. В этот раз они найдут, что искали. Бонбоньерки тут же раздаются гостям.

18. Десятая остановка «Остров Чунга-чанга». Чунга-чанга – это песни, пляски и экзотические вкусности. Ведущий приглашает гостей потанцевать, а затем выносится торт, украшенный экзотическими фруктами (настоящими или из крема). Разрезание торта, десерт. Танцевальная пауза.

19. Одиннадцатая остановка. Розовая долина. Финальный танец молодых, их проводы в супружескую «каюту».

Затем дискотека и другие игры.

Какие еще игры можно провести на свадьбе «Алые паруса»?

Например, гонки русалок. Девушкам завязать ноги на уровне щиколоток лентами и отправить за жемчужиной, лежащей на противоположной стороне. Бежать вряд ли получится – придется прыгать. Кто первая – та и побеждает.

Конкурс на лучшего юнгу: завязать как можно быстрее пять узлов на веревке, а потом развязать. Но о втором условии сообщается только тогда, когда все завяжут узлы.

Конкурс на меткого юнгу: набрасывать спасательный круг на какой-либо продолговатый предмет – например, на маленький пивной бочонок.

Игра «Лавирование между рифами»: обойти кегли, надев на ноги ласты и прижав к глазам бинокль. Кто первым придет к финишу, тот и побеждает.

----------


## Oxytam

и еще вариант на тему море
Морская свадьба: ход мероприятия и развлекательная программа

И то, и другое будут зависеть от выбранной концепции свадебного мероприятия. Рассмотрим пару вариантов проведения морской свадьбы.
1. Морская свадьба: путешествие вместе с молодыми до острова Любви и Счастья

Развлекательную программу можно построить на теме кругосветного путешествия, делая тематические остановки в разных частях мира или возле вымышленных островов.
Морское путешествие с остановками у вымышленных островов 

Когда молодые приедут в банкетный зал, их встретит аплодисментами команда из гостей, и Ведущий объявит, что пора поднять паруса и отправляться в плавание до острова Любви и Счастья. Здесь можно пустить фоном звуки моря и ветра, под которые будет сказан первый тост.

Первой можно сделать остановку на Острове Романтики и пригласить молодых на танец. Следующей остановкой может быть остров Благодарности: на этом этапе молодые могут поблагодарить своих родителей. Затем Остров Дружбы: сначала друзья жениха произносят тосты, а потом среди них и подружек невесты стоит провести конкурс.

Например, разделить друзей на две команды и устроить эстафету в ластах большого размера. Цель – выяснить, какая команда быстрее соберет жемчужины со дна моря для невесты. Количество «жемчужин» равно числу участников. Первый участник надевает ласты, бежит задом до столика, на котором стоит ваза с «жемчужинами», берет одну жемчужину, возвращается так же задом, кладет жемчужину в красиво оформленную корзиночку, снимает ласты, передает второму. Когда последний участник положит жемчужину в корзиночку, один из членов его команды должен быстро отнести эту корзиночку невесте. Побеждает та команда друзей, которая сделает это быстрее. Кстати, с ластами можно провести и другие конкурсы на морскую тему.

Остров Богатства. На этой остановке можно вынести сундук весь в тине и водорослях и предложить гостям угадать, что в нем лежит. В сундук можно положить бумажник, чулок (чтобы всегда был полон), счеты или калькулятор (чтобы деньги считали). Кроме этого, в сундуке дополнительно должны находиться бутылка шампанского с приглашением на годовщину свадьбы. Гости угадывают содержимое сундука. Кто угадает, тот получит подарок (шампанское и приглашение), а сам символ богатства достанется молодоженам.

Остров Радости и Веселья. Ведущий говорит, что в жизни молодой семьи должно быть много радости. А кто нам приносит радость? Конечно, друзья и близкие. Проверим, как они и сами молодожены умеют веселиться.

Ведущий делит желающих участвовать на две команды, мужскую и женскую, и говорит, что сейчас будет перетягивание каната. Женщины, разумеется, в шоке, мужчины уже готовятся поддаться. Ведущий, изрядно накалив обстановку, действительно выносит канат, но на самом деле перетягивать его не придется.

Включается танцевальная музыка, двое помощников ведущего держат канат высоко. Пара участников (по одному от каждой команды) проходит в танце под канатом. Затем канат немного опускается, идет следующая пара. Постепенно канат опускается все ниже и ниже – те, кто не смог пройти под ним, не наклоняясь вперед, выбывают. Выигрывает та команда, у которой в итоге останется больше участников.

И так придумывается еще несколько островов, причаливая к которым команда корабля вынуждена участвовать в конкурсах или лицезреть какое-либо шоу. В конце корабль прибывает на остров Любви и Счастья, и гости провожают молодоженов, отправляющихся провести брачную ночь на этом острове.
Морское путешествие с остановками у реально существующих географических объектов 

В моменты таких остановок можно включать национальную музыку и устраивать тематические развлечения, игры и конкурсы. Например, сделав остановку в Италии, можно организовать конкурс «Наматывания спагетти на вилку». Участникам выдаются бутафорские вилки большого размера или обычные вилки и очень длинные белые ленты, которые стелются по полу. Кто быстрее намотает ленту на вилку, тот и побеждает, получая в качестве приза какой-нибудь сувенир, связанный с Италией.

Остановившись в Испании, можно устроить шуточную корриду. Выбираются быки и тореро. Первым на лоб крепятся с помощью скотча по две яркие канцелярские кнопки. Вторым пониже спины прицепляют надутые воздушные шары (с помощью того же скотча), а в руки дают красный «плащ» (большой отрез красной ткани). Включается испанская музыка, и начинается коррида: бык пытается проколоть рогами (кнопкой) зад тореро – то есть лопнуть шарик. Тореро пытается защитить свой зад, то есть шар. Когда музыка выключается, подводятся итоги: быкам, лопнувшим хоть один шарик, и выжившим тореро полагаются призы.


*** Фото: Татьяна Тарада ***

Остановившись в Бразилии, можно устроить футбольный конкурс (подводка: «Бразилия славится своими футболистами»). Можно предложить мужчинам набивать мяч ногой, коленом или головой – кто больше, тот и победил. Или возможен другой вариант, шуточный: девушки играют роль ворот, зажимая между ног пластиковые ведра в горизонтальном положении. Мужчины – нападающие. Они пытаются забить мяч в ворота. В качестве мяча выступает воздушный шар. Каждому участнику выдается по личному мячу-шарику. Ворот может быть 2-4. Девушки-«ворота» могут стоять на месте или, наоборот, передвигаться, мешая футболистам забить мяч. Каждому забившему – приз. Девушкам, впрочем, тоже. Берите для конкурса такие шары, которые поместятся в ведро.

Так в ходе вечера делается около 10 остановок. Некоторые из них иллюстрируются конкурсами и играми, некоторые – номерами профессионалов. Например, на остановке в Голландии показывает свои творения приглашенный шаржист (подводка: «Голландия всегда славилась своими художниками»), остановка в Индии сопровождается индийскими танцами профессиональных танцоров и т.п. Последняя остановка – остров Любви и Счастья и прощание с молодыми.
2. Морская свадьба: на корабле или около него

Кораблем может быть зал ресторана, декорированный соответствующим образом. Главное – создать антураж и придерживаться выбранной концепции (свадьба на корабле).


Корабль якобы должен отправиться в путь, капитан у нас уже есть (это жених), рядом с ним – верная подруга (его новоиспеченная жена), множество друзей и родственников, но нет команды. Ход мероприятия строится на пополнении команды. Различные конкурсы и игры устраиваются для того, чтобы определить кока, юнгу, рулевого, боцмана, радиста, матросов и др. Подойдут любые «корабельные должности», даже не существующие.

Радистом можно назначить того, кто первым отправит СМС жениху со словом «Полундра».

Чтобы определить кока, можно устроить конкурс-рыбалку. Понадобятся пластиковые бутылки 1.5-2-литровые. Их нужно разрисовать а-ля рыбка, приклеив бумажные плавники и юбочку-хвост. Участникам выдаются веревки с петлей. Бутылки-рыбки ставятся на определенном расстоянии. Задача – «заарканить», то есть поймать рыбку (накинуть на нее петлю). Можно дать каждому по несколько попыток. Кто поймает больше рыбок, тот получает должность кока и поварскую шапочку в придачу.

Боцман обычно «свистает» всех наверх, поэтому можно устроить пение со свистками. Раздать желающим поучаствовать свистки и предложить насвистать песенку о любви. Кто, по мнению гостей, сделает это лучше, тот и боцман.

Так, с помощью игр и конкурсов, постепенно набирается команда. Когда команда будет набрана, ведущий объявит, что пора пускаться в путь – в океан счастливой семейной жизни.

----------


## Oxytam

Ой, разошлась! 
В начале свадьбы можно развлечь гостей индийским мини-фильмом о женихе и невесте. Все должно быть в духе индийского кино: знакомство, влюбленность, первый поцелуй, препятствие, преодоление препятствия, куча найденных родственников спустя двадцать лет разлуки, индийские песни, пляски и, конечно, хэппи-энд – предложение руки и сердца.

Чтобы праздник удался на славу, можно пригласить танцовщиков, специализирующихся на индийских танцах, факиров (номер со змеей произведет впечатление), повелителей огня (Огненное шоу), акробатов-йогов. Но при должном старании можно обойтись своими силами. Индийский танец могут подготовить подружки невесты, а друзья жениха – показать фокусы, в том числе со змеей, только резиновой. Развеселят гостей различные игры и конкурсы.

Свадьба в индийском стиле: игры и конкурсы

Игра «Зита и Гита». Первыми будут участвовать жених, невеста и еще одна девушка. Ведущий объявляет: «В индийском фильме сёстры Зита и Гита были настолько похожи, что даже женихи путали их. А сможет ли наш жених узнать свою любимую, если она и другая девушка будут столь же неразличимы для него, как Зита и Гита?». Жениху завязывают глаза шарфом. Он должен узнать свою новоиспеченную супругу по аромату. Жених может лишь слегка наклониться к сидящей на стуле девушке и вдохнуть ее аромат. Если жених узнает свою любимую, то получит поцелуй в качестве приза.

Потом можно предложить поучаствовать женатым гостям-мужчинам, пришедшим на свадьбу со своими вторыми половинами. Над одним из участников можно подшутить: завязать ему глаза, а на стулья для участниц посадить двух совершенно посторонних девушек. Почувствует ли мужчина, что аромат этих двух прекрасных дам совсем не похож на аромат его жены?

Игра «Быстрый индус». Участвует несколько мужчин. Каждому выдается по очень длинному куску ткани. Задача: как можно быстрее завязать ткань на голове тюрбаном. Кто быстрее – тот и победил.

Игра «Индийский слон». Ведущий рассказывает, что в Индии слон – священное животное, приносящее удачу и благосостояние. А если слон будет сделан из стодолларовых купюр, то градус удачи и благосостояния просто зашкалит. Следовательно, самый лучший талисман для молодой семьи – слон из купюры. Кто хочет сделать такой роскошный подарок молодым?

Выбирается несколько участников, которые делятся на пары (вдвоем делать слоника легче и веселее). Каждой паре выдается схема оригами «Слоник» и большая бутафорская стодолларовая купюра (ее можно найти в интернете, увеличить в графическом редакторе и распечатать в нужном количестве). Участники могут надрывать купюру или менять ее форму, если так следует по схеме. Побеждает та пара, чей слоник будет готов раньше. Слоники дарятся молодым.

Если схемы будут слишком сложные, можно дать другое задание – вырезать слоника ножницами из большой бутафорской купюры. Чей слоник получится наиболее похожим на оригинал, тот и побеждает.

Игра «Дегустаторы». В Индии, как известно, очень ценят различные специи. Ведущий предложит проверить, насколько хорошо разбираются в специях наши хозяйки. Участвуют женщины (невеста – по желанию). Каждая специя высыпается в отдельный красивый флакончик с номером. Список специй по номерам есть у ведущего.

Девушки по одной подходят к столику с флакончиками. Ведущий просит отыскать те или иные специи (допустим, три специи). Участница нюхает содержимое флакончиков и называет номера тех, в которых, по ее мнению, находятся названные ведущим специи. Ведущий сразу не говорит правильных ответов, а приглашает другую участницу, дав ей задание найти уже другие специи. При этом ведущий фиксирует, сколько правильных ответов дала каждая из участниц. Когда все участницы примут участие, ведущий скажет результаты, назвав тех, кто действительно разбирается в специях.

Игра «Язык тела». Вызывается доброволец. Ему дают листочек с известным детским стишком (это могут быть, например, стихи-четверостишия Агнии Барто). Включается негромкая индийская музыка, и участник начинает «рассказывать» стишок только жестами и танцевальными движениями. Зрителям известно, что угадывать нужно детский стишок. Если стишок угадали, то игрок, показавший его, получает приз и звание «Гуру индийского танца». Поучаствовать может столько человек, сколько приготовлено у ведущего стишков. Если зрители долго не могут угадать стишок, участник покидает «танцпол» без приза. Угадывающим зрителям тоже нужно давать небольшие призы.

Творческий конкурс «Мехенди». Понадобится краска аквагрим красного цвета и кисти. Приглашаются желающие стать художниками и натурщицами. Задача – расписать руку натурщицы по образцу. Образец – это довольно сложная схема на бумаге. Причем всем художникам дается одинаковая схема. Кто сделает роспись быстрее и точнее, получает приз. Проигравших здесь нет.


Мехенди схема. Кликните по фото, чтобы посмотреть в полном размере

Игра «Камасутра». Камасутра, как известно, появилась в Индии. Это не только трактат о любви, но и руководство для тех, кто желает искусно владеть своим телом. Сыграв в шуточную «Камасутру», можно сделать вывод, кто как владеет телом. Участвуют пары.

Заранее ведущий готовит и складывает в какую-либо емкость бумажки, на которых написаны различные части тела. Ведущий подходит к первой паре и предлагает каждому из участников вытащить по бумажке и прочитать, что там написано. Теперь один член пары должен прикоснуться той частью тела, которая была написана на вытянутой им бумажке, к части тела своего партнера, указанной на его бумажке. Например, мужчина вытянул бумажку с надписью «живот», а девушка – с надписью «плечо». Значит, теперь они должны принять такую позу, чтобы плечо девушки касалось живота ее партнера.

Если получилось принять позу и удержать ее, участники вытягивают вторую пару бумажек. Удерживая первую позу (например, плечо к животу), они должны осуществить новое прикосновение в соответствии с тем, что написано на второй паре бумажек. Если, к примеру, во второй раз выпадет «рука» и «нога», сделать это будет несложно. Ну а если «шея» и «локоть», то придется очень постараться. Если получилось сделать второй контакт, не нарушив первого, тянется следующая пара бумажек.

Когда, наконец, пара не сможет осуществить новое прикосновение, их камасутра заканчивается, но они не уходят из игры, а ждут результатов других пар. За каждое новое прикосновение паре начисляется один балл. Выигрывает пара, получившая больше баллов. Ей можно выдать диплом «Профессионалы в области Камасутры».

Полуэротическая игра «Розы и губы». Для игры понадобятся лепестки роз, дефицита коих на индийской свадьбе не будет. Участвует не менее двух пар. На индийской свадьбе, конечно, присутствуют не только розы, но и мягкие маты и подушки. Девушки ложатся на подушки и маты. Молодым людям завязывают глаза. Девушек посыпают одинаковым количеством розовых лепестков. Задача молодых людей – собрать лепестки с тела партнерши губами. Кто сделает это быстрее, тот и выиграл.


Кино-музыкальная викторина. На свадьбе в индийском стиле можно и даже нужно провести кино-музыкальную викторину. Следует подготовить нарезку музыки из известных индийских фильмов, в том числе и новых, и очень старых. Прослушав короткий фрагмент, гости должны угадать фильм и вспомнить его название. Каждому угадавшему ведущий дает по маленькому призу. Тому, кто соберет больше призов, можно вручить диплом «Специалист по индийскому кинематографу» и большой приз – например, лицензионный ДВД с лучшими индийскими фильмами.

Не забудьте подготовить для гостей бонбоньерки, положив в них, например, миниатюрных слоников, орешки кешью и несколько шоколадных монеток.

----------


## Oxytam

Вот еще вариант 
http://www.art-bufet.ru/svadebnoe/77...-13-54-05.html

----------


## светик семицветик

Всем добрый  вечер! А кто-нибудь проводил свадьбу в тайском стиле? Отзовитесь ....

----------


## Аленка2

Вечер добрый! Попросили провести свадьбу в стиле Стиляг. Причем жених и невеста будут в традиционном наряде. Стиль свадьбы нужно слепить из гостей и тематических конкурсов! Помогите!!!

----------


## Аленка2

У меня есть несколько задумок: например сделать танцевальный флэшмоб на улицах города под песню: Стиляги  – Я люблю Буги-вуги 
А так же приобрела для гостей различные яркие аксессуары (дамам: Яркие кружевные перчатки, соломенные шляпы, разноцветные бусы и ремни, а мужчинам: яркие галстуки и строгие шляпы в полоску)

----------


## иринкин

У меня где то были наброски на эту свадьбу. Поищу и выложу

----------


## иринкин

да я вообще пришла вот зачем................ впервые в моей практике заказали свадьбу и я не знаю что с ними делать. Молодые попросили обыграть увлечение жениха (он рок-музыкант и большинство так же увлекаются роком) и пятница 13 или сделать в этом ключе свадьбу . Короче идей ноль и даже не знаю с чего начать. Подскажите куда можно постучатся за инфой или подкинте пару идеек((((((((((((((((((((т оооооооооооооочень надо

----------


## Alenajazz

> пятница 13


*Пятница, 13* — российский ежегодный рок-фестиваль, организуемый концертным агентством «Мельница». Проводится каждый год в пятницу 13-го числа, месяц проведения каждый раз меняется. Фестиваль не имеет постоянной площадки и проводился на самых разных аренах.

От многих других рок-фестивалей России, Пятница 13 отличается малым количеством участников и заметно более «тяжёлой» направленностью.

Астрологи считают, что пятницей управляет планета Венера. Именно поэтому этот день благоприятен для всего, что соответствует качествам этой богини любви и красоты, весны и садов, гармонии, роскоши, комфорта, желания и удовольствия. Чтобы угодить Венере, пятницу надо посвящать покупкам красивых вещей. Ходить в гости или принимать гостей у себя. И ни в коем случае не следует в пятницу грустить, а тем более заниматься самоанализом и самокопанием.

----------


## иринкин

А что если сделать богов. которые встречают их или пусть богиня Венера будет сопровождать их в семейную жизнь или в царство любви красоты и гармонии.

----------


## Alenajazz

> если сделать богов.


Символами богини Венеры были голубь и заяц (как знак плодовитости), из растений ей были посвящены мак, роза и мирт.

В русской традиции принято использовать греческое имя богини любви (Афродита), пришедшее через Византию, в то время как подавляющее большинство западноевропейских художников, писателей и критиков придерживаются варианта Венера. Обобщенно два этих варианта можно рассматривать как синонимы.

В мифологии сын Венеры и Марса - Амур.

Можно как-то связать с одноимённой книгой, где сказано про планеты,  что мужчины - выходцы с Марса, женщины - с Венеры.

----------


## иринкин

> Символами богини Венеры были голубь и заяц


с голубями можно запустить в небо, а с зайцами???????????? с зайцами можно сделать какую нибудь анимашку либо постановочный танец

----------


## Alenajazz

> с зайцами можно сделать какую нибудь анимашку


"А нам всё равно", ремикс:
http://best-mp3.ru/pages/188/18861.shtml

----------


## Аленка2

> да я вообще пришла вот зачем................ впервые в моей практике заказали свадьбу и я не знаю что с ними делать. Молодые попросили обыграть увлечение жениха (он рок-музыкант и большинство так же увлекаются роком) и пятница 13 или сделать в этом ключе свадьбу . Короче идей ноль и даже не знаю с чего начать. Подскажите куда можно постучатся за инфой или подкинте пару идеек((((((((((((((((((((т оооооооооооооочень надо


Добрый вечер! А мы как-то обыгрывали рок-музыкантов в ключе "Бременских музыкантов" получилось очень интересно! Когда украли невесту, жених и его друзья пели для разбойников песню (Песня переодетых Бременских музыкантов) на выход нужны гитары, штаны клеш и др. аксессуары.

----------


## иринкин

> Вечер добрый! Попросили провести свадьбу в стиле Стиляг. Причем жених и невеста будут в традиционном наряде. Стиль свадьбы нужно слепить из гостей и тематических конкурсов! Помогите!!!


вот ссылка на видео http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT1OuRgK5QI

----------


## иринкин

Алена еще идейка. По фильму стиляги всегда боялись ..... забыла как их зовут. ну вобщем ты поняла . которые все время за ними бегали. Если сделать танцевальный батл между двумя командами. либо вызвать пару человек которые будут капитанами команды стиляг и других. И пусть каждый собирает свою команду, а после танцы узорами и если выиграют стиляги, то танцуют рок-н-рол. Если другие. то медленный танец.

----------


## иринкин

можно еще устроить викторину по сленгу стиляг. сделать какой либо дрес код по которому гости будут дружно кричать горько

----------


## ulybka

> Всем добрый  вечер! А кто-нибудь проводил свадьбу в тайском стиле? Отзовитесь ....


Светик, странный стиль, что именно они хотят от этой свадьбы? и почему этот стиль?

----------


## AnnaZabava

> и пятница 13


Такая же фигня! У "моего" жениха 13 - счастливое число. Теперь голову ломаю!

----------


## ulybka

Девченки, а что если оттолкнуться от числа 13 в математическом виде
1+3= 4 ваши родители (если полноценные семьи)
1*3= 3 (это муж+жена= ребенок)
расшифровка "тринадцать":
три-волшебное числ, сто-то типа бог любит троицу, значить ваша любовь под покровительством высших сил 
над- это приставка, над вами всегда царит любовь
цать - ну ка кговорят, проживете ....цать лет!

Не судите строго если бред  :No2:

----------


## иринкин

> У "моего" жениха 13 - счастливое число


у меня тоже))))))))))) родилась пятница 13 страстная неделя и полнолуние))))))))))) Прям ведьма.

----------


## иринкин

Вот темка на  нашем форуме про пятницу 13 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136633

----------


## иринкин

> Аленка2


Нашла про стиляг :Yahoo:  Программа Оксаны Ожогиной. Напечатана в журнале чем развлечь гостей.
Стиляги-шоу

"Чем Развлечь Гостей" (с) http://***********/

Все слова принадлежат В е д у щ е й.

На сцене танцевальный коллектив исполняет танец «рок-н-ролл» или «буги-вуги». По окончании танца танцоры замирают в стоп-кадре, появляется Ведущая.

Мы серый цвет не признаем,
Наш мир всей радугой играет.
Шансон, романсы не поем,
Нас джаз и буги привлекают.
Когда по улице идем,
Вы обернитесь нам вослед.
Стиляги мы, что хорошо,
Ведь не такие мы, как все.

Музыкальная отбивка. Танцевальный коллектив уходит со сцены.

Добрый вечер! Приветствую всех гостей нашей вечеринки «Стиляги-шоу»!
Быть стилягой сегодня — значит быть не таким, как все, выделяться из серой массы, быть позитивным, динамичным человеком и любить жизнь!
Я знаю, что именно такие люди собрались сегодня в этом зале. Я вижу горящие глаза, широкие улыбки и уже слышу дружные громкие аплодисменты в честь самых стильных людей!
Друзья, я предлагаю вспомнить атрибуты стиляг 50-60-х годов. Назовите самую яркую отличительную черту стиляг. (Яркая, вызывающая одежда.)

Ассистенты вручают билеты ответившим здесь и далее.

Мы вручаем вам входной билет в самое культовое и модное место стильных людей — «Коктейль-Холл». Поднимайтесь к нам на сцену.
Как назывались модные ботинки на высокой каучуковой подошве? (Ботинки на «манной каше».)
Какой аксессуар как дополнение к образу предпочитал стиляга, и чего точно не было у обычных людей? (Солнцезащитные очки.)
Название узкого мужского галстука, завязывающегося на микроскопический узел. («Селедочка».)
Как называлась модная прическа стиляги-мужчины? («Кок».)
Мы приветствуем всех гостей «Коктейль-Холла» аплодисментами!

На сцене пять человек.

Первое, что отличает стиляг от других людей, — это красочная одежда, необычная прическа, яркий макияж. Предлагаю вам, друзья, быстро перевоплотиться в стиляг. А вот все, что для этого нужно.

Ассистенты выносят широкие галстуки, галстуки-шнурки, галстуки-«бабочки», ободки, бусы, шейные ленты, помаду, сумочки, расчески.

(Пока участники программы меняют облик.) Среди атрибутов стиляг были портсигары, зонтики-тросточки, яркие гавайские рубашки, галстуки с обезьянами или драконами и многое другое. (Глядя на участников.) Да, внешне вы уже отличаетесь от остальных. Я предлагаю придумать себе новое имя: был Сергей — станет Серж, была Аня — станет Энни… Придумали?.. Отлично!
Священным занятием для стиляги была прогулка по центральной улице города. Этот ритуал состоял в демонстрации себя «городу и миру». Нельзя было позволить себе передвигаться абы как. Стиляги 50-х имели манерную развинченную походку, шли медленно, высоко и слегка надменно держа голову. Итак, знакомимся и прогуливаемся.

Под музыку участники шоу представляются и дефилируют по одному.

Стилягам важно выделиться из толпы, из «серой массы», не только при помощи одежды, но и особым языком, точнее — жаргоном. Я предлагаю вам, участники шоу, перевести слова с языка стиляг на русский язык.

Ведущая предлагает каждому участнику по одному слову.

Чувак — проверенный молодой человек, а точнее — Человек, Уважающий Высокую Американскую Культуру.
Шузы — ботинки стиляг на высокой подошве.
Хата — квартира.
Манюшки — деньги.
Дринкать — выпивать.
Процесс — вечеринка в смешанной компании и сам сексуальный контакт.
Хилять — ходить, фланировать.
Динамистка — девушка, давшая парню какие-то надежды на секс, а потом сбежавшая с вечеринки на такси.
Стилять — танцевать «стилем», имитируя «импортные» танцы или просто придумывая движения.
Джакеток — пиджак.

Несколько слов предлагается «перевести» залу. Варианты слов: лукать — смотреть, жлобы — представители «серой массы», хэток — шляпа, чувиха (чува) — девушка, совпаршив — искаженное от «СовПошив», отечественные изделия легкой промышленности. За правильные ответы также вручаются билеты.

А теперь мы предлагаем гостям «Коктейль-Холла» перевести со сленга на русский язык целое предложение.
Эй, чувак, и ты, герла, кинем брейк по Броду? (Эй, парень, и ты, девушка, пройдемся по центральной улице, чтобы себя показать?)
Я надеваю яркие соксы, шузы, олдовый джакеток и иду стилять. (Я надеваю яркие носки, ботинки на высокой подошве, старый пиджак и иду танцевать.)
Ой, девчонки, мы были на хате его фазера, дринькали такие коктейли! (Ой, девчонки, мы были в квартире его отца, пили такие коктейли!)
Не могу в этом совпаршиве хилять, дай манюшек, куплю новые траузера. (Не могу в этой советской одежде ходить, дай денег, куплю новые брюки.)
Вчера на хате у Фреда такой процесс был, все румяные батоны были в восторге. (Вчера дома у Фреда такая вечеринка была, все девушки были в восторге.)
А под что же вы собираетесь стилять? В конце 50-х в среде стиляг актуальной являлась джазовая музыка. Грампластинки с записями модных исполнителей в то время были редкостью. Поэтому стал популярен так называемый «рок на костях» — запись музыки производилась на рентгеновских снимках. У стиляг существовало еще одно название таких «пластинок». Какое?.. Правильно, «скелет моей бабушки».
Уважаемые участники нашего шоу, вам предстоит создать новую пластинку. Ножницы есть, рентгеновский снимок тоже. Постарайтесь вырезать пластинку как можно быстрее, ведь так хочется танцевать!

Ассистенты выносят ножницы и рентгеновские снимки, напечатанные на бумаге. Проходит конкурс.

А теперь предлагаю заняться подпольной продажей этих пластинок. Отправляйтесь в зал и попробуйте как можно дороже продать «скелет своей бабушки» стиляге противоположного пола.

Звучит музыка, участники шоу уходят в зал.

Кто уже успел «толкнуть» «скелет», поднимайтесь на сцену вместе с покупателем. Вы же, когда торговались, сразу поняли: раз покупает — значит, наш человек!
В компании стиляг пополнение. Предлагаю и вам, друзья, быстро перевоплотиться в стиляг. (Ассистенты предлагают атрибуты.) Не забудьте придумать новое имя и представиться своему партнеру или партнерше. Познакомились?.. Отлично! Друзья! Какое счастье! Кто-то из-за бугра привез настоящие пластинки, и мы держим их в руках.

Ассистенты выносят виниловые пластинки разных размеров и вручают участникам.

Стиляги 50-х не только слушали джазовую музыку, многие из них были знакомы с джазменами, сами играли на различных музыкальных инструментах и пели. Предлагаю и вам попробовать себя в роли солистов.

На пластинках наклеены круги со словами. Песни исполняются дуэтами. Варианты мелодий: «Конечно, Вася», «Желтые ботинки», «Мы любим буги-вуги», «Оранжевый галстук» и др.

Под такую музыку можно по-настоящему «стилять», то есть танцевать в великолепной компании. Звучит музыка, вы танцуете, но при появлении представителей органов (сигнал три свистка) прячете пластинки между телами и танцуете в паре вальс, кадриль или танго. Ваша задача — не уронить пластинку.

Звучит «буги-вуги», после свистка она меняется на вальс, танго, кадриль. Участники шоу прячут пластинки между животами, грудью, коленями, плечами, бедрами и продолжают танцевать. После конкурса пластинки уносят.

Да, самое большое удовольствие стиляги получали от общения «со своими» и от танцев. Мы приглашаем на сцену всех, кто получил приглашение в «Коктейль-Холл».
С появлением на Западе моды на рок-н-ролл стиляги полюбили и этот танец. А сейчас танцуем рок-н-ролл все вместе — все, кто на сцене, и все, кто в зрительном зале!

Звучит рок-н-ролл.

Мы серый цвет не признаем,
Наш мир всей радугой играет.
Шансон, романсы не поем,
Нас джаз и буги привлекают.
Когда по улице идем,
Вы обернитесь нам вослед.
Стиляги мы, что хорошо,
Ведь не такие мы, как все!

Звучит музыка, участники шоу получают подарки.

----------

ируля33 (26.03.2016)

----------


## иринкин

Алена вот еще одна программка, тоже из журнала ЧРГ 2010 г.

В джазе только девушки

"Чем Развлечь Гостей" (с) http://***********/

Звучит джазовая музыка, появляется Ведущий.

Есть один вид музыкального искусства, который так и хочется назвать самым загадочным. Величайшие исполнители этой музыки зарабатывают раз в двадцать меньше звезд оперной или симфонической сцены, но при этом тысячи, десятки тысяч молодых музыкантов во всем мире стремятся играть только эту музыку. Еженедельно в мире выходят сотни дисков этой музыки, но во всем мировом объеме музыкальных продаж она занимает всего пять процентов. О ее существовании знают все, но немногие могут с уверенностью назвать хотя бы трех лучших ее представителей. Многие настроены к ней положительно, но толком ее никто не знает. Что же это за музыка? Имя ей — джаз.
Кстати, вы обратили внимание, что джаз чаще играют мужчины? Объясню почему. Джаз — это в некоторой степени революционная музыка. А женщины в жизни ищут комфорт. Давайте развеем эту точку зрения. Но сначала обратимся к мужчинам, которые тоже любят с комфортом сидеть в кресле и смотреть телевизор. Вспомните, пожалуйста, в каких фильмах звучит джаз.

Варианты ответов: «В джазе только девушки», «Мы из джаза», «Серенада солнечной долины», «Чикаго», «Стиляги», «Птица», «Полночный джаз», «Певец джаза», «Сладкий и гадкий».

(Давшим ответы мужчинам.) Именно вы становитесь продюсерами съемок ремейка фильма, который был назван первым. Это фильм «В джазе только девушки». А чтобы найти прекрасных артисток, способных принять участие в создании экранного шедевра, давайте, девушки, вспомним, на каких музыкальных инструментах играли в оркестре красотки Сью?

Варианты ответов: саксофон, контрабас, скрипка, тромбон, труба, ударные, кларнет, арфа, укулеле (гавайская гитара).

Всех дам, знающих названия музыкальных инструментов, приглашаем на съемочную площадку. (Если девушек больше шести.) Для съемок ремейка фильма необходимо создать джаз-группу из шести музыкантов. И было бы неплохо, если бы они все имели музыкальное образование. Предстоит узнать, у кого есть музыкальные знания, а у кого нет.

На шести лепестках ромашки написаны варианты получения образования: «музыкальная школа», «музыкальный колледж», «консерватория», «слушала, как сосед играл джаз», «мама научила», «научилась сама». Те, кто их выбрал, остаются в игре.

Итак, наши дамы готовы импровизировать на музыкальные темы. Самые главные инструменты в джазе — это контрабас, тромбон, труба и фортепиано, хотя список инструментов, которые звучат в джаз-бандах, насчитывает почти четыре десятка. Но нам не обойтись без дамы, которая знает, что такое ритм. Поэтому мы решаем судьбу вот этого музыкального инструмента. (Показывает бамбулу — барабан-бочонок.) Сейчас для каждой девушки прозвучит определенный ритм. (Девушкам.) Та из вас, которая воспроизведет его более точно, будет играть в нашем джазе на ударных.

Ритмический рисунок звучит в записи. Мужчины определяют, кто победил. Девушка отходит на задний план вместе с бамбулой.

«Девушка с гитарой» — это не только название популярного российского фильма. Это возможность быть в центре внимания в первую очередь молодых людей. Но даже если вы умеете настраивать гитару, это не значит, что вы будете играть на ней в нашем джазе. Перед вами шесть струн. (Показывает игрушечную гитару.) Вам, девушки, предстоит назвать ноту, которую издает самая тонкая струна.

Правильный ответ: нота ми. Побеждает девушка, ответившая верно первой.

Вот и определился музыкант, который в совершенстве владеет гитарой или, по крайней мере, имеет музыкальный слух. Сейчас мы решим судьбу музыкального инструмента, который займет большую часть кадра в нашем фильме, — фортепиано. Что важно для музыканта, поле деятельности которого — черные и белые клавиши?.. Правильно, беглость пальцев. Вот эту беглость вам и предстоит продемонстрировать. Итак, ставим ладошки напротив друг друга и поочередно касаемся пальцами левой и правой руки в следующем порядке: большим пальцем правой руки мизинца левой руки, большим пальцем левой руки мизинца правой руки, затем большим пальцем правой руки безымянного пальца левой руки, большим пальцем левой руки безымянного правой руки… И так до указательного пальца и обратно. (Показывает в быстром темпе.)

Мужское жюри определяет победительницу — девушку, которой удалось выполнить касания более-менее быстро и правильно. Получив фортепианную клавиатуру, она присоединяется к джаз-группе.

(Оставшимся девушкам.) На каком инструменте предстоит играть кому-то из вас, придется догадаться. Сейчас прозвучат музыкальные фрагменты, все они каким-то образом связаны с названием музыкального инструмента. Он достанется той, кто первой догадается, о чем идет речь.

Звучат отрывки из песен «Голубая луна», «Серенада Трубадура», «Если у вас нету тети». Исполнитель первой — Н. Трубач, вторую поет Трубадур, в третьей упоминается трубач. Инструмент — труба.

Вручаем победительнице самого загадочного конкурса трубу и просим занять свое место в джаз-группе. (Оставшимся двум участницам.) Пришло время определить, кому же достанется саксофон — инструмент сложный, но звучащий мягко, тепло и певуче. Умение импровизировать — это не только искусство, но и природный дар, который должен быть присущ настоящему саксофонисту. Поэтому мы будем импровизировать… в танце. Если танцор собирается показать, что гравитации нет, то это балет. Если танцор стремится показать, что гравитация его гнетет, то это модерн. Если танцор готов умереть в борьбе с гравитацией, то это джаз.

Предлагаются мелодии джайва или буги-вуги. Мужчины определяют, кто будет «сниматься» в роли саксофонистки. Девушке вручается игрушечный саксофон.

(Проигравшей.) А вы как самый стойкий игрок, продержавшийся пять конкурсов, будете играть на инструменте, без которого джаз-группа не имеет права носить это гордое название. Это тромбон. (Вручает девушке игрушечный тромбон.) Итак, можно приступать к съемкам, так как все девушки уже повертели… то есть овладели своими инструментами. Проведем небольшую репетицию.

Звучит джаз. Девушки «играют» на инструментах.

(Если это не получается естественно.) Вспомните известную фразу о том, что джаз — это музыка для души умного человека. Поэтому играйте с удовольствием, даже если инструменты кажутся вам смешными.

Проводится вторая репетиция.

Замечательно! Начинаем съемки. Джаз-группа на площадке. И мы ждем солистку, утвержденную на роль ранее.

Звучит песня из фильма «В джазе только девушки». После музыкального вступления появляется «Мэрилин Монро» — мужчина в белой юбке и резиновой маске артистки. После импровизированного номера Ведущий поздравляет всех участников с удачной съемкой.

Фильм «В джазе только девушки — 2» снят! Поздравляем всех музыкантов и певцов! Любите джаз! Играйте джаз! Танцуйте джаз! Ведь джаз существует только для того, чтобы быть услышанным!

Автор: Моисеева Е.

----------


## компас2305

Всем здравствуйте!!!!! Готовлю сценарий свадьбы путешествие по странам.Если кто знает где можно посмотреть информацию по обычаям в других страх,музыка этих стран подскажите, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА((((((((.

----------


## ulybka

> Всем здравствуйте!!!!! Готовлю сценарий свадьбы путешествие по странам.Если кто знает где можно посмотреть информацию по обычаям в других страх,музыка этих стран подскажите, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА((((((((.


Сначала надо определиться по каким странам будите путешествовать? отсюда уже надо плясать и традициц обычаи изучать и на основе них строиттьь банкет.
Напишите список стран, поможем

----------


## компас2305

Уже есть задумки по Италии(выход итальянцев, какой-нибудь конкурс с виноградом, или собирать, или топтать ногами), Германии(хочу выпустить группу "Рамштайм"),Востоку(танец с веерами, можно игру "иероглиф", конечно же султан со своим гаремом),можно в Африке сделать что-то типа танца негров(но какую музыку взять????), На Кубе можно сделать танец сальсу с книгой на голове и выбрать "Мисс Куба". А вот что придумать еще и в какую страну попасть, пока все расплывчато. Так что если у кого есть какие идеи - поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!!!!!

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Тема "путешествие" такая благодатная. Всего-всего про тему данную написано. Это с первого взгляда кажется - "Ааааа, ничего на ум не приходит, как быть, что делать", а когда спокойно рассудительно прочитать предложения других, что-то своё индивидуальное и необычное непременно придёт на ум, пазл сложится. 
Забей в поисковиках "свадебные традиции...(например, Италии, Германии, Африки и т.д.)", вдруг что-то подтолкнёт на нужную мысль.  :Yes4: 
Родится новый шедевр в этой тематике и с нами поделишься)))))))

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

> можно игру "иероглиф"


А это что? Ни разу не слышала...

----------


## компас2305

Нашла в книге описание игры "Иероглиф". Создаются 2 команды по кол-ву людей любые(2-5-10) одна за жениха, другая за невесту. За 5 минут(пока играет музыка) обе команды создают на бумаге свой иероглиф-посвящение, потом дают к нему пояснение и дарят молодым. Вот как-то так.

----------


## Елена Огонёк

Девочки пришла в голову мысль, а что если свадьба под названием "В гостях у сказки"
На сборы  Двое из ларца
Приход Мальвины и Буратино (с игрой закручивания в ленточки и танец  с ними")
Шрек и Фиона (сборы на детей)
Ещё представилась картинка:Навеста на балконе, ее охраняет дракон,принц на белом коне,спасение, но невеста не так проста её надо удивить, только вот чем?
В общем надо помозговать.

----------


## компас2305

Все сценарий "Путешествие по странам" готов, завтра свадьба. Просьба вот в чем в Испании хочу провести какой-нибудь конкурс связанный с корридой. Но уже все фантазия иссякла. Может Вы меня натолкнете на мысль, или кто-то уже делал подобное - поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Девочки пришла в голову мысль, а что если свадьба под названием "В гостях у сказки"
> 
> Шрек и Фиона (сборы на детей)
> 
> В общем надо помозговать.


Леночка,  а во что они могут собирать? В капусту?


..
Продолжая тему-_кто может прийти-
_
Чебурашка и крокодил Гена.
А собирать "на первенца", могут в половинки апельсинов. Ведь Чебурашку нашли  в коропке с апельсинами.

----------


## Таняша

Вот моя свадьба "Вокруг света".
1.Встреча на улице.
	Лепестки роз.
	Бокалы на счастье.
	Шарики в небо.
2.Встреча в зале.
	Рушник
				1 стол.
1.Тост за молодых.
	Ск-ко приветствий.
	Распределение обязанностей (картинки под тарелками)-игры на свадьбу
	Назначаем команду,штурманами экипажа ….. назначаются 	(мамы,папы)
2.Тост за родителей.
	Собираем команду. Оставляем на берегу все пороки:избавляться от жадности будем...
	Анимация  «Застольная»
3.Тост за любовь
    Гадание по цифрам
4.Тост за гостей.
	Выбор счетной комиссии.
		Первый танец молодых
		Мальчишник-девишник( свидетельница против свидетеля)
		Медляк
				2 стол
Тост Принятие свадебного устава.
Выход счетной комиссии(короб,поднос,сундучок)
– Слово  родителей 
– Тост за Бабушек и дедушек
– Слово крестным 
	Игра «Кнопки»
– Слово тети, дяди
– Двоюрд. Братья,сестры
	Аукцион глаголов-синонимов к слову «выпить»
– Друзья , коллеги
– Свидетели
	Игра «Шампанское». Создание 2 поездов.
			Танцы
Кругосветное путешествие «Кто желает счастья молодым,в свадебный поезд» или 2 круга.
				3 стол
Выход счетной комиссии. Объявление итогов.
Тост за щедрость гостей и материальное благополучие молодых.
	Игровой блок «Сбор на мальчика,девочку»
Выходит папуас ,танец или номер,вынос корзинок для сбора денег.
 3 ПАРНЯ-3 ДЕВУШКИ-Чему я научу детей.
	Я вообще-то ничего...
        тигр-лев
Победители собирают на мальчика-девочку.
Тост за здоровье детей. Подсчет денег. Объявление результатов сбора.
Объединение 2 семей для продолжения рода. 
Танец молодых с родителями. 
Но чтобы отогнать злых духов,требуется помощь обеих семей –  флешмоб
	Война миров
				4 стол   Америка
Выход  индейца(Чтоб был мир в семье надо зарыть топор войны и выкурить трубку мира)
	Кричалка «Парэо!-Хэй!»
	Заговор (Чтоб жизнь молодых была прекрасна-возьмитесь за что-то красное)
	2 мыльных пузырей (Вопросы мужу-жене + Если есть вопросы от гостей)
Гаваи : Песочная церемония (Создание оберега)
	Диалог (соединили ладошки,диджей ( включил)
Тост за любовь
Мексиканцы.(Ленивые танцы) Выбор Кончиты. «Лизни. Откуси. Выпей»,выбор лучшей пары(танцы)
	Танцы. Медляк. Украли невесту(пираты )
	Какая команда длиннее,дружнее.и т.д.
				5 стол    Восток
Восточный танец девушек(Попали в гарем к Падишаху)-обучение восточному танцу.
Выбор восточных джигитов (с шариками и конями) 
	Катание на арабском скакуне
Танцы, Индия. Танец папы с невестой. Передача жениху. Танец роз. Кокос вокруг головы.
	(жених ночью разобьет,ск-ко будет  осколков – столько детей)
		Танцы. По 3,по 5,танцы, нос к носу, палка (копье)
				6 стол.  Европа.
Англия Продажа торта.
Франция,кабаре, девушки пристают к жениху. Он доказывает  что отказался от прошлой жизни.
Тост за мужчин
Греция.   Туфелька(с фамилиями) + букет( анимация с незамужними) – «Зеркало» с невестой
	под «Белое платье , белая фата».
		Подвязка.
				7 стол
	Очаг
	Последний танец
	Бабочки.
Корабль под названием « Жизнь (любовь или еще что-то) » отправляется в большое плаванье. И пусть ему всегда светят маяки нашей любви
	Гости загадывают желания, прикрепляют на гелевые шарики молодых бумажных бабочек
- Осветим  путь молодых ,которые заберут в это плаванье все наши пожелания..
	Выпуск шаров  с бабочками в небо.

----------


## Таняша

Делала "Греческую свадьбу" (так как зал,выбранный молодыми был в греческом стиле) . Выставила в теме "Ищу,прошу,помогите"

----------


## Lara14

А как вам идея "Блестящая партия"  :No2: 
Это я о шахматах!
Посмотрите в моей темке.

----------


## компас2305

Всё, свадьбу "Путешествие по странам" провела. Даже не вериться что все прошло просто ОТЛИЧНО!!!!! Гости довольны, молодые просто визжали от удовольствия. А я искала свои ошибки и просчеты..... нашла, буду исправлять. Еще раз хочется выразить огромную благодарность девочкам, которые давали подсказки и идеи. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!
 Сам сценарий выглядел примерно так:
Встреча на улице, рассаживание гостей. Объявление о том, что благодаря молодым мы отправляемся в путешествие по странам, тост за удачную дорогу. Отправляемся в путешествие под минус бременских музыкантов(этот минус был на протяжении всего вечера, как сигнал переезда в другую страну).Прежде чем попасть в другую страну у нас 1 остановка - граница(здесь давали напутствие родители, я потом проверяла родителей - задавала им вопросы, потом родителям вручали дипломы).
2 остановка - Венеция - город любви. здесь слушали муз.сказку "История любви".
3 остановка - Австрия - страна где родился Штраус, король вальса. Здесь танцевали молодые свой первый танец и был танец невесты с папой.
После перерыва 4 остановка - Швейцария - дарили молодым подарки.
5 остан. - Восток - связанные красной ленточкой бокалы для молодых, жених давал клятву - обещание, далее конкурс "танец с веерами", был султан с красавицами, конкурс "бой сумоистов"
6 остан. - Франция - пили шампанское чайными ложками, строили Эйфелевую башню.
7 - остан.- Испания - конкурс "Коррида"
Еще были Германия, где гости оставляли записи пожелания в альбоме, Ирак - где гадали на детей и водили хоровод - чопи вокруг молодых(все движения придумывались на ходу). В Италии естественно, лебединое озеро, сбор винограда, давка винограда и конечно же серенада под балконом(балкон есть. актеры есть с серенадой не очень получилось, надо продумать какую фонограмму ставить??????). В Америке хотела разыграть сказку, но делала конкурс "кинопробы  для фильма, бросали букет и подвязку, конкурс "ковбои". В Бразилии мы попали на карнавал(конкурс "Волшебный мешок", а потом ламбада). В Белоруссии конкурс "Дубки и белочки". И вновь вернулись домой в Россию где был очаг, чай, торт, танец молодых. 
Вот как-то так. Прошу не судить меня очень строго, ведь подобную свадьбу делала впервые.Очень интересно услышать мнение мэтров нашего сайта. Принимаю все отзывы и пожелания(можно и критику послушать, не помешает. Иногда даже очень полезно)

----------


## компас2305

И отдельной просьбой. Девочки кто на свадьбах делает серенаду под балконом. Подскажите что включаете, т.к. 18 августа буду снова проводить такую свадьбу. Надо срочно устранять все недочеты и по музыке тоже.

----------


## swetik72

Может кому пригодится, взято из "ЧРГ"

В гостях у Казановы
В венецианском стиле.
Ведущие: Д ж а к о м о К а з а н о в а — непревзойденный любовник галантной эпохи (одет в соответствующий тому времени костюм), В е р о н и к а — современная девушка, которую Казанова называет на итальянский манер Вероникой (одета в платье, соответствующее моменту).

Молодые подъезжают к месту проведения торжества в карете, которую сопровождают лакеи-мимы. Звучит торжественная музыка. Вероника встречает новобрачных итальянской пиццей.

Вероника. По просьбе известнейшего венецианского ловеласа, сердцееда, обольстителя, обладателя самого длинного списка любовных побед, непревзойденного Джакомо Казановы отведайте этой итальянской пиццы! От нашей пиццы хорошее потомство должно появиться! Счастья вам и любви!

После того как молодые угостятся пиццей, родители (по желанию) традиционно встречают молодоженов русским караваем.

Родители. Ну а по русской традиции не обойтись нам только пиццей! Молодых с законным браком поздравляем, русским караваем встречаем!

Напутственное слово родителей.

Отведайте волшебного вина, пусть ваша жизнь будет добром полна!

Молодые выпивают и разбивают бокалы. Молодожены и гости входят в празднично украшенный зал, где их встречают шуты, актеры и сам Казанова.

Казанова. Меня обвиняли в распутстве, в дерзком нарушении моральных норм, меня называли искателем чувственных наслаждений и Дон Жуаном XVIII века. На меня не раз охотилась инквизиция и выносила приговор о казни, меня даже изгоняли из Венеции, а я лишь поклонялся красоте. Я не пленяю, я пленяюсь!
Вероника. Казанова, ты, кажется, забываешься…
Казанова. О нет! Я лишь хочу сказать, (к жениху) что ваш выбор безупречен, сударь! Достопочтеннейшие гости, сегодня нас здесь ждет маленькая Венеция, и в начале столь веселого вечера, коим обещает быть вечер сегодняшний, я бы хотел пригласить вас на карнавальную карусель!

Один из шутов выбегает на середину свободной площадки и поднимает над головой несколько соединенных в один пучок цветных лент. Свободные концы этих лент разбираются гостями и молодоженами. Звучит музыка, под которую все начинают двигаться вокруг шута.

Вероника. Вот уже и закрутилась, будто карусель, семейная жизнь. Так пусть же будет она всегда яркой, шумной, цветной, многолюдной, радостной и веселой!
Казанова. Обворожительнейшие дамы и достойнейшие господа! Мне, как, вероятно, и вам, не раз приходилось слышать, что если человек с благими намерениями пользуется своим правом, то это никому не причиняет вреда. И я, пользуясь своим правом хозяина, прошу вас найти удобные для себя места за столом и наполнить бокалы, так как пришло время первого тоста.

Гости рассаживаются за столы, наполняют бокалы. Первый тост. В промежутках между тостами играет скрипка.

(К невесте, пафосно.) Пронизана лазурью золотой,
В руках держа цветок нездешних стран,
Стояла ты с улыбкою лучистой,
Кивнула мне и скрылася в туман…
Вероника. Да, Казанова, все правильно. Сегодня тебе не удастся пополнить список своих побед, ведь сердце невесты навсегда принадлежит другому. (С издевкой.) Ах, какой удар! О, катастрофа! Не рвите душу! Давайте же поговорим о другом. Кем была ваша мать?
Казанова. Великой актрисой, посвятившей свою жизнь сцене и большой любви к одному актеру.
Вероника. Вижу, артистизм вам достался по наследству. Я неслучайно завела этот разговор, потому что хочу предложить вам, уважаемые гости, наполнить бокалы и поднять тост за родителей. Но прежде пусть сами родители дадут напутствие своим детям.

Родители поздравляют детей.

Казанова. Я опять о своем, насущном. Давайте поговорим о любви….
Вероника. О да, Казанова, вы великий философ, и кому, как не вам, знать, что такое любовь.
Казанова. Я хочу услышать мнения других. Допустим, ваше.
Вероника. Любовь — это когда дома всегда хорошая погода, пусть даже на дворе дождь или ветер.
Казанова. А что скажут на этот счет наши гости?

Казанова обходит гостей с микрофоном, поочередно предлагая им высказаться. В случае заминок они с Вероникой сами произносят афоризмы и крылатые фразы о любви: «Любовь — это чувство, которое, укорачивая жизнь каждому человеку в отдельности, продлевает ее всему человечеству в целом», «Любовь носит такие очки, сквозь которые медь кажется золотом, бедность — богатством, а капли огня —жемчужинами», «Любовь —единственная страсть, не признающая ни прошлого, ни будущего», «Кто не знал любви, тот все равно что не жил».

(Завершая.) А главное, любовь — это то чувство, которое привело нас всех сюда! Давайте выпьем за любовь! Любовь превращает нас в ангелов.
Вероника. Хотя говорил ты так сладко, я вижу, как тебе горько.

Тост за любовь. Первое «Горько!»

Скажите, Казанова, часто ли вы клялись женщинам в вечной любви?
Казанова. О да! Мне приходилось делать это чаще, чем здороваться. Я сотням, тысячам женщин говорил: «Моя единственная», пока не встретил ту, с которой забыл о других. Тогда на призыв: «Казанова, мое окно открыто…» — я спокойно ответил: «Окон много, а времени так мало». И с тех пор я клялся в любви только одной женщине.
Вероника. Представляю, какие изысканные клятвы мог приносить обаятельный авантюрист, овеянный дурной славой. Надеюсь, клятвы наших молодоженов будут выглядеть более реально и правдоподобно.

Клятвы молодоженов.

Я думаю, что наши молодожены этих обещаний не нарушат. Тем более что гости подкрепят все это своей клятвой. Мы с Казановой будем произносить фразы, а вы, дорогие гости, дружно отвечайте нам: «Хэй! Хэй!», хлопая в ладоши друг с другом. Вот так.(Показывают с Казановой «ладушки».)
Казанова. Любовь превращает нас в ангелов. Хэй! Хэй!
Вероника. Главнее всего на свете — любовь! Хэй! Хэй!
Казанова. Любовь — это желание жить. Хэй! Хэй!
Вероника. Да здравствует любовь! Хэй! Хэй!
Казанова. Прошу вас, прекраснейшие дамы и достойнейшие господа, и в дальнейшем делать то же самое, когда вы услышите эти фразы.
Вероника. Венецианское «хэй, хэй!» сродни русскому «ура!». Горько! Хэй, хэй!
Казанова. О Амур! Сколь ты всемогущ, хитроумен и проницателен! Твои наставления, ухищрения и изобретения в трудную минуту выручают тех, кто идет по твоим стопам! Всякая другая наука по сравнению с твоей кажется недостаточно гибкой. Я восхищен!
Вероника. Уж вы-то овладели этой наукой в совершенстве!
Казанова. Но, заметьте, так и не добрался до венца… И ни разу в своей жизни не исполнил свадебного танца.
Вероника. Зато сегодня имеете прекрасную возможность насладиться первым семейным танцем наших молодоженов.

Танец молодых.

Казанова. Друзья! Прошу вас наполнить бокалы! У меня прекрасный тост. Я думаю, он на устах многих присутствующих здесь мужчин. Подобно как в ясные ночи украшением небесного свода служат звезды, а весною цветы красят зелень лугов, так же точно наше торжество украшает великолепная невеста. Ваша дивная красота обладает волшебной силой. За женскую красоту, друзья, перед которой мы не в силах устоять! Да здравствует любовь! Хэй! Хэй!

Гости отвечают и поднимают бокалы.

Вероника (подыгрывая Казанове). Милейшие подруги, все женщины прекрасно знают, каково жить своим умом. Нам просто необходимы советы мужчин. Мы непостоянны, взбалмошны, подозрительны…
Казанова. Мужчина — владыка для женщины, это правда. Без руководства, осуществляемого мужчинами, начинания ваши редко приходят к достохвальному концу. Но, к счастью, судьба посылает вам рассудительных и достойных юношей, каковые охотно принимают на себя обязанности наставников.
Вероника. Лишь в том случае, если мы решимся эти обязанности им поручить.
Казанова. Пусть будет по-твоему, милая Вероника, но я готов поклясться, что на любую просьбу и любой вопрос женщины мужчина обязательно найдет достойный ответ! И ты сейчас в этом убедишься.

Проводится игра «Вопрос — ответ» для жениха и невесты.

Любезные жених и невеста, позвольте два правила от Казановы для влюбленных.
Правило первое. Чтобы быть любимым, будьте достойны любви!
Правило второе. Будьте огнем, а не бабочкой!
Давайте усвоим эти правила и закрепим пройденный материал вином!

Гости выпивают.

Вероника. Друзья, наступает самый приятный момент свадебного торжества. Сейчас каждый из вас будет иметь возможность поздравить молодоженов, а они, принимая ваши добрые пожелания и напутствия, будут приятно удивлены вашими подарками.
Казанова. Милейшая Вероника, позвольте вмешаться! Я предлагаю в этом чудном обряде дарения соединить две традиции, вашу и нашу.

Молодым предлагается выйти из-за стола и сесть на специально приготовленные стулья. Гости выстраиваются по кругу парами.

Первое, что делают в Венеции, это представляют гостей молодым. Под звуки менуэта гости проходят «пробный» круг перед молодыми, а затем следующий круг с остановками перед женихом и невестой, раскланиваясь им с фантазией в тот момент, когда их имена названы, и вручая подарки.

Звучит менуэт, происходит вручение подарков молодым.

Вероника. Я не знаю, как там у вас в Венеции, а у нас обычно в этот момент всех приглашают к столу, чтобы наполнить бокалы и, так сказать, обмыть подарки.

Гости рассаживаются, выпивают.

Казанова. Вечная тема женских разговоров — мужчины. Но чаще не сами мужчины, а упреки в их адрес.
Вероника. А вечная тема поведения мужчин — это постоянные «отмазки» от тех или иных женских просьб. Я предлагаю молодоженам мирным путем решить вопрос по распределению домашних обязанностей. В конце концов, рано или поздно это делать придется.

Распределение обязанностей по дому. Проводится с помощью двух шелковых платков разного цвета. Ведущие зачитывают домашнюю обязанность, а молодожены по своему усмотрению взмахивают платком, если готовы к выполнению этой обязанности (возможен вариант «совместной работы»).

Казанова. А самой главной и приятной работой в молодой семье должна считаться та, от которой появляются дети.
Вероника. Вы неисправимый озорник, Казанова!
Казанова. Поднимем бокалы, друзья, за приятную работу! Да здравствует любовь! Хэй! Хэй!

Гости выпивают и закусывают.

Достопочтеннейшие сударыни и судари, я хотел бы вернуться к предыдущей теме, мы не закончили ее. На чем конкретно мы остановились?
Вероника. На детях, Джакомо!
Казанова. О да! Ответьте, пожалуйста, на вопрос: сколько детей планируют иметь наши молодожены?

Затем проводится гадание на первенца путем сбора денег (за девочку или мальчика) в две изящные корзинки с прикрепленными к ним бантами голубого и розового цветов. Тост за будущих детей. В финальной части торжества гости выстраиваются в круг — символ единения и бесконечности, в центре которого стоят молодожены. Проводится ритуал зажжения семейного очага.

Друзья, я несказанно рад, что нашел в женихе сходство с собой. Он, так же, как и я, пылкий и страстный, он ценит красоту и прекрасно разбирается в женщинах. Да здравствует любовь! Хэй! Хэй!
Время, время царит на земле.
Ты владыкой его не зови.
Все, кружась, исчезает во мгле,
Неподвижно лишь солнце любви.
Вероника. Сегодняшний день закончился, и солнце уже ушло, но солнце любви сияет здесь. Его жаркие лучи подобно огню согревают всех нас. Дорогие молодожены, пусть солнце вашей любви светит всегда!
Казанова. А сейчас добавим жару!

Файер-шоу.

----------


## olesi4ka

Немного опоздала, но может кому пригодиться подборка к свадьбе в стиле "Стиляг".
*Сленг / Жаргон Вечеринки Стиляги*
Бродвей (или Брод) — центральная улица города, служившая для стиляг местом встреч. 
Чувак — проверенный молодой человек, которого приглашали на «процесс» (узкую вечеринку) в «хату»,
Чувиха (чува) — девушка.
Хилять — ходить, фланировать.
Кинуть брэк — пройтись с целью «людей посмотреть — себя показать», «кинуть брэк по Броду».
Чуча — песня Поезд на Чаттанугу («Chattanooga Choo Choo…») из культовой картины «Серенада солнечной долины».
Совпаршив — искаженное от «СовПошив», отечественные изделия лёгкой промышленности.
Динамо, Динамо-машина — такси.
Шузы, шузня — ботинки стиляг на высокой подошве.
Хата — квартира.
Бараться— сексуальный контакт.
Фазер — отец стиляги
Лукать — смотреть
Жлобы — представители «серой массы»
Боруха (баруха) — девушка из стиляжьей компании, часто — «свободных нравов».
Дринкать — выпивать
Джакеток — пиджак
Манюшки — деньги
Олдовый — старый
Румяные батоны — обычные девушки-не стиляги, участвующие в вечеринках
Соксы — носки. обязательно должны были быть видны из-под брючины.
Стилять — танцевать «стилем», имитируя «импортные» танцы или просто придумывая движения
Таек — галстук
Траузера, траузерса — брюки
Тренчкот — плащ
Хэток — шляпа

----------


## olesi4ka

Возможные конкурсы на свадьбе "Стиляг":
*Рождение стиляги*
Для проведения этого конкурса вам понадобится реквизит, который нужно заготовить заранее. Для 3-х участников нужно будет: три большие булавки, три резинки, трое штанов или юбок (это зависит от пола игроков). Одежда должна быть без резинок, но с хорошим зазором для них. Так же заготовьте галстуки, очки, перчатки и прочие аксессуары, которыми пользовались стиляги 50-х. Включите веселую ретро песню минуты на две. Задача игроков: просунуть резинку в штаны и надеть на партнера «готовую одежду», так же украсить его различными аксессуарами. Тот, кто справится первый и сделает работу качественно, и станет победителем.
*«Семейные трусы»*
Ведущий говорит, что почти каждая семья начинается со снятия и одевания семейных трусов, что семейные трусы это очень универсальная вещь, сначала их можно использовать, как шорты для любого члена семьи, а потом, когда семейнники прошоркаются со временем, их можно будет использовать на хозяйственные тряпки, пыль вытирать со шкафа, либо мыть ими пол. После этого ведущий говорит, что мы найдём для трусов новое применение.
Вызываются несколько семейных пар. На каждую семью по трусам. И ведущий объявляет, что раз у каждой пары только одни трусы, а они, чтобы не ругаться из-за этой нужной и необходимой вещи, должны её одеть на себя так, чтобы влезли оба. Играет музыка, а ведущий командует: «Ноги должны быть в трусах!». Участники быстро одевают трусы на ноги, одна нога должна быть мужская другая женская. Потом ведущий командует: «Руки в трусах!». Участники быстро засовывают руки в каждую штанину трусов.
После этого ведущий кричит: «Голова в трусах!», и участники просовывают головы в штанины трусов.
После этого возможны и другие комбинации, например: рука и нога в трусах, нога и голова в трусах, ноги и руки в трусах.
Главное, чтобы было весело. Но обычно, уже с первых команд ведущего, типа руки в трусах, зал заливается хохотом.
*«Одежда гостей»*
Этот конкурс проводится среди девушек на свадьбе. Для участия в конкурсе приглашаются девушки. Они садятся на стулья, выставленные в ряд. Ведущий просит девушек принести галстук. Девушки должны взять у кого-то из гостей галстук и положить его на свой стул. Девушка, которая принесет его последней, выбывает из конкурса. Дальше ведущий просит принести пиджак. Последняя также выбывает. Далее у гостей забираются рубашки, носки, ремень, обувь. Когда останется две девушки, ведущий просит принести брюки свидетеля. Побеждает в конкурсе та, которая сможет заставить свидетеля отдать ей брюки.
*«Азбука»*
Этот конкурс проводится в День Свадьбы. И он не только развлечет гостей, но и доставит удовольствие молодым, которым наговорят много разных комплиментов. Все гости становятся в круг. И потом, начиная с тамады все участники говорят либо поздравление виновникам торжества, либо комплимент им. Говорить они должны не просто так, а по алфавиту, то есть например:
А – А они у нас самые красивые
Б – Будьте счастливы
В – Всего вам наилучшего
Ну и так далее. Выигрывает тот, кто придумает самое смешное поздравление.

----------

ируля33 (26.03.2016)

----------


## olesi4ka

Ну и сценарий, найденный когда-то на просторах интернета :))) 
*Свадебная вечеринка в стиле «СТИЛЯГ»*
(Музыка) На столе - указатель «Здесь место для подарков или здесь можно вручить манюшки» «Сюда можно поставить цветы» Часть гостей поздравляет на входе, остальные по желанию во время торжества. 
Звучит музыка «Summertime» - Привет, привет – меня зовут чувиха Хелен Мне чуть за ..надцать, обожаю твист Со мною лабух Тоха приволокся Для нас стиляг запретов нет Мы любим шмоток яркий цвет! Мы носим шузы, любим джаз Сегодня это все для вас!!!!
Вед.  Добрый день, здравствуйте, дорогие друзья! 
Сегодня мы все присутствуем на замечательной свадебной вечеринке Алексея и Татьяны! 
1 тост – За молодую семью 
Наш первый тост за новобрачных!!!! 
Пусть не коснется их беда 
И шагу каждому 
Удача В пути сопутствует всегда! 
За молодых – Гип-гип!! Ура!!!! 
Музыка – Глен Миллер Знакомство с гостями.
Здесь собрались отличные чуваки – проверенные молодые люди, приглашенные на «процесс» - узкую вечеринку в «хату». Чувак – Человек Уважающий Высокую Американскую Культуру.
Прогноз погоды сегодняшней вечеринки – Сегодня ожидается Облачность, рок-нн-роловский ураган с шампанским. Температура над столом 40 градусов, воздух наполнен весельем. Ночью в голове туман, на утро возможно прояснение. В чужой монастырь со своим уставом не ходят, поэтому наши правила поведения: Итак, уважаемые чуваки, сегодня в правилах поведения сказано - больше пить, меньше грустить, пробки не прятать, цветами не закусывать, просим не унывать, до упаду танцевать, если не можете танцевать стоя, танцуйте сидя, категорически запрещается встречаться под столом или на крыше этого заведения. Самые стильные и веселые получат возможность поучаствовать в самых различных конкурсах. Стиляя и дринкая, слушая чучу не стоит забывать, что в любой момент могут ворваться жлобы с облавой – то есть добровольные народные дружинники! Если согласны со всем вышесказанным – прошу поднять бокалы и второй тост – за событие, которое отмечаем сегодня. 
Нынче радость в этом доме 
Для родных, друзей, знакомых. 
Нынче праздник здесь большой, 
Потому что двое милых, 
Двое любящих, красивых 
Стали мужем и женой.
(Музыка) Придерживаясь сленга стиляг хотим отметить, что сегодня на нашей вечеринке присутствуют фазер и мазеры – аплодисментами давайте поприветствуем ___________________- и _____________________ – родителей Татьяны а также _________________ – маму Алексея. 
Они заслужили эти аплодисменты за свой родительский труд, за жизнь, которую подарили своим детям, за те широкие пути и дороги, которые открыли перед ними! Микрофон молодым – слова благодарности 
Тост – за родителей. ( Музыка) 
Слово для поздравления родителям (Музыка – легкий твист 60-х годов)  
Первый танец молодых - миксовый танец под песни из к/ф «Стиляги» - киньте брэк по Броду (что в переводе означает – пройтись с целью «людей посмотреть – себя показать») Молодожены ( чуваки) – постиляйте нам немного, а мы с удовольствием посмотрим!!! Танцевальный перерыв
Слово для поздравления гостям
Анкета для гостей – кто лучше всех знает наших молодоженов: - какой самый первый подарок сделал Алексей для Татьяны (ведро мороженого) - сколько троек было в аттестате зрелости у Алекаея (ни одной), сколько четверок (три) –остальные пятерки, - какое любимое лакомство у Татьяны, кроме мороженого – шоколад и варенье, и т.д. - с какой частотой бъется посуда в их доме – регулярно – на счастье!!!! Музыка
Песня, написанная молодоженами и исполненная ими самими для гостей под гитару. Конкурс «Принеси из зала» - женские шузы - туфли, таек- галстук, джакеток – пиджак, соксы – мужские носки, сотовый телефон, мне не надо колбасы – принесите мне наручные часы. Подарки с приколом – 5 человек. 
А сейчас вместе с Бывалым (герой из известного к/ф) мы покажем мастер-класс по твисту! Воспроизводим сюжет из фильма «Операция Ы и другие приключения Шурика» Музыка
Присоединяемся все……….. 
Конкурс « Веселая коробка» - рок-нн-ролл, летка-енка, рэп,цыганочка. 
Танцевальный перерыв
Поздравление от гостей или аукцион поздравлений на букву «С» - счастья, сладких дней и т.д. Музыка
Сказка-экспромт «На лесной тропинке» - 5 чел Подарки с приколами 
Винтажное дефиле «Я хиляю по Бродвею» или «Мини-бикини 2010» (приглашаю всех гостей одетых стилизовано – пройтись с комментариями) 
Танцевальный перерыв
Тост про друзей «Как хорошо, что мы сегодня вместе собрались» 
Конкурс «Музыкальное попурри» - звучат отрывки известных песен 50-60 годов – угадать, кто исполнитель? Музыка
Тест на трезвость.  Две команды – построится по росту, по алфавиту полного имени, по дате своего дня рождения, в заключение - задание - танцуют твист и рок-нн-ролл музыка В. Сюткина) 
В заключение разыграть свадебный торт.

----------


## olesi4ka

*Гулять - так гулять по-царски!*
*Сценарий царского свадебного торжества.*

До того момента, как молодожены появятся перед гостями, ведущий-распорядитель раздает гостям колокольчики, зерно, договаривается о встрече молодых, объясняя, когда все это пригодится. Все слова принадлежат Ведущему.
Здравствуйте, гости званые, желанные! Гости наши дорогие, долгожданные! Поклон вам низкий до земли За то, что на свадьбу нашу пришли! Пора встречать нам новобрачных, Чтоб путь их в жизни был удачным. Всем колокольчики вручим, Округу звоном огласим.
Гости пробуют позвенеть колокольчиками, располагаются полукругом, встречая молодых.
Дорогие гости, не зевайте! 
Молодоженов громко прославляйте! 
Союз двух любящих сердец 
Сегодня празднуем по праву! 
Из конца города в конец 
Мчится радостная весть –
Молодоженам - слава!
Все гости кричат "Слава! Слава!" Далее этот момент повторяется два раза после соответствующих слов Ведущего.
Пусть будет путь удачным их, 
Любовь пришла к двоим по праву, 
Любуемся на молодых 
И рады от души за них, 
И им сегодня - слава! 
Красивей пары не сыскать, 
И свадьба эта - не забава! 
Их будем дружно поздравлять
И свадьбу царскую справлять, 
Царевичу с царевной - слава!
Пока произносятся эти слова, молодожены проходят в центр площадки, гости смыкают круг.
Надели кольца вы друг другу – 
Кольцо имеет форму круга, 
И это символ! Это круг забот, 
Обязанностей, радостных хлопот! 
Чтоб отвести от вас беду, 
Не знать чтоб горя и нужду, 
Мы круг волшебный создаем 
И в круг сей вас, конечно, ждем!
Гости осыпают молодых зерном, бросают монетки, звонят в колокольчики.
И пусть поют колокола,
Пусть Благовест звучит все громче,
Чтоб жизнь удачною была,
А ну-ка, гости, звонче, звонче!
В дополнение к звону колокольчиков может звучать фонограмма колокольного Благовеста.
Говорят, что браки свершаются на небесах...
Так пусть сейчас там, в белых облаках 
Появится ваш ангел и хранитель! 
А вот и он! Встречайте и держите!
Под аплодисменты гостей в круг вносится воздушный шар из фольги - "Амурчик", наполненный гелием. Если у вас в населенном пункте их нет, пусть это будет большое сердце с гелием, а к нему на ниточке прикреплен ангел, сделанный из бумаги.
Пусть он в далекой этой сини 
Расскажет всем про ваше счастье 
И пусть семью вашу отныне 
Хранит от всяческих несчастий. 
Пусть он летит! Дадим ему дорогу!
Под колокольный звон и аплодисменты ангел-хранитель молодой семьи взвивается ввысь.
По-царски провели мы встречу! 
Пусть вам завидует весь мир! 
Пусть наступает свадьбы царской вечер, 
Добро пожаловать! 
Зовем на царский пир! 
На троне счастья - молодые! 
Царевич и царевна - вместе! 
А где же близкие, родные? 
Пора занять им рядом место! 
Итак, к нам прибывает чета родителей царевича. 
С сегодняшнего дня им присваиваются новые титулы. 
Какие? Подсказывайте, гости дорогие! 
Заботилась о нем, растила. 
Ведь сын ее - и плоть, и кровь. 
И- вот сегодня получила 
Званье почетное - свекровь.
Мама жениха занимает место за праздничным столом.
Ничуть не меньшею была его забота, 
Ведь царскую казну он пополнял 
И дичь к столу возил с царской охоты, 
Кого мы приглашаем в тронный зал? 
Правильно, свекра.
Отец жениха занимает место.
К нам прибывают родители невесты. 
Готовить научила: печь, варить... 
И не искать в судьбе путей попроще... 
Учила верить, ждать, учила жить! 
Та, чей почетный титул...
Гости хором добавляют: "Теща!"
Встречайте тещу! 
Матушку царевны! 
Заслуг его ничуть не умаляем 
И, продолжая радостную весть,
Заботливого папу приглашаем, 
Любимого отца, чье званье - тесть. 
Проходите, тесть наш дорогой!
Эти тексты могут читать как "Указы" камердинеры-свидетели.
Ну вот, теперь уж все на месте! 
Царевич, обними царевну посмелей! 
И первый тост - за жениха с невестой, 
Весь двор наш царский - чарочку налей! 
Пусть чарка доверху шампанским полнится,
Пусть этот день всем надолго запомнится! 
Поднимем бокалы! Побольше вина! 
За новобрачных мы выпьем до дна! 
А ну-ка, царевич с царевною, встаньте! 
И в очи друг другу с любовью вы гляньте! 
За вас пьем мы стоя всем свадебным пиром,
И городом всем, и всем радостным миром! 
Желаем: пусть объятья ваши будут жаркими,,
Поцелуи, словно мед, будут сладкими. 
Пусть родятся у вас дети хорошие, 
И послушные, и пригожие. 
И расти они будут красивыми, 
И здоровыми будут, и сильными. 
"Горько!" молодым!
После непродолжительной музыкальной паузы Ведущий вновь привлекает внимание гостей.
Заздравный кубок наполнен давно,
И за родителей пьем мы вино.
Желаем всяческих им благ,
Чтоб дети жили только так,
Как им они того желали!
А ну-ка, гости, снова встали!
И по царскому указу
Выпьем дружно, выпьем сразу
За родителей, за радость,
Чтоб каждый день - во благость!
Чтоб не грустить, не знать тяжелой доли,
За это пить! То - царска воля!
И нам грустить нельзя нисколько,
Царевичу с царевной - "Горько"!
Сбор подарков можно провести свидетелям, которые будут наряжены в шутовские колпаки, а все подарки будут собираться в сундучок.
Ну а теперь, друзья, подруги, 
А также милые супруги, 
Да по царскому обычаю, 
Чтобы соблюсти приличия, 
Предлагаем всем подняться, 
В зале тронном прогуляться. 
Поднимайтесь поскорее, 
Ждем в портретной галерее!
Ведущий выстраивает гостей коридором, раздает хлопушки, фейерверки, бенгальские свечи или мелко нарезанную фольгу.
Дорогие молодожены!
Сколько добрых слов мы вам сказали!
Но здесь, сегодня, в нашем тронном зале
Еще одно вас чудо ожидает,
Но покрывало белое его пока скрывает.
Что там таится? Нужно путь пройти,
Еще один подарок обрести.
Шагайте же к сюрпризу, рук не разнимайте! 
А вот и он, сюрприз! Ну, открывайте!
Звучат фанфары, молодожены идут под треск взрываемых хлопушек, снимают белое покрывало с рамы и получают в подарок большую фотографию, где они вместе, в красивой рамке.
Любимые наши царевич и царевна! 
Какая б в жизни ни пришла беда, 
Крепче всегда друг за друга держитесь, 
Пусть вам преградой не будут года, Любите! 
И век в этом танце кружитесь!
Молодожены танцуют свадебный вальс. После танцевального перерыва, когда вновь все за столом, продолжается череда сюрпризов.
Ну а теперь, друзья, момент у нас особый, 
Кто станет приближенною особой? 
А ну-ка, гости, встаньте, не ропщите,
Под стульник свой внимательно взгляните: 
Есть там конвертик или нет, смотрите! 
У кого есть? Повыше поднимите. 
Посланье ваше громко огласите. Друзья! 
Поодиночке! Не спешите! 
Итак, что там у вас? Читаем, 
Царевичу с царевной обещаем. 
Ведь избранные вы у нас особы, 
Теперь и спрос с вас будет пусть особый!
Гости зачитывают содержимое конвертиков. Возможные тексты приведены ниже.
Царевичу с царевной обещаем, 
Что сделаем их жизнь цветущим маем... 
И каждый месяц, вдень семьи рожденья, 
Им принесем цветы и поздравленья.
Царевичу с царевной мы даем обет: 
Расскажем всем, что лучше пары нет! 
И через год, напомнив этот пир, 
Пошлем приветствие мы в радиоэфир.
Царевичу с царевной присягаем 
И сохранить казну их обещаем. 
И каждый месяц, в первую декаду, 
Бутыль вина нести им на усладу.
Царевичу с царевной наш поклон, 
Теперь для нас особый есть закон: 
Чтоб перед Новым годом в доме вашем 
Стояла елка - та, что нету краше!
Царевичу с царевной бьем челом 
И обещаем навещать ваш дом 
И каждый раз нести подарок новый, 
Чтоб дом ваш был бы словно ряд торговый.
Царевичу с царевной наш привет! 
Для нас теперь почетней права нет: 
Как огласит ваш дом крик детский, звонкий, 
Мы раз в неделю к вам придем стирать пеленки.
Что ж, обещанья зачитали, 
Обязанности - разобрали! 
Гостям особым мы вручим 
Особые медали!
На медалях, которые вручаются приближенным особам, изображено то, что они обещают: цветы - один раз в месяц; бутылка вина - один раз в месяц; пеленки - один раз в неделю и т. д. В один из моментов Ведущий, нарядив четырех девушек монахинями, одного мужчину - попом, предварительно прорепетировав с ними, объявляет начало нового эпизода.
Чтобы сей брак попом был освящен –
На свадьбе царской так и полагается –
Нам встреча предстоит сейчас с попом, 
А с ним - монашки. К нам все направляются...
Мы им всем царским пиром подпоем, 
Чтоб в жизни молодых была лишь благость, 
Не то нас поп огреет кадилом, 
И не познаем мы "Кагора" сладость.
В фонограмме звучат "Многия петы", появляются поп и монашки. Поп приговаривает речитативом, гости последнее слово три раза повторяют хором.
Поп. Наливочка золотая, любимая, родная, 
Сквозь углы пропуская, ох, очистительно-о... 
Гости. Очистительно, очистительно, очистительно... 
Поп. Парнишки молодые, девчонки заводные, 
Все знакомые, родные, выглядят ну просто ослепительно-о... 
Гости. Ослепительно, ослепительно, ослепительно...
Поп. В рюмашечки нальете, наливочки хлебнете
Да песни запоете, ох, восхитительно-о... 
Гости. Восхитительно, восхитительно, восхитительно... 
Поп. Звонарь три дня не звонит, Наливочку все гонит, да, принудительно-о...
Гости. Принудительно, принудительно, принудительно...
Поп. За здоровье наливаем, рюмочку выпиваем, 
Царевича с царевной поздравляем, торжествительно-о... 
Гости.Торжествительно, торжествительно, торжествительно... 
Поп. Я сам вчера напился, в канаву провалился, 
Попадья моя бранилась, ой, непочтительно...
Гости. Непочтительно, непочтительно, непочтительно...
Поп. Милые, родные, гости дорогие, 
Давайте причащаться, из ложечки питаться: утешительно-о... 
Гости. Утешительно, утешительно, утешительно...
Два последних куплета можно не исполнять.
На площадях, в дни празднеств царских свадеб
Сбирался люд честной со всех усадеб, 
Смотрели кукольный театр, рты раскрывали
И в восхищении ему рукоплескали. 
Из прошлого сейчас мы возвращаемся, 
Театром кукольным мы снова восхищаемся.
Порой его нам заменяют сериалы, 
Но в куклы поиграть пора настала! 
Много разных сериалов 
На телевиденье для нас. 
Но такого не бывало, 
Показан будет только раз! 
Сюжета тайну открываем –
Медовый месяц так пройдет. 
Итак, друзья, мы начинаем, 
Площадка съемочная ждет!
Выносится журнальный столик или два стула, которые располагают сиденьями друг к другу.
В главных ролях - жених с невестой, 
И это - первая глава.
Пройдите к нам, займите место, 
Вы - всему делу голова.
Под музыку выходят молодожены, жениху и невесте выдают больших кукол
Вот голова у нас уже готова. 
А кто ж еще будет играть? 
Свидетелям быть, видно, в роли новой –
Им за ноги придется отвечать.
Под музыку выходят свидетели, берут кукол за ноги.
Еще одна вакансия осталась, 
Чтоб в полной мере здесь прошел сюжет, 
Теще и свекру роль досталась, Роль рук. 
Вакансий больше нет!
Теща проходит в кукольный театр к невесте, свекор - к жениху.
"Сказка про медовый месяц". 
Солнце встало над Курганом, 
Молодые дремлют сладко 
И, от ласк ночных чуть пьяны, 
Обнимаются в кроватке.
Обе команды показывают все, о чем рассказывает Ведущий.
Гладит муж свою супругу,
Она в ушко шепчет что-то,
И в глаза глядят друг другу,
Но пора уж на работу.
Молодые поднимаются
И в истоме "потягаются".
Тонус мышц - нет, не теряют -
Упражненья выполняют.
Выполняют взмах руками - раз, два...
Дружно топают ногами - раз, два...
Головой - вверх, вниз... И вместе
Выполняют бег на месте.
Жену муж на руки берет,
Кофе пить ее несет...
Его за шею обняла,
Вся прильнула, прилегла...
Ее на ноги поставил,
Челочку свою поправил,
Подбоченясь, ждет. Жена, 
Вся любезности полна, 
Кормит, поит, угощает, 
Ему челку поправляет... 
Поцелуй! И на работу 
Разбежались с неохотой. 
День прошел. Домой спешат, 
Друг другу дарят нежный взгляд. 
Вот и снова они дома, 
Ситуация знакома. 
Муж, подбоченясь, ждет. 
Жена, Вся любезности полна, 
Кормит, поит, угощает, 
Он ей всю казну вручает. 
Жену- муж на руки берет, 
Ее в спаленку несет. 
Гладит муж свою супругу, 
Она в ушко что-то шепчет, 
И в глаза глядят друг другу, 
Обнимаются все крепче. 
От любви немного пьяны... 
А солнце село над Курганом. 
Аплодисменты!
Всем актерам крикнем: "Браво!", 
Пусть будет вечным наш сюжет. 
И пусть медовый месяц славный 
Продлится много-много лет!
Для момента прощания изготавливаются два каркаса в виде сердец, на которых укреплены круглые невысокие свечи, каркасы стоят на свадебном столе. Ведущий направляется с двумя зажженными свечами к главному свадебному столу. Звучит музыка.
Вспомните... Вспомните день первой встречи... 
В глаза на секунду тогда лишь взглянули,
И вот тогда ваши первые свечи, 
Свечи любви первой искрой мигнули. 
Время идет. Но верны вы тем чувствам, 
И ваш день свадьбы приветствуем вновь. 
И дай вам Бог в чувствах не обмануться, 
Вечной была чтоб меж вами любовь.
Подает молодоженам свечи, они зажигают свечи сердец.
Пусть же любовь будет пламенной, яркой, 
Светом горит пусть неугасимым. 
И символы эти пусть станут подарком! 
Мы вам желаем здоровья и силы, 
Радостей в жизни вам много желаем 
И от души поздравляем сердечно. 
И вас в счастливую жизнь провожаем.
Когда молодожены зажгли все свечи на сердцах, гости зажигают фейерверки-фонтаны. Все направляются на улицу под песню "Мы желаем счастья вам", где свидетели подают гостям прощальную чарочку.
За прекрасную пару 
Вновь осушим мы чару. 
Чтоб их с пира проводить, 
Станем, гости, чару пить! 
Все говорят: посуда на счастье бьется, 
Так счастье пусть от вас не отвернется, 
А ну-ка, бокалы разбейте вы смело! 
Бейте - на счастье! То царское дело! 
Молодцы! Карету вашу занимайте! 
День свадьбы вашей вспоминайте! 
Удач вам по жизни дальнейшей желаем, 
И царским пиром скажем: "Поздравляем!"

Гости взрывают хлопушки, горят бенгальские огни, молодожены уезжают.
*Спасибо огромное автору!!!* (Жаль не знаю точно чей сценарий, достался от другой ведущей)

----------


## olesi4ka

Немного отредактированный *сценарий свадьбы в греческом стиле*. (Взят из журнала "Чем развлечь гостей")
*Седьмое небо*
Звучит лирическая музыка в греческом стиле. На ступенях фойе молодых встречают гости и Жрица храма любви в греческом наряде.
В-я. О... (имя невесты), дочь... (имя отца), и ты... (имя жениха), сын... (имя отца), Жрицы храма любви приветствуют вас!
В-я. По велению богов Олимпа вы оказались на священной земле Эллады, где будет благословлен ваш союз. Для скрепления семейных уз мы просим вас пройти священный ритуал. Повернитесь лицом к пришедшим в храм и произнесите клятву:
Я нашел свою половину! Я нашла свою половину! Теперь мы едины!..
(После того как молодожены повто¬рили.) 
Пусть рукоплещут свидетели клятвы и ликуют эллины! О, озаренные любовью! Встаньте под своды арки любви и скрепите свое соединение поцелуем! 
(После поцелуя.) Отныне вы одно целое и ваш союз нерушим! Окрыленные своей любовью, воз¬неситесь на седьмое небо, преодолев семь испытаний.
Молодожены проходят под аркой. О любимцы богов! Перед вашим взором раскинулись заоблачные дали. Не всем удается преодолеть их. Дорога будет открыта лишь тем, кого ведет высокое чувство любви.
В-я. Первое небо готово покориться истинным мечтателям. Преодолев гра¬ницу между небом и землей, начертайте на облаке свою общую заветную мечту.
Жених приподнимает невесту, она записывает мечту на верхнем крае облака из ватмана.
В-я. О Громовержец! Дай же нам знак, могут ли молодые подняться на первое небо?
Звучит фонограмма «Пение птиц». Далее после выполнения заданий аналогично.
Боги благосклонны к вам! Ступайте дальше!
В-я. Две влюбленные половинки спра¬вятся с любым испытанием. Проявите себя как одно целое, слепив из облака любящее сердце.
Молодые составляют сердце из пазлов.
В-я. Путь свободен! Впереди третье небо! Оно радует жителей Эллады облаками самой необычной формы. Украсьте это небо фигуркой того живот¬ного, которое собираетесь завести. Возьмите материал и отсеките от него руками все лишнее.
Молодые получают лист бумаги. Отрывая кусочки, создают облако в форме животного.
Достопочтимые гости, какой образ возникает у вас, когда вы смотрите на это облако? (После ответов.) По душе ли Зевсу это произведение искусства?
В-я. Внезапно на середине вашего пути сгустились тучи! Это грозные воины четвертого неба. Разгоните их!
Перед молодоженами воздушные шары их необходимо лопнуть.
О великие боги! Смилуйтесь над этой парой! Освободите влюбленным путь к пятому небу!
В-я. Боги милостивы! Они не только пропускают вас дальше, но и пре¬подносят свои дары. Проявите мудрость и выберите один дар на двоих!
Молодые одновременно запускают руки в мешок-«облако», на ощупь выбирают один предмет и пытаются объяснить его значение. Среди предметов: спич¬ки — символ домашнего очага, ложка — символ достатка и богатства, серд¬це — символ вечной любви, клубок — символ единого пути по жизни, замок — символ верности. Я думаю, всем будет любопытно узнать, что еще таит в себе это облако. (Жрица демонстрирует остальные пред¬меты.)
В-я. От судьбы не убежишь! Если вам начертано оказаться на вершине Олимпа, то вы с легкостью преодолеете шестое небо. Оно покрыто нежнейшими облаками. Пусть каждый из вас зачерпнет рукой горсть небесного пуха. Молодые захватывают одной рукой ватные шарики.
Подсчитайте, сколько облаков разместилось в вашей руке. (В случае победы невесты.) О прекрасная... (имя), ты являешься самой нежной девой на земле! В твоих руках оказалось больше облаков, а значит, твоему избраннику может позавидовать любой мужчина!
(В случае победы жениха.) О счастливая дева! Рядом с тобой самый нежный мужчина. В его могучих руках оказалось невероятное количество облаков! Великие боги, вынесите свое решение!
В-я. Глядите: до седьмого неба рукой подать! Стоит лишь одним дыханием открыть небесные врата, и вы попадете туда, куда так упорно стремились. Вдохните силу в это маленькое облачко и дыханием переместите его за невидимую черту. Молодые одновременно дуют на ватный шарик так, чтобы он преодолел намеченное расстояние.
Да здравствуют жених и невеста! Они покорили небеса, и весь Олимп рукоплещет в их честь! О влюбленные! Родители встречают вас и благословляют чашей плодородия и изобилия. Вкусите божественное угощение, и ваш союз станет счастливым и крепким! (Имя невесты) и (имя жениха) В вашу честь столы ломятся от яств. Пусть состоится сегодня пир любви, а слава о нем разлетится по всей Элладе! Приглашаем вас, о прекрасная пара, возглавить праздничное торжество!
Звучит музыка. Гости занимают места за праздничным столом. 
В-я. О горожане и гости Эллады! 
Грянем хвалу в честь прекраснейшей пары! 
Лучше ее и красивее нет! 
Статью своей и любовью затмила 
Пара влюбленных сегодня весь свет! 
Сдвинем же кубки, поднимемся с места! 
Да здравствуют наши жених и невеста! 
Тост про Купидона, звучит «Выпьем за любовь»
Застольная игра, про кольца.
В-я. За любовь! За священный узы!
Дай-то Бог Вам испить благодать! -
Чтоб, скрепленные брачным союзом,
Вы судьбу не пытали бы вспять.
В днях грядущих за вехами новыми
Чтобы не было счастью конца,
Никогда чтоб не стали оковами
Ваши два обручальных кольца!
В-я. Взгляните на нашу прекрасную пару! Они как изящные кувшины, наполненные молодым вином. Кто же является искусным виноделом? Это родители. Как виноградную лозу, они с любовью растили своих детей, орошая лаской и вниманием, оберегая от всех ненастий и бед. Так пусть же сегодня на нашем пиру родители предстанут во всей красе перед почтенными гостями! Приветствуйте их громкими апло¬дисментами!
В-я. В честь искусных виноделов на¬полним кубки до краев и выпьем до дна! Поддержит меня весь здешний народ: Родителям слава, хвала и почет! Окажем особую честь самым близким и родным людям молодых — выпьем за них стоя!
В-я. Достопочтенные родители! Вы, как искусные боги, наделили своих детей самыми лучшими качествами: добротой, красотой, щедростью, уважением к старшим, честностью и мудростью. Сегодня они ждут от вас родительского благословения и напутственных слов. Поздравления от родителей.
В-я. Среди покровителей свадебного пира не последнее место занимает Афродита — богиня любви и красоты. У нее свои традиции, которые требуют особого подхода. Чтобы задобрить Афродиту, нужно распахнуть сердца навстречу друг другу и слиться в поцелуе. Просим подняться тех, кто скреплен узами Гименея.
Все супружеские пары поднимаются.
Начинаем священный ритуал!
Для начала улыбнитесь,
В парах нежно обнимитесь,
Друг на друга посмотрите,
Поцелуем одарите!
Дальше чтоб без заморочки:
Дамы все целуют в щечки.
Дамы целуют партнеров.
Отвечать мужчин заставим: 
Щечки правые подставим.
Мужчины целуют дам.
Ритуал наш завершаем,
К губам страстно припадаем! Горько!
Звучит отрывок из песни Кати Лель «Джага-джага». Пары целуются.
Без сомнения, в этом зале царит любовь! Так наполним же бокалы и выпьем за это прекрасное чувство! 
Любви покорны даже боги — 
Об этом мифы нам гласят. 
Хотя ее законы строги, 
Влюбиться многие хотят. 
Коль в сети эти вы попали,
Не стоит тут паниковать: 
Любовь дана судьбою свыше, 
О том не нужно забывать! За любовь!
В-я. Приглашаем молодых на танец счастья! Следуйте по тропинке грез, и она приведет к широкому мосту нерушимой любви!
Звучит лирическая музыка из кинофильма «Гладиатор». Вовремя шествия Ведущие осыпают путь молодых блестящим конфетти.
В-я. Дорогие гости! Просим вас образовать два круга возле молодых! Гости образуют два круга. Во время танца молодых один круг двигается влево, другой — вправо.
В-я. Мы приглашаем молодых объе¬диниться с гостями в традиционном греческом танце. Руки на плечи! Повто¬ряйте движения за нами!
Танец сиртаки. В конце танца гости аплодируют и кричат «Горько!». Танцевальный блок.
В-я. Все подчиняется воле судьбы. Никто не в силах изменить то, что определено богинями судьбы Мойрами. Именно они в своих свитках расписали по минутам сегодняшний праздник. На этот час богинями назначено подно¬шение даров нашим молодым. 
Мать жениха преподносит молодым чашу изобилия.
2-я. Чтоб беды в семье не ведать,
Надо яблоко отведать.
1-я. Захлестнет любовный град
Вкусивших спелый виноград.
2-я. Мандарин скорей вкусите
И удачу в дом пустите!
1-я. Чтобы жить вам без обмана,
Съешьте сладкие бананы!
2-я. Примите из рук родителей нектар богов.
Мать невесты преподносит молодым бокалы красного вина. Пригубив вино, молодые пробуют фрукты. Фанфары.
В-я. За дары и приветные речи
Честь и славу гостям воздадим! 
За минуты подаренной встречи 
Благодарны влюбленные им! 
Дорогие гости! Этот тост за вас! 
В-я. Внимание! По велению богини мудрости, покровительницы искусства и ремесла Афины к нам доставлен «троянский конь», в котором сокрыт таинственный подарок. Какой дар могла преподнести богиня в честь сего¬дняшнего события?
Проходит конкурс «Черный ящик». В ящике — оливковое масло.
В-я. Наш «троянский конь» оказался с приятным сюрпризом! А какие дары приготовили гости?
Второй поздравительный блок.
В-я. Дарам сегодня нет конца, 
Они все хороши! 
Бокал хорошего вина 
Поднимем от души!
Далее в программе игры и развлечения. Ниже приведены некоторые из них.
В-я. Дорогие друзья! Мы просим вас обратить внимание на новое подно¬шение богов. Это предсказывающая лира из храма Аполлона, присланная оракулами.
В-я. Пользуясь случаем, вы можете лично задать предсказывающей лире интересующие вас вопросы. Главное, чтобы вопрос предполагал ответ «да» или «нет». Если услышите гром — ответ отрицательный, а если прозвучит аккорд лиры — ответ положительный.
Игра-гадание с лирой.
В-я (дамам). Там, где находятся музы, всегда пение и хороводы. Милые и очаровательные музы! Продемонстри¬руйте свое умение заводить хоровод, постепенно вовлекая в него всех гостей. Взявшись за талии, образуйте круг и грациозно двигайтесь в правую сторону. Как только услышите слова «ви¬ноградная лоза» — расходитесь и приводите в свой хоровод каждая по одному человеку. Продолжаем танец! Да поможет вам Аполлон!
Звучит греческая музыка. Ганец-игра «Хоровод». Далее танцевальная пауза.
В-я. Теперь вы — одно целое! Боги любуются вами и предсказывают вашей семье долгую и счастливую жизнь! Дорогие влюбленные! Сохраняйте самое главное в жизни — любовь! Относитесь к ней бережно и трепетно — только тогда ваша семья будет прочной и нерушимой. Сладкой вам ночи!
Гости провожают молодых.

----------


## himmelinka

у нас была мафиозно-гангстерская свадьба, основная идея взята с арт-буфета, оформление wanted с фотографиями гостей, ростомер при входе, потом фоткались все гости. танец молодых танго под музыку из к/ф запах женщины..музыка в стиле чикаго, джазовые композиции, одной из главных фишек было появление травницы в середине вечера..типа мафия большая, есть родственники в России..и она с помощью одуванчиков и других травок поднимала огуречик у жениха (словам, естественно) и готовила пирожок невесты, если кому-то интересно, текст поищу..гости молодые, тематику поддержали все, вот именно это стало такой же большой фишкой в нашем маленьком городе..ведущая в черном платье без рукавов, мехе, белых перчатках ажурных рулила на маленькой машинке..это было что-то..на кортеж смотрели все...

----------


## Марьяна_C

*юлисанна*, вы это проводите на свадьбах?

----------


## Dju

Юль, я специально заглянула в профиль. 25 лет и вот это тебе самой интересно? Бабушке своей покажи для интереса, она наверняка скажет, что на её свадьбе все это было... Или все это, с позволения сказать, ценный материал тупо скопирован для набора сообщений?

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Бліц-інтерв’ю з нареченим


Позволю присоединиться к предыдущему сообщению. Данный новичок уже  в нескольких темках оставляет  сообщения на украинской мови. Большая часть сообщений понятна и нужна только коллегам с Украины. Я не против, если просят, но просто для набора - не этично.

----------


## Dju

> и нужна только коллегам с Украины


Не уверена, что нашим коллегам нужны эти отработки....

----------


## djpaolo

Дiвчi! Нехай малюють на ривной мови! Що с того!? Кому треба - разберется! Цэ ж гарно, колы свои робять дило! 
Ну уж по крайней мере прочитать можно и кое-что полезное есть! Не надо жаловаться. ДОСУ!

----------


## Lara14

> 3. Начало блока – «Уверюра»
> 4. Подложка – «Марш Васюки»
> 5. Конкурс танцев – «Краковяк», «Чарльстон», «Танго Рио», «Кафешантан»
> 6. Зажжение семейного очага – «Шикарный номер в Париже»
> 7. Разрезание торта – «Заседание продолжается»


Ольгушка,спасибо за твои труды.

----------


## Lara14

> Дiвчi! Нехай малюють на ривной мови! Що с того!? Кому треба - разберется! Цэ ж гарно, колы свои робять дило! 
> Ну уж по крайней мере прочитать можно и кое-что полезное есть! Не надо жаловаться. ДОСУ!


Возможно в отношении жалоб вы и правы, но писать на украинском не желательно.
Я тоже хохлушка по крови и люблю ридну ричь, но к сожалению не смогла понять некоторые слова о которых вы пишите.
Получается так как в сказке "Как лиса журавля угощала" и видит око, да зуб неймёт.
Надо  с переводом материал выставлять.

----------


## Lara14

Вот из этих клипов можно много взять для тематических свадеб.

----------


## himmelinka

у моей тётушки свадьба будет, взяла тему шоколада, поскольку сладкоежка, будут отпечатки рук жениха и невесты в шоколаде, будет дерево пожеланий, муж нарисует, для оставления гостями отпечатков пальцев, соответствующее оформление места проведения банкета, еще мы с девочками переделываем песню леди мармелад из мулен руж, выйдем споем и станцуем, заказали корсеты с юбками..еще я заказала шоколадный фонтан, ко дню свадьбы подойдет и небесные фонарики, причем планирую их выпустить (11 штук) как только стемнеет на улице, чтоб все видели...и много разных конкурсов и с шоколадом и без, слишком много шоколада вредно не только для фигуры. но и для свадьбы..

----------


## Natalcca

> взяла тему шоколада, поскольку сладкоежка, будут отпечатки рук жениха и невесты в шоколаде, будет дерево пожеланий, муж нарисует, для оставления гостями отпечатков пальцев, соответствующее оформление места проведения банкета, еще мы с девочками переделываем песню леди мармелад из мулен руж, выйдем споем и станцуем, заказали корсеты с юбками..еще я заказала шоколадный фонтан,


Супер идея!!! Все так стильно и в тоже время ново интересно)))

----------


## Natalcca

Может мне тоже кто поможет, друзья?! Завтра свадебный вечер, все чинно, без переодеваний и кражи невесты, хочется пару каких нибудь фишек, которыми можно заинтересовать гостей, может притчи или конкурс :Blink:

----------


## Lara14

.....взяла тему шоколада, поскольку сладкоежка, будут отпечатки рук жениха и невесты в шоколаде, будет дерево пожеланий, муж нарисует, для оставления гостями отпечатков пальцев, соответствующее оформление места проведения банкета, еще мы с девочками переделываем песню леди мармелад из мулен руж, выйдем споем и станцуем, заказали корсеты с юбками..еще я заказала шоколадный фонтан,..


Вот и УМНИЦА!
Вроде начинающая, а уже смекалишь!
Продолжай в том же духе!

----------


## Ватрушка

> Может мне тоже кто поможет, друзья?! Завтра свадебный вечер, все чинно, без переодеваний и кражи невесты, хочется пару каких нибудь фишек, которыми можно заинтересовать гостей, может притчи или конкурс


Фишек тут на форуме полно, ройтесь, читайте, обязательно найдете. А конкурсов - и того больше...

----------


## Lara14

Что-то у меня со связью.
Не могу выложить материал.
Уже 2 раза давала ссылку и ноль.

----------


## Lara14

[IMG][/IMG]
Пиратский стиль из инета.
Банкет.
Все приглашаются за стол.
Ведущие могут комментировать, куда кому садиться: прекрасная королевна (невеста) слева, капитан пиратского судна (жених) справа - во главе стола (если смотреть на стол со стороны зала), верная подруга королевны (свидетельница) должна сидеть со стороны жениха, помощник капитана (свидетель) со стороны невесты, т. к. молодой капитан должен все свое внимание на свадьбе уделять прекрасной королевне, а не своему помощнику. А помощник должен охранять невесту! Семья капитана во главе с его достопочтимыми родителями со стороны жениха, семья прекрасной королевны во главе с её достопочтимыми родителями со стороны невесты.
Если рассадка гостей будет по плану, то ведущие напоминают гостям взглянуть в пиратскую карту, которую им выдали на борту корабля.
Когда все расселись, предлагается всем отведать угощения и налить в бокалы.
Ведущие:
- В трюмах нашего корабля, который мы только что спустили на воду, обнаружено огромное количество бочонков рома и вина. Что ж, не будем пренебрегать ситуацией, откупорим их, достанем заморские закуски, наполним корабельные кружки и выпьем за то, чтобы у этого счастливого корабля было счастливое плавание. И получите свежую прессу: Веселый Роджер ждет вас!
Пока гости едят, наливают в бокалы, ведущие могут кратко рассказать о том, что поведает гостям этот специальный выпуск газеты. Газету разносит почтальон – юный мальчик-матрос в тельняшке или помощник ведущего. Газета формата А4 или А3 в черно-белом исполнении, распечатана на очень тонкой бумаге, чтобы быть как можно ближе к газетному варианту. В качестве фото используются сцены из пиратской жизни, в которые «вписаны» лица гостей. Фон: карта.

Пример:
Свадебный эксклюзивный выпуск «Веселый Роджер»
(Дата) Невероятное событие!
Новость года!
Свадьба капитана, грозного пирата (имя жениха) и прекрасной королевы (имя невесты).

Политика.Новости.
В связи с бракосочетанием капитана пиратского фрегата «Любовь» и прекрасной королевны были выпущены новые правила пиратской вечеринки, которые надлежит соблюдать всей пиратской флотилии:
- Не допускается забывать на протяжении всего гуляния: по какому поводу мы все находимся на этой пиратской вечеринке.
- Сегодня мы одна команда, сегодня мы пьем за любовь!
- Посуду бить только на счастье.
- Прежде чем встать посмотрите под стол, чтобы не наступить на руки соседа.
- Если вы не можете попасть вилкой в кусок мяса, не расстраивайтесь и возьмите его руками.
- Почаще напоминайте о себе криком «На абордаж!» вместо «Горько!» и залпами ваших пиратских пистолетов.
- Запрещается произносить слова: «Куда в тебя столько лезет?», «Не пей!», «Не ори!», «Пойдем домой».
- Разрешается произносить: «На абордаж!», «Я тебя люблю!», «Я тебя уважаю!», «Наливай!», «Пойдем сбацаем!» и все пиратские ругательства.
- Будьте веселыми, цените юмор, прочь обиды, пойте и шутите, помните - Вы на пиратской свадьбе!

Объявления.
Меняю говорящего попугая – лучшего среди всех пиратских птиц, акула меня раздери, на дрессированную обезьянку. Обращаться к одноногому Джону
Продам превосходный ром по приемлемой цене. Таверна на о.Тортуга

(фото и имена некоторых гостей в наряде пиратов)
Разыскивается -----
для награды за особую кровожадность и мастерство в приготовлении шашлыка.
за неуёмную жажду в подготовке свадьбы своего капитана.
за поддержание куража и позитивного настроения невесты.
за лучший голос в пиратской шайке.
И т.д. в соответствии с характеристиками гостей.

Погода (дата свадьбы):
Свадебный ураган с шампанским ливнем способствует безудержному веселью на полных парусах. Температура на пиратском фрегате «Любовь» 40 градусов. Воздух наполнен 100% семейным счастьем. Ночью в голове туман. Наутро ожидается возможное прояснение.

Ведущие:
- Поднимем первый тост за молодую капитанскую чету и дадим салют из залпов всех орудий в их честь.
Сегодня вы вступили в брак.
Для вас счастливый день на свете!
Раз вы зажгли любви маяк,
То пусть он вам всю жизнь и светит!
Благословляем ваш союз
На постоянство и на счастье!
Кричим вам дружное «Ура!»
Со всей своей пиратской страстью!
Пираты славные! Пора!
Бокалы с ромом осушить до дна!!!
ГОРЬКО!!! На абордаж!!!

Вручить приз самому громкому или самому тихому крикуну «На абордаж!».
В качестве приза можно использовать обычные сувениры, оформленные своими руками на пиратскую тематику: маленькие бутылочки рома с индивидуальной свадебной этикеткой, пиратский отрывной календарь, смешные значки-звания, магниты на холодильник с фотографией молодоженов и датой свадьбы.

Ведущие:
- Мы пустились в дальнее плаванье на прекрасном судне под названием «Любовь» в поисках таинственного острова «Семейное счастье». Вдохновляют нас на поиски и возглавляют наш пиратский корабль бесстрашный капитан (имя жениха) и его прекрасная королевна (имя невесты). Кто же станет помощником капитанской четы?
Капитан-жених:
- Наша команда – это самые достойнейшие люди, поэтому пусть решит судьба, кто будет боцманом.
Ведущий:
- Боцман на корабле следит за порядком, помогает капитану. Кто будет боцманом на нашем свадебном фрегате «Любовь»? Пусть каждый пошарит под днищем своих шлюпок - под своим стулом. У кого под стулом оказался свисток – тому суждено быть боцманом – верным помощником капитана! Главная обязанность боцмана – не забывать перед каждым тостом свистеть, призывая всех к тишине и порядку. И подавать сигнал, если мы давно не слышали команды «На абордаж!». Тому, у кого под стулом окажется свисток, вручается приказ от капитана пиратского судна.
Приказ зачитывается ведущим:
- Именем всех водных стихий (имя выбранного боцмана) назначается на пост боцмана – помощника капитана. В обязанности входит: следить за дисциплиной на судне; не давать спуска всем членам экипажа, которые отлынивают от всеобщего веселья; вовремя подавать команды: «Тост!», «На абордаж!», «Танцуют все!».
- Уважаемый боцман, мы ждем вашей команды!
В зависимости от того, что скомандует боцман, продолжаем программу.

Ведущие:
- Сегодня на палубу нашего пиратского судна ступила не просто влюбленная пара, сегодня мы празднуем союз двух влюбленных сердец. А так как мы всё же вышли в море, мы призываем всех гостей сегодня воспользоваться шансом и почувствовать себя настоящими морскими волками, окунуться с головой в приключения и произносить сегодня тосты только в духе настоящих пиратов! Отважный капитан (имя жениха) и его прекрасная королевна (имя невесты)! Пусть в ваши паруса дует только попутный ветер! Первое время вам придется привыкать к морской качке и друг к другу. Помните, что настоящий моряк выдерживает шторм любой силы и никакая качка ему не страшна. Избегайте айсбергов на своем пути, чтобы избежать судьбы «Титаника». Зорко следите за тем, чтобы не наскочить на подводные скалы. Вас могут преследовать разные страшные морские чудовища. Капитан, защищай свою прекрасную королевну от их посягательства. А ты, прекрасная королевна, следи за тем, чтобы твой капитан сам не превратился в одно из таких чудовищ. Отныне вы — один экипаж. Никто, кроме вас самих, не бросит вам спасательный круг. Давайте же выпьем за то, чтоб он вам никогда не понадобился, а запасы трюмов вашего корабля никогда не оскудели. Счастливого плавания по волнам жизни!

Ведущий:
- Мы отправились в плаванье на отличном пиратском фрегате в поисках острова «Семейное счастье», а дорогу нам укажет мой волшебный компас, который всегда показывает путь исполняющий желание.
Ведущий достает компас, изучает его и выносит свой вердикт (хороший пример такого волшебного компаса в фильме «Пираты Карибского моря»).
- Нас ждет дальняя дорога через порт азарта. Чтобы скоротать время в пути, давайте вспомним все песни о море, пиратах и о всех водных стихиях. Умаслим великого Посейдона, повелителя всех морей! Предлагаю разделиться на команды. Какая команда больше споет песен о море, пиратах, воде – получает специальный приз от капитана!

Конкурс песен.
Две команды по очереди вспоминают пиратские песни, в зачет идет всё, хоть как-то связанное с водоемами вообще, морем, в частности, и плаванием: «выплывали расписные Стеньки Разина челны», «под крылом самолета о чем-то поет зеленое море тайги». Приз команде – щупальца редкого морского чудовища (сушеные кальмары) и звание заслуженного народного пиратского ансамбля. А самому активному – звание руководителя и дирижера.

Ведущий:
- Мы причалили наш пиратский корабль в порту азарта. И я приглашаю принять участие смельчаков в корабельных бегах!
Устраивается соревнование между командами гостей «Корабельные бега»:
две ёмкости с водой для двух команд, два кораблика, какая команда быстрее причалит свой кораблик к пристани – та победит. Без помощи рук, только ветром в паруса (ветер у каждого под носом!) Команда получает в награду приглашение на золотую свадьбу молодоженов. А самый активный гость получает звание штурмана в команде.

Ведущий:
- Мы продолжаем наше путешествие и отправляемся на остров мудрости. Видите, главное на корабле — дружная команда, которая является поддержкой и опорой в любых трудностях. Но не только сила, но и мудрость важна, чтобы любое морское плаванье по морю жизни было удачным. А мудростью вас, отважный капитан и прекрасная королева, щедро могут одарить ваши главные помощники - ваши родители. Настала пора торжественно поднять фамильные паруса и выслушать мудрые напутственные речи родителей.

Поднятие семейного флага заменяет традиционный обряд зажжения домашнего очага.
В этой сцене может звучать музыка из к/ф «Пираты Карибского моря». Родители могут сказать свои пожелания молодым и зачитать текст из свитков, которые им выдают ведущие заранее.
Пример текста:
Мы рады, что вы отправляетесь в дальнее плаванье на остров «Семейное счастье». Пусть вам всегда освещает путь госпожа удача. Семь футов вам под килем! И помните, наша гавань всегда рада вам, поддержит вас в ненастье и жизненный шторм.
Ведущие:
- Поднять фамильные паруса!
Помощники расправляют 3 паруса с гербами семей жениха, невесты и молодой семьи. Все 3 семьи получают по свече, родители зажигают огонь свечи молодоженов. Свечи вставляются в «старинный» подсвечник.
Все действия комментируют ведущие:
- Пусть молодые зажгут от ваших свечей, символизирующих семейный очаг, свою свечу. Пусть молодая семья путешествует по морю жизни только на фрегате «Любовь», в их семейные паруса пусть дует ветер удачи, днем пусть путь освещает солнце, а ночью пусть всегда будет светло от звезд!

Гости приглашаются на сцену, им вручается темно-синяя шелковая ткань, усыпанная звездами из фольги. Звучит музыка и молодая капитанская чета танцует свой первый танец на фоне звездного неба.
Музыкально-танцевальная пауза.

Ведущие:
- Мы все были свидетелями, как гармонично и слаженно танцует молодая капитанская чета. Они стали настоящей командой! Единым целым! Стоит отметить такое событие шквалом подарков и напутственных речей от всего экипажа нашего пиратского фрегата «Любовь»! Давайте наполним сундучок капитанской каюты пиастрами, дукатами и другими ценными трофеями! Слово гостям! Но помните, что вы пираты и речи ваши должны соответствовать этому! 9 футов под килем, пусть обходят стороной акулы, пусть фортуна следует за вашим фрегатом «Любовь», звон пиастров вам в сундуках!
Слово родителям и гостям для поздравлений.
Чтобы эта часть не затянулась, и гости не заскучали, поздравления стоит чередовать с тостами и развлечениями.

Ведущий:
- Мой компас показывает, что мы приближаемся к большому острову удача, где собрались все известные гадалки, шаманы и маги.
В этой сцене можно включить выступление фокусника или цыганки-гадалки. Можно переодеть кого-то из гостей и проинструктировать. Всем гостям под тарелки выкладываются разноцветные метки. Цыганка объявляет, что все получили свою метку, которая укажет, что их ждет впереди.
Красная метка – судьбоносная встреча, а для женатого короля или королевы – это знак обновления и усиления чувств.
Белая метка – денежные вопросы разрешатся и кошельки пополнятся.
Синяя метка – птица удачи поселится в вашем доме.
Зеленая метка – в новолуние ваше тело обретет силу и здоровье крепче прежнего.
Желтая метка – ждет вас путешествие в теплые страны или солнечная погода в ближайшую неделю.

Ведущие:
- Сегодня мы объединились в одну большую и дружную пиратскую команду фрегата «Любовь». Настоящая команда всегда поддерживает своего капитана и его избранницу. Первый год семейной жизни – самый трудный. Давайте поможем молодым, внесем свой вклад в построение счастливой сладкой жизни в их первый семейный год. В этой шляпе, которую я получил на острове удачи, лежит 12 магических записок, в них содержатся поручения, выполнив которые, мы сможем помочь молодым сделать их первый год безоблачным. Так предсказал могущественный маг с острова удача.
В записке обозначен месяц и описано поручение, туда же вписывается имя гостя, который вытянул записку; можно сделать всё в виде листков календаря, из которых можно составить календарь; можно использовать обычные игральные карты, на которых сделать надписи.
Январь – для привития любви к здоровому образу жизни, свозить молодых на каток; Февраль – после интенсивных упражнений на зимнем воздухе согреть молодых в бане; Март – чтобы жизнь молодых стала ярче – помыть окна; Апрель – добавить романтики – устроить романтический ужин; Май – восстановить силы молодых шашлыком; Июнь – подарить упаковку детских подгузников; Июль – для расширения жизненных перспектив покатать на чертовом колесе; Август – устроить в честь годовщины свадьбы салют; Сентябрь – после медового месяца починить супружескую кровать; Октябрь - помыть семейный лимузин; Ноябрь – оградить от бытовых проблем: сделать генеральную уборку; Декабрь – добавить огня и праздника в отношения – нарядить в доме молодых ёлку горящими гирляндами.

Конкурс танцев «Пираты со всего света».
Ведущие:
- Уважаемые пираты, скажите, мы веселая команда? Мы умеем веселиться? Устроим самый веселый праздник на нашем пиратском судне? Мы находимся на территории страны веселья, где ежегодно проходит фестиваль танцев. И сегодня, здесь и сейчас состоится знаменитый конкурс танцев «Пираты со всего света». Просим на сцену наших 5 молодых конкурсантов. Как у всех пиратов, у вас наверняка есть пиратские прозвища. Представьтесь.
Каждый из молодых людей представляется каким-то вымышленным пиратским именем: Кровожадный Джо, Отчаянный головорез, Гроза акул и т.д.
Ведущие могут подсказать какие-то имена.
- Сейчас для каждого будет включена своя мелодия, и вы должны показать нам все ваши танцевальные таланты! А гости своими аплодисментами покажут, кто достоин награды!
Включаются отрывки музыки, ведущие с юмором комментируют танцы: Русская народная, Индийский танец с движениями «попакрут», Лезгинка, Ламбада, Рок-н-ролл.
Выбираются 2 победителя полуфинала и устраивается финал: танец под лебединое озеро. Награда победителю – диск с музыкой пиратской вечеринки, на обложке которого изображены молодожены и бутылка пиратского рома со специальной наклейкой.

----------


## Lara14

Ведущие:
- Мы за бортом поймали бутылку. В ней оказалась бутылочная почта для молодой капитанской четы. С их разрешения мы зачитаем все послания вслух!
«Высылаем десять сундуков сокровищ. Подпись: Пираты Карибского моря»;
«Жду пополнения в рядах героев-путешественников. Подпись: Синдбад-мореход»;
«Ни Сциллы вам, ни Харибды. Подпись: Одиссей»;
«Передаю в пожизненное пользование (имена жениха и невесты) Остров сокровищ. Подпись: Капитан Сильвер»;
«Ждем на медовый месяц. Подпись: Аборигены, съевшие Кука».

Конкурс «На самую волосатую ногу».
Ведущие:
- Мы движемся к своей цели – к острову «Семейное счастье». Наш быстроходный пиратский фрегат «Любовь» рассекает волны. И хоть небо радует нас прекрасной погодой, мы должны быть готовы ко всем морским трудностям! Согласны?
- Мой волшебный компас указывает на этих двух молодчиков. Проверим их пиратские таланты!
Участники должны достать спасательный круг (детский надувной круг со смешными мордами животных) при помощи своего личного якоря (ложка алюминиевая, привязанная к веревке). Когда ведущий кричит: «Волна пошла!», участники должны поднимать штанины брюк, чтобы не замочить. В конце конкурса объявляется победитель – тот, кто быстрее достал свой спасательный круг – и объявляется, что это был конкурс на самую волосатую ногу! Награда победителю – диск с музыкой пиратской вечеринки, на обложке которого изображены молодожены и спасательный круг.

Конкурс на самого богатого пирата.
Ведущие:
- Уважаемые пираты и их любимые морячки, поделитесь опытом с молодой капитанской четой: как управлять своей семейной казной. Кто лучше в этом разбирается: пират или его морячка?
Гости спорят. Ведущие предлагают это выяснить, проведя небольшое испытание для команды морячек и команды пиратов. На время, пока играет музыка, проходит скоростной подсчет рассыпанных пиастров. Монетами могут служить железные монетки небольшого достоинства. Их надо пересчитать и точно написать на листке сумму. Количество монеток у обеих команд равное. Команда победителей - самые жадные пираты, т.к. хорошо натренированы в подсчете своих денег. Команда проигравших – самые богатые пираты, т.к. не считают деньги и не умеют это делать в связи с их огромным количеством.

Конкурс на самого красноречивого морского волка.
Мужчинам предлагается посоревноваться в плетении морских узлов. Каждый узел – пожелание молодоженам. А затем соревнующиеся обмениваются своими узлами и пытаются их развязать. Кто быстрее – тот победитель. Каждый не развязанный узел – снова пожелание молодоженам.

Ведущий:
- Мой волшебный компас показывает, что впереди нас ждет небольшой континент, на котором мирно расположились небольшие графства силы, ловкости и выносливости. Именно там наша команда сможет обрести эти качества и испытать себя. Есть смельчаки?

Конкурс на силу духа.
Необходимо надуть спасательный круг, причем как можно быстрее, ведь если придется спасть человека, делать это нужно быстро. Кто быстрее – у того самая мощная сила духа.

Конкурс на самого ловкого.
Две команды берут друг друга на абордаж. Каждая команда договаривается и намечает одну жертву в команде соперника. Эту жертву надо поймать и крепко привязать к мачте (стулу), и в то же время надо защитить своего игрока, чтоб соперники его не смогли привязать. Получается настоящая пиратская потасовка. Когда у обеих команд готовы привязанные жертвы, сообщается вторая часть правил - выигрывает команда, быстрее развязавшая того, кого только что так усердно связывала!

Конкурс выносливости – кто самый непьяный матрос.
Застольная игра. Две команды пиратов соревнуются в остроте языка - кто лучше ругается по-пиратски. Кто больше назовет пиратских ругательств – тот самый выносливый и самый не пьяный матрос. Правило одно - ругань в пиратском стиле. Ведущие подзадоривают и распаляют фантазию гостей: "тысяча чертей", "тысячу пьяных матросов тебе под одеяло", "да чтоб тебе грабить одних священников", "чтоб твой корабль Ктулху захавал".

Альтернативный конкурс на выносливость.
Станцевать танец пиратов – на одной ноге с завязанным глазом. Кто дольше продержится – самый выносливый.

Развлекательный музыкальный номер.
Ведущие:
- Поздравить молодую капитанскую чету сегодня к нам на борт прибыли пираты-музыканты с острова надежда. Они приглашают всех гостей поддержать их песню.
Гостям раздаются на листках слова песни «Поворот» группы «Машина времени», а добровольцев наряжают с помощью париков, надувных детских инструментов в группу, которая поет под фонограмму.
Мы себе давали слово - не сходить с пути прямого,
Но так уж суждено.
И уж если откровенно - всех пугают перемены,
Но - тут уж все равно.
Вот новый поворот,и мотор ревет,
Что он нам несет - пропасть и взлет,
омут или брод,
И не разберешь,
пока не повернешь за поворот.
И не разберешь,
пока не повернешь за поворот.
И пугаться нет причины, если вы еще мужчины,
Вы - кое в чем сильны.
Выезжайте за ворота, и не бойтесь поворота,
Пусть добрым будет путь.

Развлечения для гостей.
Пиратская тема – это огромный простор для вашей фантазии, т.к. в мире пиратов присутствуют люди самых разных профессий. Гадалка, фокусник, карточный шулер. Можно пригласить или нарядить кого-то из гостей в цыганку-гадалку, плененную пиратами, которая погадает гостям по руке, используя какие-то характеристики гостей. Гости «позолотят ручку» в пользу молодой четы пиратов. В плену пиратов может оказаться фокусник или мим, который покажет забавные пантомимы, а гости будут отгадывать показанный предмет или явление.
Карты и ром, шулерство – эти элементы пиратской жизни можно тоже использовать – фокусы с картами гостям может продемонстрировать известный карточный шулер, которого разыскивает королевская полиция. Во время курительных пауз гадалка может подходить к гостям и предлагать кинуть кости на удачу: гость загадывает желание, бросает кости. Выпадает чётное число – сбудется желание.
Кинуть кости можно и на пополнение в клане молодых. Принимаются ставки: мальчик (четное) или девочка (нечетное) и количество детей. Свидетель принимает ставки на мальчика, свидетельница на девочку, гости могут сделать ставку и на количество детей. После объявления закрытия приема ставок бросаются кости. Выигравшие получают специальные «пиратские» призы.
Может быть открыт тату-салон «Джек Воробей и Ко», куда гости в паузах могут подойти и нарисовать что-то, примерить на себя образ настоящего пирата и сфотографироваться – это всегда воспринимается на «ура» и у гостей от праздника останется много забавных снимков. Интересным дополнением может стать попугай (игрушечный) или обезьянка. Все действия комментируют ведущие, приглашают участвовать и объясняют гостям, что происходит. Все развлечения обозначены в программке-карте, которая выдается на входе гостям.

Конкурс костюмов.
В зависимости от того, насколько гости будут одеты в пиратском стиле, можно провести конкурс костюмов. Жених и невеста награждают лучшего пирата и его даму на этот вечер. На выбранных возлагается миссия: первые дорогие гости, которые будут приняты в доме молодой пиратской четы.

Бортовой журнал - альбом для пожеланий.
На банкете гостям можно предложить специальный альбом в виде бортового журнала, где страницы могут уже содержать надписи-подсказки для гостей: погода за бортом, градус всеобщего веселья, атмосфера на корабле и т.д.

Похищение невесты.
Шум, стрельба, крики – похищена прекрасная королевна. Похищение обычно осуществляют гости, им помогает один из ведущих, чтобы похищение тоже прошло в пиратской теме.
Ведущие:
- К нам пробрались пираты с другого корабля, которые похитили прекрасную королевну (имя невсты) и хотят передать капитану корабля свои требования.
В бутылке свиток, в котором описаны требования похитителей.
Я, капитан Флинт, требую выкуп за прекрасную королевну: Сундук пиастров! Бутылку лучшего рома из запасов капитана! И Йо-хо-хо!
Ведущие:
- Давайте поможем капитану вернуть его прекрасную королевну.
Друзья жениха выносят сундук с пиастрами. Это могут быть нарезанные именные купюры с фото жениха и невесты, которые меняются на мелочь у гостей, т.е. пиастры; именные купюры – хорошая память для гостей о празднике. Или выносят пустой сундук и просят гостей помочь его наполнить пиастрами, драгоценностями. Можно подговорить некоторых гостей, раздать бижутерию и шуточно «пожертвовать украшениями с бриллиантами», чтобы не было простого сбора денег.
Ведущие:
- Вот сундук с пиастрами, вот лучший ром из запасов капитана. А что такое Йо-хо-хо?
Выходят похитители невесты – капитан Флинт и лихой Сью - их представляет ведущий, берут сундук, ром, пробуют ром и одобряют. И требуют танец пиратов Йо-хо-хо под мелодию маленьких утят. Танцуя, все скандируют Йо-хо-хо.
Похитители невесты:
- Это же знаменитый пират (имя жениха). Наконец-то мы тебя узнали! Возвращаем тебе твою королевну и выкуп! Прости нас, мы больше не будем так хулиганить!

Ведущие:
- Давайте продолжим наш праздник и вновь двинемся к острову «Семейное счастье» на нашем славном пиратском судне под названием «Любовь». Какие уже острова и континенты мы проплыли?
Гости должны вспомнить: порт азарта, остров мудрости, остров удачи, страна веселья, графства силы, ловкости и выносливости, остров надежды. Самому внимательному – приз.
- Названия островов и стран, что мы проплыли - вот качества пирата – благородного покорителя морей и охотника за морскими приключениями. Но что еще нужно настоящему пирату?
- Любовь! Так пусть же пираты всех континентов найдут своих верных морячек, а те, кого посетило это чувство, пусть оно крепнет. А теперь давайте выясним, кто отпразднует следующим свой союз?

Бросание букета невесты и подвязки. Происходит традиционно. Кто поймал, тот скоро женится и выйдет замуж. Сцена снятия подвязки разыгрывается в духе придворной жизни: реверансы, целование рук, смущенная невеста прячется за веер или платок и т.д. Как пример, можно посмотреть фильм «Три мушкетера». Бросается подвязка. Кто поймал, тот в скором времени женится.

Ведущий:
- Мой компас указывает, что мы уже близко к острову «Семейное счастье». Но легенда гласит, что этот остров обладает магическим свойством – скрываться в туманной дали. И только по-настоящему любящие сердца смогут увидеть этот остров и завладеть пиратским кладом, которое пророчит его обладателям вечное семейное счастье. Я обращаюсь к нашему капитану (имя жениха) готов ли ты перед лицом друзей и близких, перед лицом всего света торжественно поклясться в своей любви? А ты, прекрасная королевна, готова ли ответить на клятвы своего супруга?
Красивая музыка.
Жених и невеста встают лицом к друг другу, берут друг друга за руки и произносят клятвы любви и верности.
Капитан-жених:
- Я обещаю любить и беречь тебя, и я буду делать всё, чтобы быть достойным твоей любви. Я всегда буду честным с тобой, терпеливым и щедрым. Но прежде всего, я обещаю быть верным и преданным тебе до последнего своего вздоха. Я люблю тебя.
Королевна-невеста:
- Я обещаю любить и беречь тебя, и я буду делать всё, чтобы быть достойной твоей любви. Я всегда буду честной с тобой, заботливой, терпеливой и всепрощающей. Я обещаю хранить наш очаг и ждать тебя. Я обещаю быть тебе верной супругой и надежным другом до последнего своего биения сердца. Я люблю тебя.

Входит в зал вождь племени Амура с острова «Семейное счастье», в руках он торжественно несет шкатулку, которую молча, с поклоном, вручает молодоженам. Молча уходит.
Молодожены открывают шкатулку и достают древний свиток, который зачитывают гостям:
- Только сердца, наполненные настоящей любовью, способны отыскать и увидеть в просторах Мирового океана остров «Семейное счастье». Племя Амура вручает этот древний свиток, а вместе с ним и открывает священное пророчество. Лишь два сердца, соединенные одним желанием – сделать друг друга счастливыми – обретут семейное счастье. Но этого мало. Огонь родных сердец должен окружать и поддерживать влюбленных. Тогда пророчество сбудется. Счастье в ваших руках.
Молодожены, обращаясь к гостям:
- Счастье в наших руках, потому что наши родные и близкие с нами. Мы добрались до острова «Семейное счастье» только благодаря вашей поддержке. Вы – наша самая надежная команда. Спасибо вам за вашу любовь, понимание. С такой командой нашему семейному кораблю не страшно даже самое далекое и трудное плавание. Теперь мы готовы плыть хоть навстречу айсбергам! В честь вас сейчас будет запущен настоящий пиратский фейерверк!

Прощальный фейерверк завершает торжество. 

При копировании материалов сайта АКТИВНАЯ ссылка обязательна: www.Art-Bufet.ru - авторские сценарии.


Еще интересные идеи для сценария пиратской свадьбы и полезные ссылки вы найдете на нашем форуме:
http://art-bufet.ru/forum/3/153--.html
http://art-bufet.ru/forum/3/28------.html#306
Поняла ошибку, слишком большой текст был.

----------


## Lara14

Конечно, некоторые конкурсы я бы не стала проводить, н-р про волосатые ноги. :Grin:

----------


## himmelinka

по поводу свадьбы в гангстерском стиле, тоже основа была подсмотрена в арт-буфете...на свадьбе дети заработали деньги при продаже газет и чистке ботинок...свидетель на радостях, что ему и жениху почистили обувь, очень пыльную после свадебного катания, дал чистильщику 1000 рублей, все счастливы в итоге...только деток надо подбирать подходящих, веселых и понимающих, чего они могут делать.

----------


## Торжество

Надоели и приелись и "Стиляги", и в "морском стиле", и Гангстерские!  у меня сценарий "Дворцовый переполох или свадьба Золушки", а ещё "Кавказская пленница и другие приключения!", пока поделиться не могу к сожалению, это моё личное! Вот наработаюсь, тогда посмотрим!
А давайте ещё темки для свадеб придумаем. А вообще, иногда молодожёны такое просят провести, выкручиваемся!!!

----------


## Наташкин

> это моё личное! Вот наработаюсь, тогда посмотрим!


не жалейте, делитесь, здесь многие мальчики и девочки выставляют свое личное, для это и существует форум.




> иногда молодожёны такое просят провести, выкручиваемся!!!


интересно что напишите, вот может из этого и родиться новая темка :Meeting:

----------


## himmelinka

> Надоели и приелись и "Стиляги", и в "морском стиле", и Гангстерские!  у меня сценарий "Дворцовый переполох или свадьба Золушки", а ещё "Кавказская пленница и другие приключения!", пока поделиться не могу к сожалению, это моё личное! Вот наработаюсь, тогда посмотрим!
> А давайте ещё темки для свадеб придумаем. А вообще, иногда молодожёны такое просят провести, выкручиваемся!!!


Те же самые распространенные темы на свадьбах у всех получаются по-разному, зависит и от молодых, и от гостей, потому мне они пока не надоели и не приелись.

Можно взять любую тему, акцентировать внимание на деталях некоторых, а дальше все равно все зависит от молодых..можно в духе эпохи..если бы это было на природе, то можно хиппи, русскую традиционную, если в деревне или селе, можно рыцарскую, тоже очень симпатичная темка, можно киношную, только без вручения оскара, слишком американизировано, по-моему.
Тематика зависит и от стран, в которых герои торжества бывали или хотели бы побывать, итальянская у нас была, все было очень европейски, кроме церкви, правда, хотела бы подумать об испанской, или кубинской, или просто латинской теме, с танцами, флешмобом для гостей, сальсой для молодоженов...

----------


## Ватрушка

Ура! Провела свою "Ромашковую свадьбу"! Из того, что относится к теме ромашек, делала: встречали Арками счастья, украшенными ромашками; маленькая ромашковая кричалка; конкурс "цветы" (по типу "Угадай мелодию")... А в остальном - всё, как на обычной свадьбе, только вставляла разные речи про ромашку, ее значение и в свои обычные конкурсы ее немножко добавляла... 
Да, и конечно - музыкальное сопровождение - песенки о ромашках не раз звучали на свадьбе.

----------


## digi-digi

А давайте ещё темки для свадеб придумаем. А вообще, иногда молодожёны такое просят провести, выкручиваемся!!![/QUOTE] Торжество.

у меня молодые вчера придумали!))))))))))
свадьба в стиле форсаж! не могу проникнуться и понять, что вообще они хотят! они и сами не знают))))))) слово нравится! и ни у кого такого не было........
жених связан с автомобильным бизнесом- имеет свои автобусы.....невеста водит машину........оба любят гонять! НО! не могу.......не рожается))))) так скажем! опять же какой дресс код должен быть?
не близка мне эта тема.......или я просто не понимаю о чем речь!
у кого какие ассоциации????????????
задайте направление!

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

_Форсаж - работа с перегрузкой, ускорение темпа или увеличение мощности, ограниченное во времени, т.к. длительный форсаж приводит к быстрому износу._





> жених связан с автомобильным бизнесом- имеет свои автобусы.....невеста водит машину.


Невесту украсть построив машину.




> какой дресс код должен быть?


Самая обычная одежда, а вот к подарку что-нить из автомобильной атрибутики.

Учитывая скорость и работу на износ, устраивать соревнование, во всем, в танцах, эстафетах, гадании. Кто быстрее, вот и все.

----------


## digi-digi

> _Форсаж - работа с перегрузкой, ускорение темпа или увеличение мощности, ограниченное во времени, т.к. длительный форсаж приводит к быстрому износу._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Невесту украсть построив машину.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


спасибо за идеи! не совсем поняла- про кражу невесты.........можно подробнее!
и еще.....они имели в виду не прямую трактовку этого слова)))))) боюсь они даже о ней и не знают)))) а фильм.......

----------


## djpaolo

Очередная свадьба с рыцарями. 
Очередная свадьба в рыцарском стиле. Рыцари снимались в фильме (выложу позхже), были в эскорте, дрались за платок невесты и посвящали женица в рыцари.[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2432032m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2482211m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2489379m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2474019m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

> боюсь они даже о ней и не знают)))) а фильм....


 Насколько помню фильм, там был полицейский, замаскированный под бандита. Бандит, который под конец фильма показывает себя с хорошей стороны... и была скорость... и было соревнование. Практически все то же. Да,  машины там крали))

----------


## djpaolo

http://youtu.be/vStFKWsO4Qw

----------


## katyakotkot

> А давайте ещё темки для свадеб придумаем. А вообще, иногда молодожёны такое просят провести, выкручиваемся!!!


 Торжество.

у меня молодые вчера придумали!))))))))))
свадьба в стиле форсаж! не могу проникнуться и понять, что вообще они хотят! они и сами не знают))))))) слово нравится! и ни у кого такого не было........
жених связан с автомобильным бизнесом- имеет свои автобусы.....невеста водит машину........оба любят гонять! НО! не могу.......не рожается))))) так скажем! опять же какой дресс код должен быть?
не близка мне эта тема.......или я просто не понимаю о чем речь!
у кого какие ассоциации????????????
задайте направление![/QUOTE]

Со словом форсаж у меня ассоциируется такие слова: автосервис, скорость, тормоз, газ, впрыск газа.
Кстати, я смотрела все фильмы из серии "Фосаж".
Может быть вам что-то сделать на подобии - почелуи в каске (как же без нее, при большой скорости)
В одной из частей "Форсажа", герой произносил молитву автогоншика (Примерно звучало так - вездесущий бог автомашин, благодарю тебя за автовпрыск и бла-бла-бла), может тебе сделать признание в любви от автомобилиста

----------


## djpaolo

Тут явно без видеомонтажа и лавстори в стиле форсаж не обойтись. На выкупе можно сделать задание для жениха на пустыре с авто, бостать на прокат минимашинки-квардоциклы, но чтоб выдерживали взрослого. На регисрацию ехать в сопровождении мотоциклистов, типа байкеры - с флагами. А вот из гостей можно устроить экстримальную сборку машины. Все изображают колеса, мотор, сиденье. Причем гости подбираются по внешним зхарактеристикам - кто - мягкое кресло, кто - мотор (ну очень горячий парень), любитель выпить и смешивать - карбюратор и так далее. Я постоянно делаю квартирный вопрос, наподобие этого делайте и вы, зайдите - tamada-paolo.narod.ru

----------


## digi-digi

> Тут явно без видеомонтажа и лавстори в стиле форсаж не обойтись. На выкупе можно сделать задание для жениха на пустыре с авто, бостать на прокат минимашинки-квардоциклы, но чтоб выдерживали взрослого. На регисрацию ехать в сопровождении мотоциклистов, типа байкеры - с флагами. А вот из гостей можно устроить экстримальную сборку машины. Все изображают колеса, мотор, сиденье. Причем гости подбираются по внешним зхарактеристикам - кто - мягкое кресло, кто - мотор (ну очень горячий парень), любитель выпить и смешивать - карбюратор и так далее. Я постоянно делаю квартирный вопрос, наподобие этого делайте и вы, зайдите - tamada-paolo.narod.ru


согласна! чтобы создать атмосферу "форсажа" нужен проэктор и качественно снятая ловстори в стиле форсаж, ну и оформление надо заказывать!

----------


## Estell13

Здравствуйте, а кто-нибудь проводил свадьбу в греческом стиле???

----------


## Марьяна_C

> Здравствуйте, а кто-нибудь проводил свадьбу в греческом стиле???


в греческом имеется в виду боги и тд?

----------


## Estell

Да, я обрядовые моменты вроде сделала:
встреча у нас не караваем, а гроздью винограда и вином (выбирают себе семейную жизнь), потом молодые одаривают родителей золотыми монетами (в знак того, что будут говорить им только "золотые слова") на детей сборы - будут цыплята (в Греции на выкупе жених приносил в дом невесты цыпленка - символ плодовитости), на туфельке невесты напишем имена незамужних девушек - потом чье имя не стерлось, та и замуж выйдет первая, очаг семейный боги вынесут, потом вспомнила старый-престарый конкурс с богом Гименеем "Желаю счастья и любви и мы того же мнения", чуть переделала - вроде неплохо.  Родителям значки дам с именами богов. Будет "денежный" танец, это тоже из традиций Греции. Хочется какой-то интересный застольный конкурс на первое застолье, но кроме банальной викторины о Греции ничего не нашла((( Обычно провожу конкурс "Прожить этот год ни дня без...." , но уже поднадоел он мне. А вот с конкурсами для пар, не очень получается. Приходит на ум только дефиле Богинь для девочек, а для мальчиков как-то грустно(

----------


## elen-ka20

а можно вместо каравая выпечь рог изобилия-как раз под греческую



здорово будут смотреться( если вы планирует какой либо декор ) "живые" статуи

 семейный очаг не в виде свечи, а факел.
Обязательно мастер класс по танцу  сиртаки

----------


## Лариса15

Тематические свадьбы.... 
Мы сейчас стали предлагать русскую фольклорную свадьбу))) Да-да!
С участием фольклорного ансамбля, по обычаям старинным, в русском антураже и невеста не в белом европейском платье, а в настоящем русском красном сарафане! И пирог с кашей перед молодыми надо разломить, и "воз" невестин похвалить...
Если готовить все по правилам - ничуть не менее интересно, чем гангстерская или пиратская)))

----------


## elen-ka20

Да любая тема-это мегоинтересно...А тем более когда с традициями, да в национальных костюмах -это ж такая удача для ведущего и такая красота для молодых и гостей...У нас тоже пусть не часто ,но бывает просят провести "украинское весiлля" с традиции  и именно стилизованную, а не тамтическую...
вот одна из таких свадеб.. я столько традиций накопала интересных во время подготовки,что некоторые  практикую даже на традиционных свадьбах

----------


## Курица

Переношу имеющуюся темку из раздела "Свадьбы" :Aga:

----------


## kroschka20

Для тематической свадьбы в стиле "Дискотека 90-х" советую посмотреть весь этот концерт. Весь концерт сопровождается роликами-воспоминаньями о тех временах. Думаю пригодится при подготовке и при мозговом штурме!

----------


## МарЫчка

> Цитата Сообщение от digi-digi Посмотреть сообщение
> А давайте ещё темки для свадеб придумаем. А вообще, иногда молодожёны такое просят провести, выкручиваемся!!!


Добрый день! В октябре проводила замечательную свадьбу под названием "Любовь в осенней акварели" Жених с невестой познакомились случайно в лесу. Он-охотник, она по грибы очень любит с подружками ходить. И пожениться они соответственно решили осенью, вот так и родилась тема свадьбы. Встречали мы молодоженов с осенними листьями. На зоне Welcome были мимы в образе "художника и лесной нимфы", дерево пожеланий, дерево для пальчиков, рамки для фотографирования в форме листьев. Стенд рассадки гостей и карточки были в той же тематике. Делали для жениха и невесты особенный романтический момент - Церемонию листьев. Она плела любимому венок, а он собирал для нее лесной букет. Было очень романтично. Тема для свадебного торжества просто великолепная.

----------


## Снежная Анна

Добрый вечер! Всех  праздниками! мои молодые хотят свадьбу в стиле love is(жвачки).может у кого-то был такой опыт?

----------


## Вожатенок

> Добрый вечер! Всех праздниками! мои молодые хотят свадьбу в стиле love is(жвачки).может у кого-то был такой опыт?


Опыта не было, но много видела фотографий на эту тему. http://bridesmaid.svadba66.ru/blog/177/ как эти)) Если говорить о программе, то я бы просто покрутила само название Любовь это.. Любовь это дети (гадание на детей). Любовь это одобрение родителей. Любовь это понимать друг друга (какой-н тест для пар). Любовь это находить нестандартные решения. Те можно любую программу привязать к данному выражению, но вот всякие детали делать с символикой. По ссылочке очень много идей))

----------


## Снежная Анна

> Опыта не было, но много видела фотографий на эту тему. http://bridesmaid.svadba66.ru/blog/177/ как эти)) Если говорить о программе, то я бы просто покрутила само название Любовь это.. Любовь это дети (гадание на детей). Любовь это одобрение родителей. Любовь это понимать друг друга (какой-н тест для пар). Любовь это находить нестандартные решения. Те можно любую программу привязать к данному выражению, но вот всякие детали делать с символикой. По ссылочке очень много идей))


  спасибо большое! Воспользуюсь вашим советом)

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Полностью согласна с Дашей!А еще включить конкурсы, где используются сами жвачки(например,надуть пузырь),вкладыши(самое простое-пантомимой объяснять,что там написано).Ну,и я бы включила блок в стиле 90-х! Начать с воспоминаний о 90-х(телепередачи,жвачки,конфеты,реклама,сериалы),а закончить перетанцовкой мужчины против женщин или иностранная против русской музыки 90-х годов!

----------


## Вожатенок

> А еще включить конкурсы, где используются сами жвачки(например,надуть пузырь),вкладыши(самое простое-пантомимой объяснять,что там написано).Ну,и я бы включила блок в стиле 90-х! Начать с воспоминаний о 90-х(телепередачи,жвачки,конфеты,реклама,сериалы),а закончить перетанцовкой мужчины против женщин или иностранная против русской музыки 90-х годов!


Точно! я уже загорелась такой свадьбой)) кому-нибудь ее предложу обязательно))

----------


## Галинка81

Очень милая идея для свадьбы. А если раздать гостям жвачки в синих и красных обертках, то ими можно голосовать на мальчика/девочку.

----------


## Вожатенок

Кстати, на свадьбе "Диско 80-90-х" мы с помощью фантиков от Лав из распределяли обязанности молодоженов. Я специально сама сделала коробку, "жвачку" - спичечные коробки, обернутые бумагой и фантики в фотошопе сделала. Вот даже фото есть

----------

ируля33 (26.03.2016)

----------


## Снежная Анна

> Кстати, на свадьбе "Диско 80-90-х" мы с помощью фантиков от Лав из распределяли обязанности молодоженов. Я специально сама сделала коробку, "жвачку" - спичечные коробки, обернутые бумагой и фантики в фотошопе сделала. Вот даже фото есть



 Всем огромное спасибо за отзывчивость!!!!   всем обязательно расскажу, как все получилось!!!

----------


## Estell

девочки, а есть идеи создания музыкальной свадьбы? Все связать с нотками? ЕЩе у меня заказ на лето - шоколадная свадьба...встречаемся с невестой на этой неделе...еще не знаю - стоит полностью ли обыгрывать тему сладостей. Как думаете?

----------


## Olgaj

Что имеется ввиду - музыкальная свадьба? вся свадьба на волне музыки? В таком случае должны быть люди, связанные с музыкой по жизни, играющие на скрипке, саксофоне и т.д.. Может лучше подумать о свадьбе в стиле радио? "Радио Свадьба ЭФМ.."

----------


## Estell

Ольга, нет, имеется в виду, свадьба основанная на нотах. Каждая нотка - это отдельный блок. Например - нота "до" - это дом. И т.д. у меня молодожены профессиональные музыканты, захотели такую вот тематику. По оформлению очень много есть идей. А по сценарию - не очень(

----------


## Estell

Выкладываю встречу молодых для греческой свадьбы. Я ее писала для ноябрьской свадьбы. Может кому-нибудь пригодится. Могу позже фото выложить - если нужно) и музыку.

Встреча молодых
(1. Начало)
Ведущая: Уважаемые гости, я хочу, чтобы вы сейчас буквально на несколько секунд затаили дыхание. Чтобы было слышно не только биение наших сердец, но и тех двух влюбленных, которые сейчас появятся перед нами. Их любовь благословили сами боги на вершине Олимпа, и наша сегодняшняя свадьба называется «Греческая сказка».  Встречайте самых романтичных, самых счастливых молодоженов этого года Елизавету и Максима.
(2.Выход молодых)
Ведущая: Прекрасные новобрачные! 
По велению богов Олимпа вы оказались на священной земле Эллады, где будет благословлен ваш союз. Жрицы храма любви приветствуют вас!
(крики поздравляем гостей)

(3. Клятва)
Для скрепления семейных уз мы просим вас пройти священный ритуал. 
Посмотрите друг на друга и произнесите клятву:
Я нашел свою половину!
Я нашла свою половину!
Теперь мы едины!

Ведущая: И  в доказательство вашей любви – выложите из лепестков роз сердце, которое бьется одно на двоих.
(выкладываю сердце)
Ведущая: О, озаренные любовью! Встаньте в середину сердца и скрепите свое соединение поцелуем!
(4. Поцелуй)
Ведущая: Обряд выполнен, ваш союз благословлён. А теперь смело шагайте в счастливую семейную жизнь!
(5. Дорожка до родителей)
Ведущая: О, влюбленные! Родители встречают вас божественными напутствиями. Слушайте и внимайте.
(Слово родителям)
Ведущая: Хлеб всему голова и в Греции и в России, разломите его, и мы узнаем, кто станет хозяином в вашем доме. Уважаемые гости, поддержите молодых аплодисментами.  

Ведущая: А сейчас примите солнечный символ плодородия, изобилия и богатства. Вкусите божественное угощение, и ваш союз станет счастливым и крепким! 
(6. Виноград)
И специально для вас у нас приготовлен напиток волшебный.
Испив с прекраснейших бокалов – тот эликсир любви святой,
Желаем вам – прекрасной паре, дожить до свадьбы – ЗОЛОТОЙ!

Ведущая: Боги довольны вашим союзом  и преподносят свои дары. Проявите мудрость и выберите один дар на двоих!
Молодые одновременно запускают руки в мешок на ощупь, выбирают один предмет и пытаются объяснить его значение  (спички — символ домашнего очага, ложка — символ достатка и богатства, сердце — символ вечной любви, клубок — символ единого пути по жизни). 


В вашу честь столы ломятся от яств. Пусть состоится сегодня пир любви, а слава о нем разлетится по всей Элладе! Приглашаем вас, о, прекрасная пара, возглавить праздничное торжество!

----------


## Olgaj

Я с таким ещё не сталкивалась.. Нужно думать...(но как по мне то, если делать все блоки начиная с ноты "до" и заканчивая последней или предпоследней - не затянуто ли это? Я вот например поздравлялки делаю как для молодых так и для всех остальных... давайте подумаем какие нас молодые, усложним задачу- с помощью нот и пошли нота "до" - дорогие , "ми" - милые и т.к далее...

----------


## Вожатенок

> девочки, а есть идеи создания музыкальной свадьбы? Все связать с нотками?


Не знаю, как обратиться по имени, но идея музыкальной свадьбы есть и у меня. Вот что писала одной паре: Мелодия нашей любви основана на том, что во время вечера мы будем создавать по нотам вашу жизнь, любовь. За различные испытания гости будут получать ноты и крепить их на нотный стан. В оформлении хотелось бы задействовать различные ассоциации с музыкой: скрипичные ключи, ноты бумажные, миниатюры муз инструментов. http://www.discoverwedding.ru/muzikalnaya-svadba-9083/ вот тут мне очень нравится оформление. В этом году обязательно ее реализую.

----------


## Вожатенок

> но как по мне то, если делать все блоки начиная с ноты "до" и заканчивая последней или предпоследней - не затянуто ли это?


Я лично считаю, что не затянуто. Гадание на м и д - это нота "ре". Можно собирать в чехлы от инструментов. Либо в те же шляпы.

----------


## Olgaj

Я лично считаю, что не затянуто. Гадание на м и д - это нота "ре". Можно собирать в чехлы от инструментов. Либо в те же шляпы.



Супер, вот что значит профи!!!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Estell

По блокам - это не затянуто! Что касается оформления - все будет)) молодые занялись этим серьезно! Про гадание - я и так хочу в чехлы от инструментов собирать) но вот только нота "ре" - она вторая, правильно. В начале свадьбы гадание на детей - как то странно((( я уже давно над этим думаю

----------


## Вожатенок

> По блокам - это не затянуто! Что касается оформления - все будет)) молодые занялись этим серьезно! Про гадание - я и так хочу в чехлы от инструментов собирать) но вот только нота "ре" - она вторая, правильно. В начале свадьбы гадание на детей - как то странно((( я уже давно над этим думаю


Так вы не идите прям по нотам! Создавайте свою мелодию)) И крепите их на нотный стан. Если они музыканты, то потом смогут наиграть. Можете с ними договориться КАК лучше построить 7 нот, чтобы получилось красиво.

----------


## Estell

Ну с сюжетной линией вроде понятно, просто с наполнением проблемы( Я у этой компании 3 раз свадьбу веду. Все мои и застолки и подвижные конкурсы они уже видели. Поэтому сижу сейчас заново пишу все конкурсы. У меня начался год с 3-х таких свадеб( 
Хочется в конкурсах тоже тематику обыграть. Особенно в застольных конкурсах - на ум приходят песенные перепевки, расхвалить молодых на каждую нотку (то, что выше писали). Распределение обязанностей можно шутливо провести с помощью дудки. Может у кого-нибудь есть еще идеи?
 По поводу нотки "ре" - может быть - это реальные будни??? И как раз распределение провести? А на деток нотка "ля" - ляля?

----------


## Вожатенок

Я думаю, что ту и анимашку можно провести "Оркестр". Взять 5 движений характерных. И, кстати, реальные будни отличное будет название. Барабаны - разбивать все проблемы. Кастаньеты - выполнять просьбы по первому требованию. Скрипка - пилить, играть на нервах (это можно в шутку). Гитара - каждый день задевать все струны души и пр. Тут хорошо еще пойдет на застолки "Угадай мелодию", разные переделки (у Ники Плюс и у Лены Уралочки есть "Гангам стайл" и "Давай, до свидания".) Скрипичный ключ можно обыграть как открывание муз. шкатулки (вариация волшебной шляпы, гаданий и пр).

----------


## elen-ka20

Даша,идеи простоВАУ!!!!! :Ok: 

нУ И Я ДОБАВЛЮ..СОЛЬ-СОЛЕвая церемония,
-Книгу для пожеланий - в стиле нотной тетради
-Банкетки ,чтоб поддержать стиль ,поставить  ..к примпру обычные свечи обернуть нотной бумагой.
-финал- СИмфония любви-романтическая "точка"  
 -Семь-я -семья.Можно ог=быграть с количесвто нот в октаве.
-Аккаорд-гармоничное  созвучие нескольких звуков.В контексте семьи-папа,мама,дети..Вот вам семейный аккрод.Можно связать с семейным очагом...
-Скрипичный ключ-ключ семейного счастья.И его вручить в самом начале,так как любая нотная записиь начинется с него.
-минор мадор-музыкальный лад.Можно оьбязанности распредилять,вместо  шариков,усиков и т.д.

и этот список можно продолжить ещё ого-го сколько идей.Тема роскошная и оооочень богатая на варианты воплощения!!!

вот ещё по теме

Первая гамма семейной жизни.

 Каждый музыкант или певец для того, чтобы достичь совершенства в исполнении музыкального произведения, должен постоянно репетировать, проигрывая гаммы. После этого он может исполнять и сложные произведения. Точно так и в семейной жизни. Для того, чтобы правильно исполнять сложные произведения семейной жизни, вам нужно постоянно помнить о гаммах семейной жизни. Начнем с самой легкой: гамма До мажор.

 Пригласить несколько человек поющих (капелла),с не поющими еще прикольней.
 Ведущий-регент дает по очереди каждую ноту певческой капелле, которая держит ее , пока он допоет слова строчки до конца.
Гамма для невесты.
 ДО-бродетельная жена - венец для мужа своего на долгие года.
 РЕ-внуй поменьше, больше доверяй да уважай ,
 Ми –лый дом добром густ,.а ленивый всегда пуст.
 ФА-милию мужа своего гордо носи,зря на него не голоси.
 СОЛЬ - сыпь в суп только, а не на рану не смей ни сколько.
 ЛЯ-жешь поздно, встанешь рано,будет в доме все убранО.
 СИ-ди дома у печи, пеки мужу калачи.
Гамма для жениха.
 ДО-бро дари,бросай в море,и оно вернется вскоре.
 СИ-лу к жене не применяй, а с любовью поступай .
 ЛЯ-мку жизни с женой тяни, впрягайся и при.
 СОЛЬ и смысл жизни познай,родителей своих и жены уважай.
 ФА-мильное дерево не тряси, лучше детками украсИ.
 МИ-р в доме соблюдай, жену хозяйкой называй.
 РЕ-монт делай сам, сосед совсем не нужен вам.
 ДО-рогие жених и невеста будьте счастливы всю жизнь вместе!

 Можно слова всей капелле раздать и петь вместе.

или вот -тоже подойдёт

оздравленья молодым мы начинаем с ноты «До»:
 Будет счастье безграничным – до небес, до звёзд и до..!
 Продолжаем поздравленье мы, конечно, нотой «Ре»:
 Будет век ваш очень долгим – рак не свистнет на горе!
 А теперь мы все затянем нашим хором ноту «Ми»:
 Будьте красивыМИ, любимыМИ, счатсливыМИ, богатыМИ!
 Переходим по порядку к очень важной ноте «Фа»:
 Будет жизнь ваша совместная – беспредельная лафа!
 Что там дальше? Ну конечно это будет нота «Соль»:
 Если любите друг друга – не страшна пудами соль!
 Напрягаем мы свой голос – получаем ноту «Ля»:
 Миллиарды вам доходов, а налогов - ни рубля!
 А закончим мы бравурно самой звонкой нотой «Си»:
 Не забудьте нас на свадьбу золотую пригласить!

А ещё можно сделать перестройку-буквы и для этого сделать большие ноты инаписать буквы.Примерно на такх (размер имею ввиду)

----------


## Вожатенок

Лена! Супер!! Я ооооооооооочень хочу эту тему, тк реально тут огромный простор для творчества!! И я думаю, что она не только для музыкантов! А для тех, кто просто любит музыку.  :Grin:

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Если заговорили об оркестре, хочется предложить цирковой номер, который легко переделать под нашу работу. И музыкальные инструменты можно упростить.  Вот ролик с этим номером.
Почему-то не работает функция вставки видео. Вот ссылка http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFlveDl0UP8

----------


## ведущая Наталья

Наташа, оркестр просто супер!!! Причём колокольчики хочется сохранить... Девочки, Вожатёнок, Элен-ка, ну настоящая фабрика креатива!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Estell

Так мило, что вы нашли фотографию с моей свадьбы)))
 По поводу гаммы - это я уже давно нашла, спасибо еще раз. За идею с оркестром спасибо, я уже сделала, но немного по-другому. Еще раз повторюсь - проблема именно с *застольными конкурсами*. Так как танцевалки сделать не сложно!
Ну и по поводу моей свадьбы - я очень хотела эту тематику, все оформление мы делали лично сами с мужем. Ну раз фото вы выложили, то видели какие элементы мы использовали. В том числе и свечи. Тот же скрипичный ключ и нотку я доделывала в 2 часа ночи накануне свадьбы. Все удалось,к роме банкета, потому что ведущая наплевала на нас и не сделала тематику((( Поэтому я решила сама провести такую свадьбу, чтобы "удовлетворить чувство неудовлетворенности".
Отдельное спасибо, Даше, за идею анимашки! Просто супер)

----------


## Estell

Как только проведу - обязательно выложу сценарий. Он почти готов. Осталось совсем чуть-чуть добить) Спасибо всем за помощь, за идеи, за волшебные "пинки")))

----------


## Наталья Стадник

*Estell*, посмотри в нашей теме блок "ППД". "Знаковые певцы"- застольная часть, может подойдет? http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136631 пост № 10.

----------


## Вожатенок

> Ну и по поводу моей свадьбы - я очень хотела эту тематику, все оформление мы делали лично сами с мужем. Ну раз фото вы выложили, то видели какие элементы мы использовали. В том числе и свечи.


Какие вы красивые!!! Чудо! А поводу ведущей - аналогичная история)) Но я благодарна своей - она дала мне такой пинок, что я стала заниматься именно тематикой. 

Кстати, застолка еще может быть Дирижерская палочка. К кому она попадает, тот может выбрать любого человека и дирижировать его действиями. Например, под музыку передаем дир.палочку. Музыка стоп - палочка в руках человека. Он выбирает себе жертву, вытягивает какую-н карточку. По типу "Ярый фанат Моцарта". Включается нарезка музыкальная и тот под музыку изображает. Может это бредятина??

----------


## elen-ka20

Ну так это вы должны проводить ликбез по теме, а не мы ломать голову как быть)))))))

А если серьёзно фото отличное.А главное вы на неём такие "светлые" и счастливые ..Я её себе в папку бросила-удивил размер пианино и гигантские  ключ и нота.  Где там рояль нашли?  
К сожалению только одна у меня.Но судя по этой одной не сомневаюсь,что свадьба была очень интересная, даже без активного  участия ведущей.

Я бы точно сделала две команды НОТЫ-КЛЮЧИ перестройка-буквы    и всё по музкальной теме.(тем более,что если и делаю перестройку , то всегда за столом)
Опять же игра определение пола -мальчик и девочка-НОТА -КЛЮЧ( она-он) обыграть ..и способов здесь не один точно
Викторину муз.,но там что такое диез,бемоль,бекар,унисон и т.д. Плюс туда же фильмы музыкальные,музыкальные названия- можно вообще здорово сделать..типа перевёртыши...Сложность вопросов завист будет от того,какое отношение имеют гости к музыке(это нужно учитывать)  : проф.музыканты музыканты или одни "любители"
Сделать не оркестр игру, а Инструменты.
Для выкупа невесты-серенаду чтоб исполнили  друзья - саму серенаду , и муз.сопровождение...
"Где я " -игра.Можно её сделать в  музыкальной теме.
Сфрмировать команды и пантомиму- на муз.тему,на музыкальное настроение(мажор -минор).
с видеопроектором можно делать конкурсы по теме конечно же.
в качестве бреда- может как-то обыграть клавиши-мужчины,женщины- белые/чёрные.


p,s,вот для вдохновения   .вам  уже не надо наверное,но кто начинает эту тему-пригодится-пригрдится..Я всегда начинаю со сбора фото ,просмотрю пару раз и идеи появляются...
http://best-hand-made.net/post227015494/

----------


## Estell

> *Estell*, посмотри в нашей теме блок "ППД". "Знаковые певцы"- застольная часть, может подойдет? http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136631 пост № 10.


Спасибо, пошла изучать)



> Какие вы красивые!!! Чудо!


Спасибо огромное, очень приятно)




> Кстати, застолка еще может быть Дирижерская палочка. К кому она попадает, тот может выбрать любого человека и дирижировать его действиями. Например, под музыку передаем дир.палочку. Музыка стоп - палочка в руках человека. Он выбирает себе жертву, вытягивает какую-н карточку. По типу "Ярый фанат Моцарта". Включается нарезка музыкальная и тот под музыку изображает. Может это бредятина??


Нет,не бредятина однозначно) Я тоже уже думала, как обыграть дирижерскую палочку) У меня есть идея, вести свадьбу в образе) Хочу быть свадебным дирижером) Только еще над костюмом думаю)а вот игра с палочкой - шикарная)




> Ну так это вы должны проводить ликбез по теме...
> удивил размер пианино и гигантские  ключ и нота.  Где там рояль нашли?


Ну так я же не сценарием занималась) только небольшими фрагментами) А рояль стоит около музыкального центра "Камертон" у нас в городе) Там целая аллея муз.инструментов)




> Я бы точно сделала две команды НОТЫ-КЛЮЧИ перестройка-буквы и всё по музкальной теме. (тем более,что если и делаю перестройку , то всегда за столом)


Недавно нашла перестраивалку ОРКЕСТР. Можно поиграть) а почему за столом? У меня команды выходят в центр зала,все остальные за столом. Вы так же проводите?



> Опять же игра определение пола -мальчик и девочка-НОТА -КЛЮЧ( она-он) обыграть ..и способов здесь не один точно


Классно) Правда у меня молодые попросили, чтобы Маша и медведь собирали, но нота и ключ - вообще идеально)





> Для выкупа невесты-серенаду чтоб исполнили  друзья - саму серенаду , и муз.сопровождение...
> "Где я " -игра.Можно её сделать в  музыкальной теме.


А что за игра такая "Где я"?- я о такой не слышала




> в качестве бреда- может как-то обыграть клавиши-мужчины,женщины- белые/чёрные.


у балета Тодес есть шикарный танец клавиши) Спасибо вам огромное за ваши идеи!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Estell* Игра" Где я"..Вы её наверняка знаете,но может под другим названием.Держаит  " помощни" таблички,  а участники  ,не видя их ,отвечают   на вопросы ведущей.Можно по тематике  сделать:  "Консерватория",  конрабас , смычёк ну и добавить пару не музыкальных.В общей сложности 3-4- таблички остаточно. Я так делала для медиков-мы рыдали от смеха.После чего я сделала выводы-хорошо в этой игре шутить с учётом специфики профессии виновников торжества. 

По поводу перестройки-букв,я имела ввиду, что делаю его когда гости за столом, а не на танцевальной площадке.
И ещё я в последнее время не стла привязв=ывать к одному слову.Имею ввиду ,что не обязательно чтобы получился "ОРКЕСТР". ДляСССР я взяла 8 букв,из которых у меня почти 20 вопросов были сугубо по СССР.А вот из одного слова "ОРКЕСТР" музыкальных слов думаю много не составить...А так я всю игру "говорю" только о  теме вечера(надеюсь понято что я имею ввиду)

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Девочки, вот по поводу числа семь нашла .....

Собери всех ученых мужей и спроси, почему есть семь пядей во лбу,
 семь отверстий в любой голове, семь у кожи слоев, семь у ада кругов и семь смертных грехов,
 семь Небес и семь верст до Небес, семь на свете чудес,
 и в неделе - семь дней и у лиры - семь струн, и у звука - семь нот, и один лишь ответ на семь бед?
 Почему через семь дней меняются фазы Луны? Через семь лет меняются клетки твои?
 Почему у всех тайн - семь замков, а у радуги есть семь цветов?
 и таинственный Бог почему взялся мир сотворить за семь дней?
 Собери всех ученых мужей. Пусть отмерят семь раз,
 прежде чем отрицать, что в тебе - семь тебя, семь таинственных "Я".
 Это значит, что в теле твоем есть семь тел на семи этажах Бытия.
 Плоть животная: страхи и страсти, - это в самом низу
 А на самом верху - ЖИВОЙ СВЕТ, вечный, знающий Все, СВЕТ, ТВОРЯЩИЙ МИРЫ, - это - ТЫ!

----------


## elen-ka20

Наталочка,спасибо))) Стиль письма интересный, цервконый что-ли....Суть  хороша ..можно из него сделать конфетку,

----------


## Наталья Стадник

И еще нашла украинскую песню- тост по нотам. Я слышала ее один раз от одного из гостей. Исполняли ее акапелльно! Зал подпевал ГЭЙ-ГЭЙ! Это было настолько классно, ярко, незабываемо! После выступления этого, долго искала текст, нашла похожий. Песня исполнялась практически речитативом. Вот текст, который нашла в Интернете.
"Пэрша нота - нота ДО!
 Налываемо по 100!
 Гэй дана-дана, дана, дана, гэй!
 Друга нота - нота РЭ!
 Нас горилка нэ бэрэ!
 Гэй дана-дана, дана, дана, гэй!
 Трэтя нота - нота МИ!
 Налываемо сами!
 Гэй дана-дана, дана, дана, гэй!
 Чэтвэрта нота - нота ФА!
 Нам попалася лафа!
 Гэй дана-дана, дана, дана, гэй!
 Пьята нота - нота СОЛЬ!
 Нэ бэрэ нас алкоголь!
 Гэй дана-дана, дана, дана, гэй!
 Шоста нота - нота ЛЯ!
 Розболилась голова!
 Гэй дана-дана, дана, дана, гэй!
 Сьома нота - нота СИ!
 Выклыкаемо такси!
 Гэй дана-дана, дана, дана, гэй!
 Восьма нота - нота ДО!
 Мы набралысь ВИД и ДО!
 Гэй дана-дана, дана, дана, гэй! 
Нет украинской клавиатуры, прошу прощения за орфографию! :Blush2:

----------


## Вожатенок

Кстати, про дирижера!! Можно вот такую штучку сделать! 

 Ее Лена Уралочка всем показала в свое время! Супер вещь будет же))

----------


## Марьяна_C

> Супер вещь будет же))


клоун супер!!! еще есть с хлопалками, когда ведущий говорит текст, а гости хлопают как только услішат число. к примеру, жил в городе Киеве парень, Сергей, и біл он один ( 1 хлопок) - одинешенький, встретил девушку красавицу, и уже было их двое ( 2 хлопка) и родили они 5 детей ( 5 хлопков) и тд.

----------


## Вожатенок

> еще есть с хлопалками, когда ведущий говорит текст, а гости хлопают как только услішат число. к примеру, жил в городе Киеве парень, Сергей, и біл он один ( 1 хлопок) - одинешенький, встретил девушку красавицу, и уже было их двое ( 2 хлопка) и родили они 5 детей ( 5 хлопков) и тд.


Да-да! Я эту штучку часто делаю)) Отлично всегда проходит. Особенно если в конце сказать дату: А происходило это все 1 числа, 3 месяца, (пауза) 2013 года. Вот тогда все смеются и хлопают еще как)))

----------


## elen-ka20

Клоун-вау ваще!!!!! 

А ни кто не делает шумовой театр? Давно присматриваюсь к этому жанру..Он у меня в проекте уже лет 5 точно, а сделать ни как не решусь......Боюсь народ не въедит  и ни чего не сделает..

С цифрами не люблю как-то 
Делал пару раз "Расскажу я  вам рассказ .." не произвёл на меня впечатления.Может гости попались "не хлоповики"

----------


## Ольга FOX

> А ни кто не делает шумовой театр? Давно присматриваюсь к этому жанру..Он у меня в проекте уже лет 5 точно, а сделать ни как не решусь......Боюсь народ не въедит  и ни чего не сделает..


Лена, шумовой театр или оркестр, хорошая застолка! Бери в работу обязательно, всегда проходит на Ура, главное в начале игры гостей подготовить правильно, а потом они радуются как дети тому, что у них всё получилось!




> С цифрами не люблю как-то 
> Делал пару раз "Расскажу я  вам рассказ .." не произвёл на меня впечатления.Может гости попались "не хлоповики"


А здесь важно рассказывать о виновнике торжества и о людях которые его в этот день окружают, сами себе они ой как аплодируют)))

----------


## Вожатенок

> А здесь важно рассказывать о виновнике торжества и о людях которые его в этот день окружают, сами себе они ой как аплодируют)))


Поддержу Оленьку! Я рассказываю историю знакомства, историю жизни и пр., и добавляю там цифры. Всегда с радостью хлопают. + надо комментировать, особенно первые хлопки. Очень выручает эта вещица!

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо,девочки...Видимо  не припекло меня ещё по -настоящему,чтоб такой жанр опробовать...
Но хочу  в этом сезоне обязательно  проэксперементировать.Может даже 16 марта-там всё будет не стандартное и новое для меня..Может ещё себе малость усложню задачу.

А я вот перебирала свои  записаи и нашла( делала для жениха   - он кларнетист ....делал сюприз несете и начлом был этот стих). Если над ним поработать можно или как тост его сделать,или  даже театр экпромт попробовать перекроить

ДЛЯ НОТНОЙ СВАДЬБЫ.
МУЗЫКАЛЬЬНАЯ ЛЮБОВЬ
в жизни есть счастливые моменты
мы когда в обътьях...и тогда
сгрёб бы все в охапку инструенты
музыку б забросил на года.
признаюсь я каждое мнгновенье
в том,что без тебя мне счастья нет
хоть гобоем  бей по саксофону
нет гобоя? на тебе кларнет
Обожаю твою дивную улыбку
пить вдвоём с волшебных уст вино
хоть води тупой пилой по скрипке-
мне на этом свете все равно!
я с тобой и всё -по барабану
так милы все фуги Баха мне,
что колоратуру вдруг достану
и помчусь счастливый по земле!

----------


## skomorox

> .Я всегда начинаю со сбора фото ,просмотрю пару раз и идеи появляются...
> http://best-hand-made.net/post227015494/


а где ещё есть подобные сайты с идеями на свадьбу? Мне бы по теме КИНО чё-нить посмотреть.

----------


## ягода81

> Мне бы по теме КИНО чё-нить посмотреть.


а вот тут смотрели? http://www.discoverwedding.ru/catego...%D0%B5/cinema/

----------


## elen-ka20

> http://www.discoverwedding.ru/catego...%D0%B5/cinema/


Это лучший сайт из всех сушествующих наших.По кино там по конкретным фильмам.И по тем.что представлены,  море идей

А вообще кино -это сложнее(сайты имею ввиду).Дело в том.что на таких сайтах преимущственно идеи для декора  разных  тематик.А мне больше ни чего и не надо..Для остального есть голова.Но по общей "киношной " или голливудской тематике там не много .

А что надо по кино? Может смогу подсказать?

----------


## skomorox

> а вот тут смотрели? http://www.discoverwedding.ru/catego...%D0%B5/cinema/


спасибо за ссылку.



> А что надо по кино? Может смогу подсказать?


Сама ещё не знаю, всё смутно ещё. Хотелось бы какой-то финал сделать, чтобы все там что-нибудь держали в руках, и сфотографировались такой толпой.

----------


## vladiant

> а где ещё есть подобные сайты с идеями на свадьбу? Мне бы по теме КИНО чё-нить посмотреть.


Идеи оформления
http://www.cakeeventsblog.com/search...rd+movie+night
http://fiftieswedding.com/inspiratio...hemed-wedding/

Как сделать хлопушку..
http://www.wannabecrafty.com/2011/05...-tutorial.html
"Использование" детей на свадьбе...
http://onthegobride.com/2012/04/kids-and-wedding-signs/

----------


## skomorox

*vladiant*, 
Иринка, спасибо за ссылки!

----------


## elen-ka20

*skomorox*, Можно закончить киношную" Аллеей славы", на которой молодожёны откроют свою звезду и оставтя оттиски.

----------


## skomorox

> Можно закончить киношную" Аллеей славы", на которой молодожёны откроют свою звезду и оставтя оттиски.


а остальные гости, что в это время делают?

----------


## elen-ka20

тоже самое ,что и во время любого финального блока.У меня в финале ВСЕГДА задействованы только молодые,ну может  родители (есть такие блоки).А гости-зрители и группа поддержки.Тут  это особенно Важно-это ИХ звезда, а не всего народонаселения...Да и с учётом того,что в финале далеко не все трезвы ,я гостей страраюсь не привлекать.Так что если нужно что-то массовое-то это не подойдёт...
Максимум что можно, так это   выйти  на улицу и закончить запуском фейерверка или ещё чего-нибудь...и вообще всю "аллею" сделать на улице
А можно аллею славы в течении вечера сделать  для гостей , а в финале-только для молодых.
Я не очень люблю конкурсы аля-детский сад(все делаем круг. а в центре круга- молодые и т.д.) Но это мои тараканы, так сказать...У каждого в течении вечера есть своя минута славы.. имхо

----------


## skomorox

> Да и с учётом того,что в финале далеко не все трезвы ,я гостей страраюсь не привлекать.


У нас на праздниках не принято напиваться. Другая страна, другой менталитет. Все гости адекватные даже в финале.




> Я не очень люблю конкурсы аля-детский сад(все делаем круг. а в центре круга- молодые и т.д.)


На мой взгляд - финальная точка должна быть общей, для всех. Вот  и думаю, чтобы это могло быть?
Аллея славы молодожёнов - вручить им именную звезду, отпечатанную в фотошопе? Так не интересно. А как ещё можно сделать?.

----------


## elen-ka20

Ну как это не тсранно прозвучит у нас( а может это мне так везёт) сильно выпиМшие в финале -большаяредкость...Но хоть у меня задействованы только молодые,внимают  и вникают все..Тоько в качестве зрителей...

Вообще-то я думала про гипсовый оттиск..как настоящий..

А если звезду-её тоже  можно красиво сделать-рамочку к примеру и звезду формата А3 к примеру.....А на звезде(это так чтоб все) -пусть гости пожелания напишут...Их можно писать в течении вечера,а потом торжествено в финале вручить..Можно парами подхоить -один говорит коротко -другойпишет

----------


## Estell

Девочки, спасибо вам всем за идеи и поддержку. Эленочка, за ваш музыкальный тост. За украинскую нотную песенку. Кстати, а на какой мотив ее поют?

----------


## Estell

Девочки, моя муз.свадьба уже в эту субботу( У меня молодые решили делать каравай(( Ни как не могу соединить музыку - и каравай. Первое, что пришло в голову - это выражение "Хлеб музыканта", а вот как обыграть - я не знаю( Есть идеи? 
Как красиво представить?

----------


## Вожатенок

> Девочки, а кто нибудь проводил свадьбу в стиле кавказская пленница. У меня невеста хочет такую. Не поминаю как можно объединить молодых и эту тему. Тк жених не кавказец. Только ресторан в кавказском стиле.


А может обозвать эту свадьбу "КавказскИЕ пленникИ"? Те все гости попадают на Кавказ и с ними происходят разные приключения. Вспомнила мотоцикл бы с коляской, в него посадить молодых в какой-то момент катания. А по дороге поставить ту самую троицу с никулиным посередине. На банкете не забыть тост про "птичку", фрагмент из митинга (вначале фильма) можно тоже как-то использовать... Придумать кричалку , которая будет оканчиваться словами БАМБАРБИЯ КЕРГУДУ. 





> а вот как обыграть - я не знаю( Есть идеи? 
> Как красиво представить?


Надя, а зачем привязывать каравай к музыке? Я бы вообще не заморачивалась. Начни о музыке говорить, когда гости все рассядутся. Да и введи их в тему. Либо можешь сказать, что музыкантам всегда очень сложно достается их хлеб. Нужно упорство, выдержка и воля к труду, чтобы получить его. А еще, как говорится в пословице Есть хлеб – будет и песня, пусть в вашей музыкальной семье всегда будет такой пышный, вкусный хлеб, как этот каравай! И чувствую, что мы очень скоро услышим новую симфонию от вашей пары))

----------


## Estell

> Надя, а зачем привязывать каравай к музыке? Я бы вообще не заморачивалась. Начни о музыке говорить, когда гости все рассядутся.


Нет - у меня от начала до конца все сделано) Встреча тоже прописала всю связанную с музыкой) 




> Либо можешь сказать, что музыкантам всегда очень сложно достается их хлеб. Нужно упорство, выдержка и воля к труду, чтобы получить его. А еще, как говорится в пословице Есть хлеб – будет и песня, пусть в вашей музыкальной семье всегда будет такой пышный, вкусный хлеб, как этот каравай! И чувствую, что мы очень скоро услышим новую симфонию от вашей пары))


Вот видишь - как здорово)) Я  наподобие словами написала, по смыслу - одинаково думаем) Спасибо)

----------


## elen-ka20

А я вот не согласна  с вами,девочки,категорически...Я сама музыкант и могу сказать на 100% тяжёлый хлеб,но не тяжелее многих других профессий...Потому как ни кому он на голову не падает.Его нужно заработать ,чем бы ты не занимался...Так можно сказать о любой паре...И вообще я бы не использовала такую концепцию..как -то не романтично и грустно ИМХО..И я бы точно  не хотела ,чтоб моя свадьба начиналась   со слов "тяжёлый хлеб" ..
 А если они не имеют отношение к музыки, так и вообще не к месту такой вариант...

А вообще насколько я знаю хлебом встречает  свекровь невестку,то есть суть в том,что она её принимает в семью.Понимаю,что речь идёт о   тематике ,но это не значит что всё, до единого слова и действия должно быть подченено "музыке" так буквально ...

Начало должно быть лёгким.. романтичным(это пишу я,у которой кредо-минимум грусти, максимум веселья) ) Почему не оставить всё как есть,примерно в таком духе-родители благославляют хлебом- солью,напутсвуют.А ведущая скажет,к примеру так:"Пусть у вас всегда в доме будет достаток.....хлеб-соль....чтобы вы могли полностью посвятить себя музыке души и сердца ,чтоб в вашем доме всегда была полная гармония и  чтобы ваши сердца всегда звучали в унисон..(или:" чтоб ваши сердца всегда пели песню  понятную только вам двоим -вашу песню любви)

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Девочки, всем привет и респект, респект, респект! :Aga: 


*Estell*, я набросала для тебя перестраивалку из слова МЕЛОДИЯ. Может, пригодится? :Meeting: 
Только сразу оговорюсь, что перестраивалки я составляю немного не так, как у нас на форуме принято))) Я люблю, чтобы из ключевого слова не просто слова были составлены, а слова-пожелания. Тогда перестраивалка не смотрится притянутой за уши, а подается как коллективное поздравление - какая команда быстрее и дружнее поздравит, бла-бла-бла..))) Набросала на скорую руку, особо художественные формулировки не подбирала. Но смысл, думаю, ясен, корректировки приветствуются)) Перед ключевым словом делаю паузу, вопросительную интонацию, они догадываются))

Перестраивалка МЕЛОДИЯ
Мы от души поздравляем наших дорогих ......с днем свадьбы и желаем:
1. Чтобы каждый день в семейной жизни звучала красивая, нежная, завораживающая МЕЛОДИЯ
2. Чтобы их окружало все только самое дорогое и сердцу МИЛОЕ
3. Чтобы невесту в браке ждала счастливая женская ДОЛЯ
4. Чтобы супруг всегда гордо говорил: Ты только МОЯ!!!!
5. Чтобы муж вел себя как настоящий джентльмен, и тогда супруга будет элегантной ЛЕДИ
6. Чтобы у супруга для обеспечения семьи была не просто работа, а свой бизнес, или, как еще говорят, свое ДЕЛО
7. Чтобы у молодых появился свой крепкий трехэтажный ДОМ
8. Чтобы в скором будущем молодым нужно было придумывать своему будущему малышу красивое ИМЯ!

А потом все вместе кричим три раза Поздравляем!!
 Что скажешь? :Smile3: 

Если хочешь, из другого музыкального слова сделаю, нравится мне это)))

----------


## Estell

просто шикарно!!!! спасибо огромное! у меня было слово - оркестр такая же перестраивалка) но твоя красивее! Умница!

----------


## Estell

Спасибо за идеи! Я тоже люблю именно веселье, а не грусть!

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Девочки-умелицы, я к вам за консультацией, поможете?)))
Появляется у меня первая возможность провести тематическую свадьбу. Об этом сами попросили молодые. Тема-Бондиана. Заветная мечта жениха - побыть Джеймсом Бондом. Никакую другую тему не хочет. Личной встречи у нас еще не было, в воскресенье состоится. Ситуация в целом меня очень напрягает:
1. Цитирую невесту: у нас вообще все очень оригинально ) 80 человек трех возрастных групп (бабушки-дедушки, родители и дяди-тети, молодежь) из них всех активной части думаю человек 15 максимум наберется. с укаршением зала и подбором блюд под тематику думаю, будет сложно) этакая свадьба, "давайте угодим всем вокруг")
Папа жениха, например, очень требует участия гармониста и живых исполнителей в течение вечера))))))))))))))
2. Добрая часть гостей вообще тему не поддержит и невеста отчетливо это понимает....Она прямо говорит - эти будут против, но жених хочет! К слову, она готова к смене темы)
3. С оформлением зала, как вы поняли, тоже все очень печально. Условие кафе - только их оформитель, который пока ничего кроме шаров предложить не может(((( 

Девочки, я предлагаю им в таком случае сделать один блок на свадьбе в тематике Бонда - например, выкуп какой-нить. Чтобы и волки и овцы)))) 

Что бы вы сделали на моем месте? Посоветуйте, пожалуйста!

----------


## elen-ka20

Не связывайся с тематкой:  вряд ли все будут посвещены в тонкости вашего выбора и будут знать,что это пожелание  молодых.Я так понимаю и сама невеста не горит..Горит один жених.Давно вывела для себя  правило :да...сделать могу всё,кроме того,что выставит меня в не приглядном свете..С другой стороны=кто знает..может всёпройдёт ВАУ!!! Но всё же это авантюра  ещё та..Если людей было бы меньше,это упростило бы задачу, Но 80 человек,из которых на одной волне только 15....баянист....,понятное дело ни о каких креативных моментах речь не идёт,раз говорим о баяне.. Всё это -твёрдое нет .Блок сделать -вот это вполне реально.Взять за основу традиционнную свадьбу и сделать блок Бондианы.И все будут довольны :и по петь под баян можно, и шионскую сагу замутить.

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> Блок сделать -вот это вполне реально.Взять за основу традиционнную свадьбу и сделать блок Бондианы.И все будут довольны :и по петь под баян можно, и шионскую сагу замутить.


Спасибо, Лен! Я еще для вдохновения пересмотрела шпионский отчет Вожатенка Даши... Пока тоже больше склоняюсь к блоку, будем общаться в воскресенье)

----------


## himmelinka

Света, мне тоже кажется блок, так и начать его словами., что у молодого мужа была мечта...и его по максимуму задействовать, и музыку известную в начале блока

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> Света, мне тоже кажется блок, так и начать его словами., что у молодого мужа была мечта...и его по максимуму задействовать, и музыку известную в начале блока


Нюсечка, спасибо!

----------


## Курица

> мне тоже кажется блок, так и начать его словами., что у молодого мужа была мечта...и его по максимуму задействовать, и музыку известную в начале блока


Про мечту можно так развить(ИМХО):
 попросить гостей угадать эту самую его мечту (чёрный ящик), в котором будет лежать либо фотопортрет известного актёра-исполнителя роли Дж.Бонда, либо книга Флеминга...что мне кажется МЕНЕЕ интересным, ведь женх наверняка влюбился именно в киношный образ сэра Джеймса Бонда (англ. James Bond), коммандера ВМФ Великобритании,  известного как «агент 007» ...
Ну, и потом логичен процесс перевоплощения Ж. в Бонда :Grin:

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> Про мечту можно так развить


Танюша!!! Спасибо!!! Значит, ты тоже к блоку склоняешься?) 
Я еще посижу-помозгую, в воскресенье отпишусь, что выберем)

----------


## Галинка81

Света, идею Бондианы вполне можно использовать в краже и выкупе невесты. Невесту похищают какие-нибудь китайские шпионы, жених ведет расследование и выполняет задания. Из свидетеля и помощников можно "собрать" ему супер-машину, из ШДМ пусть скрутит супер-оружие, сопроводить все это музыкой из фильма. Ну а чтобы вернуть невесту обязательно надо какой-то шифр разгадать. Ну и поскольку в фильмах про Бонда в конце обычно что-то взрывается, то закончиться выкуп должен кадром, как молодые бегут к гостям, а у них за спиной фейерверк начинается.
Плюс к этому баннер для фотосессии, игрушечные пистолеты, очки, фототеатр

----------


## Estell

Светик, я поддерживаю идею с выкупом. А еще, мне кажется, что "Звездный час" жениха как правило утром - на выкупе невесты. Раз он так мечтает, то пусть и сделает ему невеста с подружками выкуп тематический! Там то можно развернуться! Я где то даже читала такой сценарий выкупа.

----------


## Estell

Кажется повторилась((( эх, еще можно первый танец молодых сделать стильный, под музыку "Скай Фолл" например. Надеюсь, правильное название сказала.

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Спасибо большое всем за советы!!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Pikusja

Готовлюсь к свадьбе со сказочным блоком. Будет там и Снежная Королева, которая заморозила слова,а их надо будет разморозить-отгадать. То есть снежная Королева которая будет проводить перестраивалку. Изначально была идея составлять слово "ВЕЧНОСТЬ" как в сказке . Но вот недавно выяснилось,что гостей будет ещё меньше,чем предполагалось,не считая молодых всего человек 12-14. Поэтому надо слово какое-то покороче.
Думала по поводу слова "семья", но из него кроме слова СЕМЬ больше ничего не составить. Подскажите,какие слова можно было бы использовать,чтоб не длиннее 5 букв? Может быть БРАК-рак,акр,бар,раб... :Blink:

----------


## Курица

> Может быть БРАК


брак
краб
акр
бак
бар
бра
раб
рак

Вика, а как фамилия молодых? В ней не 5 букв?

----------


## Pikusja

К сожалению,нет -ШАВРИНЫ.
А вот подумала,может быть провести это не как соревнование между командами.а просто как игра.Можно даже на время.Пусть Снежная Королева поставит песочные часы и скажет,что если не успеют и не уложатся во время,то заморозит сердце Жениха и увезёт его с собой.  :Blink:  Или бред?

----------


## Курица

> может быть провести это не как соревнование между командами.а просто как игра.Можно даже на время.Пусть Снежная Королева поставит песочные часы и скажет,что если не успеют и не уложатся во время,то заморозит сердце Жениха и увезёт его с собой


ЭТО самое я и собиралась тебе предложить. А из их фамили-смотри, какие красивые слова получаются 
*ШАВРИНЫ*
вышина
аршин
нарыв
вина
нива
ниша
нрав
шина
ива
шар

----------


## Pikusja

*Курица*,  Вы как заботливая мамочка не оставляете своих подопечных, на все просьбы откликаетесь smile3: СПАСИБО!
Да,наверно сделаю из фамилию и тогда логично будет,что Снежная Королева пыталась заморозить не абы какое-то слово,а целую ФАМИЛИЮ молодой семьи.

----------


## Pikusja

Всё таки наверно буду делать  перестраивалку на слово ВЕЧНОСТЬ. Вот,выкладываю,может быть кто-то проводит сказочную свадьбу и кому-то пригодится. К словам дала пояснения, которые так или иначе имеют отношение к молодым и к сегодняшней свадьбе.
Сначала ведущая в образе Снежной Королевы просит составить слово,которое пытался составить герой из её сказки.
ВЕЧНОСТЬ
1.Когда мы узнали о предстоящей свадьбе,это была для нас хорошая ... ВЕСТЬ
2.Знак зодиака жениха...ОВЕН
3.Часть лица,которую не стоит совать в дела другой семьи...НОС
4.Присутствовать на этой свадьбе для нас большая...ЧЕСТЬ
5.После банкета молодых ожидает брачная...НОЧЬ
6.Пусть ваша любовь длится...ВЕЧНО

----------


## ОльгаВладивосток

Добрый день! Есть ли у Вас идеи по сценке - поздравлению на свадьбе в стиле "Весна"?

----------


## Гулечка

Друзья, по моему тут не видела. Есть ли что нибудь про гавайскую свадьбу? Помогите, плиз)))))))

----------


## ВВаля

А я как то сама неподозревая вырулила на радужную свадьбу. Сначало были разноцветные ворота, потом  салфетки у гостей, потом появилось полотно цветное  -море , накотором танцуют молодые и юбиляры, потом возникли цветные танцы, песочная церемония,  пожелания гостей тоже цветные... Вот и получилось все по теме"Радуга". Часто повторяю  это слово , так же напоминаю синонимы   ...веселье и т.п. вОТ И ВЕСЕЛИМСЯ.

----------


## Olka

Всем привет!
я вся в подготовке к свадьбе с тематическими ретро блоками (20-30 годы).
Программа с учетом пожеланий молодоженов, так что не все логично, зато им нравится. Это клиенты, которым проще уступить )) 
Покритикуйте плиз наполнение сценария

- Кроссворд про молодоженов

- радио-версия (вариант игры "Угадай мелодию" - песни из ретро-фильмов и мюзиклов). Подводка о том, что в те времена изобрели радио и приемник стал ловить все подряд.

- рисование по столикам (каждому столику нужно нарисовать пословицу или поговорку о любви, молодожены угадывают). Этот конкурс требуют молодожены обязательно. как это привязать к ретро ? Кроме как рисовать на листах с виньетками-рамочками ?

- Пантомима. На карточках написаны ситуации, гости показывают . Например "Штангист на помосте". 

- Джазовый оркестр. Гостям раздадим игрушечные инструменты, они должны постараться четко повторить мелодию. (мерилин монро "пу ду пи ду", "белеет мой парус" .. и вот третью я не придумала.. может Гимн России ?).

остальные конкурсы более-менее известны, я за них не переживаю. Кинотанцы из фильмов тех лет. Будет большой мастер-класс по свингу. конкурс со шляпами (когда на каждый счет выполнить движение, снять шляпу, одеть соседу и т.п.).

у меня проблема с застольными конкурсами и речами "в теме".
буду рада любым ответам ) и критике тоже )

----------


## Галиночка -Я

Доброй всем ночи! Сегодня познакомилась с  молодоженами, проводив которых сказала мужу: "Таких у меня ещё точно не было!" Они хотят в своей свадьбе все и побольше!!! Это меня радует! Но есть одно НО... 

Невеста увлекается нумерологией, фен-шуем и т.д. и т.п. Они НЕ НАСТАИВАЮТ на определенной тематике, но хотят чтобы были затронуты в обрядах, свадебных моментах и ЧЕТЫРЕ СТИХИИ, и ЧЕТЫРЕ СТОРОНЫ СВЕТА... 

Заказ интересный, но кроме  анимашки под песню "Все четыре стороны света" пока ни чего не придумалось... Подскажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## ОльгаСтриж

> хотят чтобы были затронуты в обрядах, свадебных моментах и ЧЕТЫРЕ СТИХИИ, и ЧЕТЫРЕ СТОРОНЫ СВЕТА...


В порядке бреда: чтобы не перестараться и не заморочиться сверх меры, я бы объединила эти четыре стихии в одном обряде. 
Например: берём красивый маленький аквариум или кругленькую вазу. 
Заполняем донышко тем же образом, как в песочной церемонии. Это могут сделать и молодожёны, и гости. Только надо брать не песок, а разноцветные камушки покрупнее (это у нас кагбэ символ земли)))
Сверху наливаем воды (говорим об уникальной памяти воды, о её энергетике).
Ну а в воду уже сама собой просится плавающая красивая свеча.... Которую опять же можно зажечь почти как домашний очаг.
Остался только воздух.. Тут уж что больше нравится: либо загадываем желание и задуваем свечу, либо просто говорим, что здесь(в получившейся нашей красоте) есть ещё одна составляющая - невидимая, но очень важная - воздух.... Либо просто украшаем живой зеленой веточкой или цветком.

Вот, собственно, и всё. Недолго и вполне изящно, на мой взгляд... Мне кажется, им должно понравиться)

----------


## olgaring

Где-то у Мани в темах есть момент Встреча 4 стихии

----------


## ОльгаСтриж

> - рисование по столикам (каждому столику нужно нарисовать пословицу или поговорку о любви, молодожены угадывают). Этот конкурс требуют молодожены обязательно. как это привязать к ретро ? Кроме как рисовать на листах с виньетками-рамочками ?


опять-таки в порядке бреда... может, сказать о том, что в те времена, хотя уже и активно шла эмансипация, маменьки следили за своими дочками в оба глаза... а телефоны еще были далеко не в каждом доме.. влюбленным приходилось общаться записками, смысл которых приходилось шифровать.. и вот начинаем эти рисуночки




> - Пантомима. На карточках написаны ситуации, гости показывают . Например "Штангист на помосте".


лучше не пантомима, а Немое кино?) и обязательно там должна быть хоть одна сцена страсти, мне кажется) они в тех фильмах были очень смешные




> - Джазовый оркестр. Гостям раздадим игрушечные инструменты, они должны постараться четко повторить мелодию. (мерилин монро "пу ду пи ду", "белеет мой парус" .. и вот третью я не придумала.. может Гимн России ?).


имхо, вполне подойдёт что-нибудь из этого: Луи Армстронг "Let my people go", Рэй Чарльз "Hit the Road Jack" или Луи Армстронг "Hello, Dolly".

В целом по теме: можно придумать много "манков": например, если на конкурс нужны девушки, значит выводим всех "эмансипе" (с короткими стрижками, в брюках, ну а также тех, кто курит и не стесняется этого!) 
Застолка типа: расшифровать аббревиатуру НЭП (невероятно энергичная пара)

----------


## ОльгаСтриж

и вот ещё что нашла:

данные из научного журнала 1924 года, как люди, жившие в те времена проверяли крепость своих чувств друг к другу.
Проверяемый "объект" помещался в специальную капсулу, а проверяющий обнюхивал свою будущую "половину" и выбирал себе жениха или невесту по запаху. Во время непринуждённой беседы потенциальных молодожёнов раздавался выстрел. Если хотя бы один из соискателей оставался спокойным, значит семейный брак должен быть крепким.
Во время обнимания у пары измерялся пульс и частота дыхания и на основе результата выносился "приговор" о совместимости.
Тест на сочувствие. Девушка смотрела на своего партнёра во время приёма у него анализа крови и судя по её реакции делался вывод о "жалостливости" претендентки на мужское сердце.

По-моему, интересно) взято отсюда: http://rai77.ru/viewtopic.php?t=4165&p=13006

----------


## Olka

Спасибо ) Очень интересные идеи!!

----------


## ОльгаСтриж

ой, Оля, ну уж какие там идеи.. так, болтовня) вот если это ты превратишь в хорошие оформленные конкурсы - тогда это и будут ИДЕИ! твои, замечательные))

а в целом по теме: я бы не советовала одновременно вводить столько новых конкурсов, как ты собираешься.. всё-таки очень рискованно, а? 
я несколько раз пошла на поводу у молодожёнов (вот так же, с "их" конкурсами) и КАЖДЫЙ РАЗ очень пожалела об этом.
теперь на подобные предложения отвечаю просто и вежливо: Дорогие мои, вы на скольких свадьбах бывали? на четырёх? а я ПРОВЕЛА более трёхсот свадеб, и если вы хоть чуть-чуть доверяете моему опыту, поверьте - вот этот конкурс на свадьбе лучше не проводить. понимаете, я вот уже вижу, что это не пройдёт хорошо, это будет скучно для большинства гостей, а они ведь не знают, что просьба была ваша... они скажут - тамада плохая... а мне моя репутация дороже, чем гонорар с одной отдельно взятой свадьбы, вот честно. мне проще отказаться и посоветовать вам другого ведущего...

обычно после такого объяснения они больше меня слушают)
ну тут важно не перегнуть палку, конечно.

----------


## Алексей41

Добрый день! Может быть у кого то был опыт проведения оранжевой свадьбы, буду признателен за идеи.

----------


## Taskultura

Впервые на селе у нас заказали морскую свадьбу, по собранным материалам нэта вот, что получилось (без конкурсов)

Дорогие друзья, сегодня мы собрались для того, чтобы погулять на веселой свадьбе. Свадьба эта будет не простой, а сказочной - морской. Добро пожаловать на борт! Сегодня мы одна команда, которая собралась отправиться в плаванье на  чудесном судне под названием «Любовь» на остров «Семейное счастье». Возглавлять наше плаванье будет молодая капитанская чета (имена молодых). Давайте подготовимся к встрече молодых! 
Дорогие молодожены! Сегодня отправляется в плавание ваш новый семейный экипаж. Долгого, благополучного плавания вашему кораблю! Пусть он резво бежит по бурному океану жизни и преодолевает все бури и шторма!

Радуга(из 7 цветов , проход через сердце в ткани)

Есть одна замечательная морская традиция — разбивать о борт корабля, отправляющегося в плавание, бутылку шампанского. Мы заранее приготовили бутылку, и смельчак-свидетель любезно предложил свою голову, как, «борт корабля», чтобы его надежный друг был счастлив. Но я считаю, что уместней будет предложить свидетелю откупорить бутыль и пусть залп, который прозвучит - символизирует удар о борт. Пусть пена от шампанского напомнит вам морскую пену, а его брызги — соленые брызги моря. 
              Ух. Можно и чокнуться. Смотрите они чокаются. Хотя мы знаем, что это произошло давным - давно. И первые глотки за любовь, а брудершафт слабо? И-и-и. Какой поцелуй, он разминочный.
Троекратное «Ура!» молодым.

       Говорят, что штормы закаляют экипаж. Так пусть же все ветра и волны разбиваются о борт вашего корабля так же легко, как разобьется на счастье сейчас этот сосуд! Отдайтесь вашей любви без остатка. А чтобы плаванье было свободным рубите канаты в прошлое. Нет места девичеству и холостяцкой жизни (разбивают бутылку, сопровождаем эффектом- звук бьющегося стекла). Таким образом мы обновили старую морскую традицию. А нашим молодоженам: Счастливого плавания!
          А я приглашаю всех к застолью свадебному хлебосолью.

Под шквал аплодисментов пригласим молодоженов занять почетные места.
Звучит шум волн и раздается пароходный гудок.
Море зовет нас к бескрайним просторам,
Мы не заставим себя долго ждать,
Молодожены и гости к отправке готовы?
Прошу места за столом занимать!
Что ж, дорогие гости откупорим бутылочки, наполним корабельные кружки. 
Во  время плавания, для своевременного принятия спиртных напитков внутрь, будет раздаваться соответствующий сигнал – гудок парохода.

Механики.
За техническое состояние нашего корабля будут следить механики. Корабль новый, ремонт ему не нужен, а вот баки горючим не мешало бы залить. 
Горючее у нас заправят (……….). Ваша задача заправить все баки на корабле. Когда вы закончите надо отчитаться перед нашими молодоженами (нужно отдать честь и громко сказать (баки залиты, я кончил). 
Чтобы Корабль ваш был всегда в отличном состоянии, чтобы ваши баки всегда были полными, а если возникнут какие ни будь трудности, знайте что у вас есть механики которые всегда придут к вам на помощь. Мы сейчас все стопочки, дружно поднимем И все до дна выпиваем. Чтобы жизнь у наших молодых была без трудностей.


Желательно не пропускать ни одного гудка, делать вид, что ром очень горький и громко кричать пароль «Горько».
Примечание: (гудок парохода заранее записывается ди-джеем и воспроизводится при необходимости)
Поднимем первый тост за молодую капитанскую чету и дадим салют из залпов всех орудий в их честь _________________________________

Первый тост
Дорогие наши молодожены, сегодня ваша жизнь, круто изменилась. Долгое время вы плавали отдельно друг от друга на разных суднах и в разных морях, но теперь все будет по-другому. Сегодня ваш корабль — отправляется в плаванье по бескрайнему морю. 
Одна команда вы отныне,
Скрепили кольца ваш союз!
Кричат вам чайки, и дельфины
Вам на трубе играют блюз!
Так пусть же вас не страшат бесконечные просторы жизни, пусть на пути вашем не встречаются Бермудские треугольники. Да минуют ваше судно сильные штормы и девятый вал. Желаем вам всегда держаться одного и того же фарватера и никогда не садиться на мель. Тихих вам гаваней и гостеприимных пристаней! 
Гости дружно встали, бокалы весело подняли - Поздравляем!
За молодых дорогие гости до дна!

Через несколько мгновений мы вместе отправимся в небольшое, но увлекательное морское путешествие по волнам хорошего настроения, окунемся в море удовольствия. Услышим шквал аплодисментов. 
Командиры нашего корабля наши молодожены (Имена). Аплодисменты им. 

А перед отплытием нам надо обязательно набрать хорошую команду. 
До начала застолья к днищу одного из стульев скотчем прикрепляется боцманский свисток.

Боцман.
Тот кто сейчас у себя под шлюпкой найдет свисток, тот сразу получает звание Боцман. Боцман будет призывать команду к порядку и тишине, и во всем помогать мне! По моему сигналу дотягиваемся до дна шлюпки и ищем свисток.

Друзья прослушайте важное объявление. Все мы находимся в закрытом помещении. Которое объявляется кораблем под названьем «Семейное счастье». Корабль на плаву, он готов отправиться в далекое плаванье – семейная жизнь. Пока еще на полу я не вижу следов от морской болезни, спешу подняться супругов на палубу. И я начну представления экипажа. Итак, Руслан-капитан, посмотрите, какой он нарядный, так и жаждет, чего аплодисментов. А вы о чем подумали? Штурман – Елена прекрасная, штурвал ей в руки. Это штурман прокладывает путь к счастью, дамы замужние не позволят соврать. А Елене достается прекрасный штурвал, представленный нам в виде шеи Руслана. Лена, куда штурвал крутанешь, туда и поплывешь.

Жених: 
Любим мы волну морскую 
И прибоя шумный вал.
Невеста: 
Мы в погоду штормовую 
Крепко держим свой штурвал.


Ведущий:
Минуточку внимания! Продолжаем наше праздничное застолье! Сегодня свадьба у наших молодых, но нельзя забывать о тех, кто вас вырастил и задал правильный курс вашей жизни. Просим подняться ваших пап и мам.
Милые, добрые мамы и папы! Сколько бессонных ночей, первых шажков, первых слов, переживаний и радостей связано с уже повзрослевшими детьми! И вот они стоят перед нами, благодаря вам такие красивые, такие счастливые! И в этом ваша заслуга! Низкий поклон вам!
                                          Молодые кланяются.
Дорогие родители, в этот торжественный день вам вручаются заслуженные награды.
Молодые вручают тестю и свекру заслуженную награ¬ду «Орден адмирала Нахимова» за неоценимый вклад в сфере появления детей, их воспитания, выращивания и обеспечения жизнедеятельности.
Молодые крепят на грудь папам шуточные ордена.
Теперь у вас есть сын (обращается к тестю), У вас есть дочь (обращается к свекру). Прибавилось забот и радости. Теперь вы на рыбалку не один (обращаясь к тестю), А вы балуйте дочку сладостями! (обращаясь к свекру).
А теперь молодые вручают награды самым любимым, самым нежным, самым незаменимым — любимым мамам!
Почетная лента «Интендант первого ранга» вручается самой восхитительной свекрови.
За усердное воспитание, за привитие хороших манер, за то, что с детства был обеспечен самым необходимым: игрушками, книгами, одеждой — и находился до настоящего дня на отличном довольствии! Вручаем ленту:
За то, что сын — отличный капитан! За то, что обеспечен всем, чем надо! Воспитан, весел, молод и удал: Он гордость матери. Теперь — жене награда! Почетная лента «Бегущая по волнам» вручается обаятельной теще! За легкость в характере, за трудолюбие и быстроту в делах, за то, что всему этому вы научили свою дочь! Пусть она своей легкой походкой смело бежит по волнам жизни, как героиня известного романа Александра Грина — Фрези — самая красивая, романтичная девушка, с сильным характером! Вы воспитали прелестную дочь!
Вручаем ленту:
За материнскую заботу и любовь!
За дочь, лицом красивую и статью!
От вас подарок, ясно нам без слов,
Достался замечательному зятю!
Слово родителям
Налив бокал-второй сегодня  он по счёту
Прошу я вас приборы отложить…
Давайте вспомним родителей заботу!
Всё , что довелось им пережить…
Как папы взволнованно держа в руках букет с цветами,
Встречали из роддома вас…
А мамы множество ночей бессонных, склонясь качали вашу колыбель!!!
Все знают.. что детей растить непросто,
И жизнь пройти не поле перейти…
А дети, хоть они и взрослые сегодня,
Но главное у них всё впереди!!!


Так давайте поднимем бокалы
За тех, кто взрастил эту милую пару!
Поклон вам нижайший, спасибо большое,
За то, что не знали 
Ни сна, ни покоя!
Выпиваем до дна за заботу родителей
Для вас дорогие родители звучит эта  песня

----------


## Taskultura

ПРОВЕРКА ЭКИПАЖА
 - Прежде, чем отправляться в плавание, давайте проверим, вся ли команда поднялась на борт нашего фрегата. Итак, свистать всех на верх.

 Кого называю, тот поднимается,
 И в наших аплодисментах купается!!!


- Сигнальте свидетели (свидетели поднимают флажки);
- Сигнальте родители невесты;
- Сигнальте родители жениха;
- Сигнальте бабушки жениха и невесты;
- сигнальте дедушки жениха и невесты;
- Сигнальте крестные жениха и невесты;
- Сигнальте братья и сестры жениха и невесты;
- Сигнальте остальные родственники невесты и т.д.
- Сигнальте все, кто желает счастья молодым;
- Сигнальте те, кто хочет, чтобы у молодых было не меньше трех детей;
- Сигнальте те, кто сегодня напьется;
- Сигнальте те, кто тоже хочет замуж;
- Сигнальте те, кто на диете, но сегодня оставил ее дома;
- Сигнальте те, кто рад, что пришел на нашу свадьбу!
ПРОДАЖА ПОЦЕЛУЯ

Отправление в путешествие и игра «Поднятие якорей». Ведущий говорит, что пора отправляться в путешествие до острова Семейное счастье.

- Паруса подняты, а значит, полный вперед! В чем дело? Почему мы стоим на месте?

Этот вопрос адресуется гостям. Кто-нибудь из них обязательно выскажет предположение о том, что не поднят якорь.
- Действительно, якорь-то мы не подняли. А якорей-то у нас несколько, так что понадобится помощь мужчин. Кто желает поучаствовать в поднятии якорей?

1. Игра «Поднятие якорей». Для игры понадобятся легкие картонные якоря. К каждому якорю привязана нитка примерно полтора метра длиной. Мужчины-участники берут нитку в рот, якорь свисает. По команде ведущего нужно поднимать якорь, не пользуясь руками, а собирая нитку в рот. Кто первым поднимет якорь до подбородка, тот получает приз. После этого ведущий благодарит всех и объявляет:
2. Выложить якорь денежными купюрами

- Ну а теперь точно – полный вперед!


Звучат звуки моря и романтическая музыка.

Дорогие (имя жениха и невесты) Главное на корабле – команда. Отныне вы – один экипаж! Никто, кроме Вас самих, Не бросит Вам спасательный круг. Так выпьем же за то, Чтоб он Вам никогда не понадобился, А запасы трюмов Вашего корабля никогда не оскудели! Счастливого плавания! Настало время ведущему-боцману представить всю свою команду, то есть тех, кто будет помогать ему в течении вечера. При этом свидетель объявляется штурманом, свидетельница – лоцманом, родители жениха – рулевыми, родители невесты – шкиперами, ну а гости юнгами и матросами. После представления гостей, было бы прекрасно поднять бокалы за дружную, слаженную команду!




- Сегодня на палубу нашего судна ступила не просто влюбленная пара, сегодня мы празднуем союз двух влюбленных сердец. А так как мы всё же вышли в море, мы призываем всех гостей сегодня воспользоваться шансом и почувствовать себя настоящими морскими волками, окунуться с головой в приключения и произносить сегодня тосты только в духе настоящих морских волков! Отважный капитан (имя жениха) и его прекрасная королевна (имя невесты)! Пусть в ваши паруса дует только попутный ветер! Первое время вам придется привыкать к морской качке и друг к другу. Помните, что настоящий моряк выдерживает шторм любой силы и никакая качка ему не страшна. Избегайте айсбергов на своем пути, чтобы избежать судьбы «Титаника». Зорко следите за тем, чтобы не наскочить на подводные скалы. Вас могут преследовать разные страшные морские чудовища. Капитан, защищай свою прекрасную королевну от их посягательства. А ты, прекрасная королевна, следи за тем, чтобы твой капитан сам не превратился в одно из таких чудовищ. Отныне вы — один экипаж. Никто, кроме вас самих, не бросит вам спасательный круг. Давайте же выпьем за то, чтоб он вам никогда не понадобился, а запасы трюмов вашего корабля никогда не оскудели. Счастливого плавания по волнам жизни!

Дорогие гости! Так как мы с вами находимся на палубе корабля, то нам необходимо проверить, а хорошо ли подготовлена наша команда к длительному путешествию. Насколько профессиональны матросы? Хватит ли им сил, чтобы помочь капитану, то есть жениху, управлять парусником? Давайте же это проверим.
Свистать всех наверх!
Достать канаты из трюма!
Конкурс «перетягивание каната»
Создается две команды из гостей со стороны жениха и со стороны невесты, которые соревнуются в перетягивании. Конкурс проходит под песню Олега Газманова «Морячка».
Ведущий:
Мо-лод-цы! Лихая команда! С таким экипажем не страшны ни шторм, ни буря!!!
Что же, дорогие моряки и морячки: Праздник наш уже в разгаре! Гости — в свадебном угаре! Ели, пили с вами сколько? А сколько раз кричали «Горько!»? Правильно! Ничтожно мало! Эй, друзья, нам горько стало?
Все гости кричат: «Горько, горько!»

Жизнь надо жить, а не наблюдать,
Жизнь надо жить — не бояться!
Ей целиком себя отдавать,
В ней не пальцы мочить, а купаться!
Суметь в ней успеть запустить корабли
С алыми парусами,
Чтоб было в ней место для Веры, Надежды, Любви,
И у штурвала стояли вы сами, вы сами!
Предлагаю поднять бокалы за новую семью!

Впередсмотрящий.
Свидетели! 
Посмотрите на наших молодоженов: какое сияние счастья от них исходит! А еще что вы сейчас видите смотря на наших молодоженов? (свидетель расхваливает – жениха, свидетельница – невесту по очереди). К тому кто победил. 
У вас верный острый глаз. Под стать впередсмотрящему. Принимаем вас на эту должность. Впередсмотрящий посмотрите вокруг через эту подзорную трубу и опишите кого-нибудь из гостей. Так сказать сделайте словесный портрет. А мы попробуем догадаться, кто это.
Кто себя узнал? Прошу подняться. А впередсмотрящий может располагаться на своем месте.
Сигнальщик
Как вас зовут – величают? Очень приятно. Так держать! Молодожены у нас? Есть. Впередсмотрящий есть? Есть. Вам же я предлагаю быть сигнальщиком. Сейчас вы будете сигналить, сигналы такие: правая рука вверху - поздравляем, левая рука верху – Любим, Руки разведенные в стороны – Ура. Прошу всех помочь нашему сигнальщику. Он показывает движения, а вы расшифровывайте их значение. Готовы? Сигнальщик, за дело!
Пока звучала песня, наш корабль отплыл от причала и держит курс прямо в залив Поздравлений. Я думаю, что вы догадались: это то место, где вы поздравите и подарите молодым часть своих кладов. Говоря морским языком полный вперед!

Мы на заливе поздравлении и нас встречает Ансамбль Подарки – собиралки.



Радист.
Без радиста на корабле не обойтись. Кто помнит. Как называется сигнал помощи на море? Верно, SOS! Кто знает, как на языке азбуки Морзе звучит этот сигнал? S – три коротких, О – три длинных, S – три коротких. Браво! Вы приняты в команду на должность радиста. К нашему кораблю прибило первое послание оно связано с кинематографам – о фильмах. Наш радист сейчас вам будет зачитывать подсказки, следом прозвучит сопровождающая мелодия, а вы должны отгадать о каком фильме идет речь.
Музыка (Музыкальная викторина). Радист достойно расшифровал послание, а теперь дружное горько нашим молодым.

Конкурс лоцманов
"Физическая подготовка". В этом туре мы проверим вас на физическую выносливость. Необходимо отдать швартовый и закинуть якорь. Кто первый тот получает звание Лоцман. 
Проигравший обучается и дальше, до тех пор пока он не получит свое звание на корабле. А помогут вам наши милые дамы. Вы должны с этого места перенести девушек вот до этого место, означает отдать швартовый, всех перенесли. Потом переносите всех обратно – кидаете якорь. Кто первый справится тот получает звание лоцман. А проигравший проходит дальнейшее обучение.

Конкурс коков.

----------


## Taskultura

Нашему   Кораблю необходимы хорошо обученные повара – Коки. Коком сложно очень работать. Его шатает из стороны в сторону, у него все падает разливается. Мы сейчас проверим, кто меньше расплескает воды и донесет ее до места назначения тот и становится коком.(Конкурс бутылочка, зажимаем между ног). 

"Тревога".
Одним из элементов тревоги является способность быстро одеться – раздеться. И сейчас напротив каждого я выставляю по одному табурету. По команде "отбой" вы не спеша, под красивую музыку раздеваетесь. Форма одежды номер раз: трусы, рубашка, противогаз… шутка, а затем по команде "подъем" как можно быстрей одеваетесь. Кто победит, тот успешно идет в свою каюту.

Путешествие идет по островам -  
«Романтики»
«Дружбы»
«Остров сокровищ»
«Радости и веселья» (Гавайи)
«Киссград» и т.д.
Зажжение семейного очага-маяка.
Сегодня славим молодых.
И счастья, от души желаем.
Но с кем узнали жизнь они? 
Чьи они руки в жизни ощущали?
И я приглашаю подойти ко мне
Тех нужных самых и родных,
надежных, добрых и святых,
Кого вы с детства стали звать
Простым и светлым словом - мать!
две женщины... в руке свеча.
она светла и горяча,
как слезы этих матерей,
что пролиты за боль детей.
две матери, готовых вновь
отдать всю душу и любовь
за мир и счастье молодых,
пройти все тяготы за них...
огонь свечи, как символ счастья,
как свет родного очага,
как тихий рай среди ненастья
и как защита от врага.

из рук таких родных и славных
примите, дети, этот свет.
и помните, что он от мамы
сильней защиты в мире нет!
огонь примите и идите,
союз ваш будет нерушим!
и свой очаг навек храните,
чтоб детям передать своим!
Мамы передают свечи, дети зажигают свой очаг. 

Мы с тобою построили лодку,
Мы подняли над ней общий флаг
И чтоб плаванье было спокойным
Мы зажжем наш семейный очаг.


Дорогие гости!
Солнце село. Ночь пришла. Провожать семью пора. А на прощание наши молодые передадут эстафету на¬шей свадебной регаты своим друзьям!
Невеста бросает свадебный букет.

Что спасает корабли во время шторма, когда бушуют огромные волны, и непонятно где небо, где земля? Маяк освещает дорогу кораблям!
Так ваша любовь будет светить и показывать дорогу к счастливой семейной жизни!
Внимание, спустить трап! Проводим молодых

----------


## swetik72

> морскую свадьбу


Очень хороший материал по "Морской свадьбе" у Елен-ки, сама проводила по её материалу,прошло на Ура! Как говорится от А до Я! Всем советую!!!

----------


## Sемицветик

Спасибо, очень интересно :Yes4:

----------


## katrin 86

Привет всем! Девчушечки, родненькие выручайте! 14 сентября намечается "Оранжевая свадьба". Может уже обсуждалось где-то - я честно искала, не нашла. у меня в голову идут следующие ассоциации: мандарины, апельсины, стиляги (почему то..наверное потому что яркий цвет), как можно вообще выстроить сценарий...в голове пустота пока....

----------


## Вожатенок

*katrin 86*, Катя, кинула тебе личное сообщение про оранжевую. Надеюсь это поможет))

----------


## Еленка1976

Провела впервые свадьбу  с греческой тематикой, спасибо всем, чьими идеями воспользовалась. Поделюсь некоторыми моментами, может, кому то пригодятся.
Ясас!
Что означает, здравствуйте!
 Как известно, браки заключаются на небесах. Не станем с этим спорить, и  нашу свадьбу проведем на Олимпе, пантеоне греческих Богов!

 Вы чувствуете, сегодня в атмосфере витает Любовь? Ведь именно с нее началась история общей судьбы двух молодых и красивых людей. А сегодня эта история получила счастливое продолжение – Александр  и Лариса стали семьей.

Новобрачных мы встречаем, дружно крикнем ……поздравляем
 впереди долгий путь совместной семейной жизни. Чем вы будете его мерить - днями, годами, счастливыми событиями? А давайте мерить километрами счастья!
И прямо здесь у порога кафе, где вы решили отметить это радостное событие - вашу свадьбу, мы и отмерим « 0-километр» вашего семейного пути. Нам всем интересно, как же вы будите идти: кто то впереди, или дружно в ногу?
    (встают на баннер)
Ну а мы, конечно, желаем вам идти дорогою ровною и гладкою. 
Ну, что же, милые новобрачные, вот и подошли вы к самым любимым, самым родным людям - вашим родителям! Поклонитесь родителям!
1 раз за то, что вас родили
2 раз за то, что воспитали вас такими хорошими
3 раз поклонитесь так, как хотите, чтобы ваши дети вам кланялись в день их свадьбы.

Древние греки говорили: БЕЗ ЕДЫ И ВИНА ХОЛОДЕЕТ КРОВЬ
 Вино, считалось нектаром Богов, напитком, олицетворяющим энергию, силу, бодрость и молодость.
Согласно древнему секретному ритуалу родители могут наделить вино чудодейственными качествами. Дорогие родители, скажите добрые слова своим детям, вино эти слова впитает, молодые по глоточку сделают.
Что родные пожелают, 
Тому в жизни их и быть.

В Греции считалось, что забота о винограднике означает оседлую жизнь, степенную, семейную жизнь.
Родители встречают вас и благословляют чашей плодородия и изобилия. Вкусите божественное угощение, и ваш союз станет счастливым и крепким!

А вы знаете, что греки считали розу даром богов

я попрошу сейчас наших молодых выложить из Розовых лепестков свою формулу любви!  (выкладывают либо инициалы, либо сердце). Сейчас вы можете загадать свое самое заветное желание! И чтобы ваша формула работала, а желание исполнилось, мы пошлем его в космос. Прошу взяться с двух сторон за ткань и на три, подкинуть вверх все лепестки!

Все в Греции, конечно, есть:
Любовь, безумства, счастье, честь.
И каждый здесь отдать готов._Свой поцелуй за дар богов.
Под лепестками алых роз._Тот поцелуй — любви апофеоз.

Александр и Лариса! В вашу честь столы ломятся от яств. Пусть состоится сегодня пир любви, а слава о нем разлетится по всему божественному Олимпу! Приглашаем вас, о прекрасная пара, возглавить праздничное торжество!

Некоторые моменты для банкета:

1.родителям дарили золотые монеты( из шоколада), в знак того, что будут говорить им только золотые слова

2.выбрала в интернете, чьи имена греческого происхождения и вручила грецкие орехи(покрасила акриловой краской, повязала бантик)

Большая часть русских имен иностранного происхождения имеют греческие корни. И это не удивительно. Греческие имена начали широко использовать у нас после крещения Руси, и в настоящее время они занимают первое место по распространенности.


3.вычитала, что в Греции гости одевают украшения с глазами от сглаза, мы просто повязали на руку ленточки и ими махали

И опять же согласно греческой традиции на одежде гостей д.б.изображен глаз для удачи и защиты от сглаза. Все остальные гости получают ленточки ! Повяжите их на руки.


4.в Греции невеста для счастливой семейной жизни кладет кусочек сахара в перчатку, я попросила супружеские пары поделиться по паре фраз для сладкой жизни.

5. Согласно греческой традиции, гость, который первым переступит порог на свадебном торжестве, получает приз! 
6.опять же вычитала, что традиция  носить обручальное кольцо на безымянном пальце пошла из Греции. провела застолку- почему носим кольцо на безымянном пальце.

7.хорошо прошло распределение обязанностей
А кто самый веселый? Мы вас назначаем Богом виноделия Дионисом -по нашему, по-русски Аналитик( даем свисток)
Пока катались -кто больше всех курил? Вы у нас Бог грома и молнии- Перун-Локомотив  

Кто любит танцевать? Вы у нас Бог веселья Ладо-Зажигалка

А кто самый важный? Бог Зевс -Свадебный  генерал -в конце вечера предоставите отчет по свадьбе.

Приходили Боги, всем давно известный указ.

Ведущий. Такое счастье выпало немногим:
В Россию средь берез, рябин и лип
Явились людям греческие боги!
Они на час покинули Олимп.
И сделано то было неслучайно,
Ведь средь людских поступков и идей
Их взволновал союз необычайный,
Рожденный среди суетных людей!
С Олимпа нелегко дались дороги.
Послушаем, что людям скажут боги

Слушайте все и не говорите, что не слышали!
Совет Всевышних на чрезвычайном заседании рассмотрел многочисленные мольбы и ходатайства друзей и родственников о благословлении молодых 
Александра и Ларисы!

Совет заседал  в полном составе, за исключением Бога Вина Бахуса, удаленного за нетрезвый вид , и Бога Сна Морфея, удаленного за всегда сонное состояние.

Все присутствующие поднятием руки выразили единодушное решение Благословить!
Скрепить союз публично- ПОЦЕЛУЕМ!

Вас молодые, поздравляем!
Союз прекрасен без сомненья.
Гименей: Желаю счастья и любви!
Нимфы: И мы того же мнения!

Пусть будет сладкой ваша жизнь,
В душе не смолкнет пение!
Гименей: Желаю счастья и любви!
Нимфы: И мы того же мнения!

Семья пусть будет ваша дружной,
Зачем влюбленным трения?
Гименей: Желаю счастья и любви!
Нимфы: И мы того же мнения!

Пусть народится ребятня,
Совместное творение!
Гименей: Желаю счастья и любви!
Нимфы: И мы того же мнения!

За вас поднимем мы бокалы,
Мы сделаем то с рвением!
Гименей: Желаю счастья и любви!
Нимфы: И мы того же мнения!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> "Оранжевая свадьба". Может уже обсуждалось где-то - я честно искала, не нашла. у меня в голову идут следующие ассоциации: мандарины, апельсины, стиляги


а у меня сразу вылезла ассоциация с "Солнышком в авоське" Олега Попова...
может по этому типу конкурс замутить?
 :Blush2:  наверное я извращенка :Grin:

----------


## тютюня

девчонки миленькие подскажите хочу провести свадьбу чтобы были ведущие: ангел и чертовка.ангел болел за любовь а чертовка мешалась.может у кого то есть?

----------


## elen-ka20

Ну это принцип извечный- добро и зло.Постоить сценарий ,что чертовка украла  какую-то важную вещь и получите не паханное поле  работы.Типа квеста выстороить всю свадьбу. Или своими чарами "наказала"  сначала украсть  туфель,потом невесту,потом жениха,быки и т.д.И во время выкупа она- на стоороне укравших.
А вообще я даже в мыслях стараюсь избегать слова "четовка"..ИМХО.Я бы будучи хоть невестой,хоть юбиляром не хотела бы чтоб на моём празднике даже вскользь касались этой темы...даже в образе блестящесыгранной обворожительной чертовки... Одно дело в кино, а другое дело на свадьбе .Не зря ж говорят :"Чёрта помяни,он и явится"
Потому мой совет-пржде чем ломать голову уточните- это молодым вообще интерено? ИМХО...
Удачи

----------


## korzova76

[QUOTE=Вожатенок;4688158]*katrin 86*,Здравствуйте! У меня тоже 5 октября свадьба "Оранжевое настроение" можно тоже поклянчить идеи. korzova76@mail.ru Заранее благодарю Вас.

----------


## натальяяя

Здравстуйте у меня первая свадьба и тематическая ,"стиляги",вроде думала много материала,ан нет только дресс код описывается да и два три конкурса,и те какие то скучные.Люди помогите кто чем может ,советом,конкурсом,подводкой любое будет важно ,спасибо заранее))))

----------


## евгения пугачёва

всем привет))) кто-нибудь проводил свадьбу в стиле РОК?)))) если есть идеи, помогите)) как придумаю сценарий, выложу обязательно!!!!

----------


## Вожатенок

Друзья!! Хелп ми! С одними ребятами условились, что будет у них обычная свадьба, тк ну ничего не смогли выбрать из тематик. И тут они мне сегодня пишут: " Еще в те дни, когда мы планировали свадьбу по советским мультикам, Наташа согласилась быть чебурашкой с килограммом апельсинов))) Не хотим упустить такой шанс. Давай сделаем в стиле "Карусель"." Вот прочитала и пошла биться об стену.. Маразм какой-то. Потому что на свадьбе будут одни (!) родственники от 30 лет. Нафиг им эти мультики? Да и где я буду доставать костюмы? Вот скажите: стОит ли их отговаривать или это нормальная тема, которую можно развить?

----------


## Наташкин

> Вот скажите: стОит ли их отговаривать или это нормальная тема, которую можно развить?


Дашуль, наверно можно развить, карусель, она же крутиться, круг проехали и очутиль где-нибудь....да хоть где, на дне морском, в сказке или в самолете. Пусть звучит заставка из мультика, и всё сменился эпизод. А на эту заставку придумать какие-нибудь жесты, крутилки, вертелки. Может это бред :Blink:  Вдруг на что-то натолкнет.

----------


## Вожатенок

Наташа! Спасибо за "бред". Но я смогла ребят уговорить, что это полная хрееенннь. Ведь они только в моей программе это хотели использовать, а в аксессуарах и оформлении нет. Получилась бы пародия. Поэтому будет у них просто "Зимняя сказка"

----------


## Наташкин

> Но я смогла ребят уговорить, что это полная хрееенннь.


А я и не сомневалась, ты ж молодчина.




> Получилась бы пародия.


  :Grin:

----------


## Фелиция-77

*Olka*, я тоже разрабатывала ретро свадьбу в стиле 20-30-х годов, но брала только Америку ( в России революции и войны). Да и клиенты пожелали. Жаль, что в разное время. Я к 1 ноября готовилась. Сейчас думаю, где можно материал выставить. Ни я, ни молодые не хотели гангстерскую свадьбу. Как же я была этому рада!!! Хотелось просто ретро. С долгим и упорным трудом накопала  материал, я бы даже сказала много материала. Кроссвордом могу поделиться. 

Вопросы.
По горизонтали:
1.	Американский бандит с большой дороги.
2.	Страна больших возможностей, бургеров и свободы.
3.	Изобретатель, инженер, миллионер, а также марка машины, изменившая мир.
4.	Одна из любимых игр янки с мячом.
По вертикали:
5.	Красивое начало семейной жизни.

Кроссворд разгадывали все гости между поздравлениями. Кто первый угадал правильно, тому в подарок - "крепкий кофе"- сувенирный коньяк  100 гр с этикеткой "кофе". За 2 место - пакетик кофе.

----------


## nadinocka

Девчонки, милые!Посоветуйте что-нибудь на тему "Птичьей свадьбы"Фамилия у молодоженов:Воробей. Очень хотелось бы что-нибудь юморное!Им уже за 40.Традиционные свадьбы у обоих уже были.

----------


## prozerpina65

> Девчонки, милые!Посоветуйте что-нибудь на тему "Птичьей свадьбы"Фамилия у молодоженов:Воробей. Очень хотелось бы что-нибудь юморное!Им уже за 40.Традиционные свадьбы у обоих уже были.


Сразу просится что-то типа "Птица счастья", "На крыльях любви". Может, от этого отталкиваться?

----------


## Вожатенок

Полностью согласна с Ларисой. Тк есть, конечно, свадьба с птичками http://www.discoverwedding.ru/ptichk...i-svadby-9344/, но для 40 лет уж совсем несерьезно. Поэтому я бы взяла именно "Птицу счастья" или Птицу удачи. И пусть бы она залетала в разные уголки, помогала находить счастье и удачу.

----------


## nadinocka

Спасибо, девчонки!

----------


## elen-ka20

А если взять за основу концепцию Даши, а как по мне это очень разумный вариант,то не забыть "залететь"  на Чёрную жемчужину,где молодых поздравить сам Джек Воробей с финальной точкой посвящения в пираты.А можно обыграть  образ Джека Воробья , как кражу невесты,если она планируется.

Невесте я бы обязательно вручила крылья при чем если планируется встреча-обыграла бы это на встрече

----------


## nadinocka

Точно, крылья!Надо придумать из чего-бы сделать.А Джек-надо подумать!Спасибо!

----------


## ДарьяДанилова

> Полностью согласна с Ларисой. Тк есть, конечно, свадьба с птичками http://www.discoverwedding.ru/ptichk...i-svadby-9344/, но для 40 лет уж совсем несерьезно. Поэтому я бы взяла именно "Птицу счастья" или Птицу удачи. И пусть бы она залетала в разные уголки, помогала находить счастье и удачу.


 Дарья, вы просто генератор идей!!!! Очень нравится ваша работа, попала к вам на страничку в контакте-СУПЕР, СУПЕР, СУПЕР!!!! Простите слов нет одни эмоции :Ok:  Всего вам самого хорошего от души. Ваша поклонница и тезка

----------


## Maruska

Привет креативным и творческим личностям! Именно эту страничку открыла для себя недавно,хотя тематика-моё ФФФСЁ!!! обожаю творить,выдумывать,пробовать всё новое,неизведанное,небанальное!Прошу поштурмить по поводу ВИНОГРАДНОЙ свадьбы. Придумала пока только дегустацию вин,штампики из винных пробок на дерево пожеланий(лоза),семейный герб-создание,давить виноград босиком-чёрные и зелёные мини-шарики в надувном бассейне(???)-сомневаюсь пока,песочная церемония-в фиолетово-зелёных тонах.могу сыграть на гитаре "Виноградную косточку" Окуджавы)))

----------


## elen-ka20

Доброго дня)
Все написанное -отлично пойдёт для поддерданря темы,но эти моменты тему не делают.Надеюсь вы проработали и начало(антураж,вэлком,встречу и т.д.)
По написанному.Я бы заменила песочную(так как она тут не по теме) на "изюмную".Суть таже,но если речь о виноградной,то лучше изюм.Тем более он есть разных цветов,что деалет это возможным.
Можно обыграть тосты гостей с гроздьею  винограда.Гость говорит и съедает виноградину,чтоб сказанное сбылось.Так поступаю в Бразилии на НГ.
и вообще есть смысл проработать страны - На пример Франция - винодельческий край.Много виноградников.И много традиций ,в том числе и свадебных,связанных  с ним.Одна из таких свадебная чаша a coupe de marriage
Также есть сымсл проработать Италию(давка винограда -отлично сделать под музыку из фильма  "Укращение строптивого"),Испанию и т.д.
Вместо альбома для пожеланий -бутылка с тёмным стеклом и на ней белым маркером пишем пожелания..
Есть смысл использовать сыры как дополнение темы "вино" Ну это больше для вэлком ИМХО
А вообще тема не сложная- идей МОРЕ.

----------


## Вожатенок

> Дарья, вы просто генератор идей!!!! Очень нравится ваша работа, попала к вам на страничку в контакте-СУПЕР, СУПЕР, СУПЕР!!!! Простите слов нет одни эмоции Всего вам самого хорошего от души. Ваша поклонница и тезка


Даша, спасибо за добрые слова! Мне очень приятно! Лето 2014 обещает быть еще насыщеннее на праздники, ведь впереди Рок-н-ролльная, Радужная, Путешествие на воздушном шаре, White party и тд)) 





> Прошу поштурмить по поводу ВИНОГРАДНОЙ свадьбы.


Я лично отговорила ребят от такой темы, тк первая ассоциация, которая приходит в голову - это вино. Получается, что большинство конкурсов и испытаний будет закручено именно на нем. Хотя мы с ними хотели приобрести винные пробки для рассадки гостей, в красивые бутылки ставить цветы. Предлагала им пройтись и по странам, кто производит вино - Грузия, Чили, Франция, Армения. Есть интересный сайт, на котором можно накопать http://vinograd.info/ НО!! Подготовка к такой свадьбе должна начинаться не с банкета. Считаю, что конкурсы - это вторичное. Необходимо создать антураж и везде пронести виноградные изображения, цвета. Я думаю, что Бога Диониса можно задействовать на встрече молодоженов. Можно такое вставить: "Выпариванием сгущают сок плодов и готовят питательные сладкие «колбаски», начиненные орехами - кавказское лакомство черчухела. " Во фреш свадьбах, те фруктовых-ягодных-овощных важнее оформление нежели программа. Поэтому советую добавить несколько моментов, обыграть виноград, но не зацикливаться особо на банкете. ИМХО

----------


## Yuliya Gubert

Здравствуйте Ирина. Будьте добры подскажите примерный сценарий, последовательность и подводки к такой теме как "Одноклассники", буду очень вам благодарна если напишите примерные статусы...хоть знать в каком направлении думать. Моя почта feniks_astana@mail.ru Заранее благодарна за любые идеи и подсказки!

----------


## Yuliya Gubert

[QUOTE=Ирина Полякова;4144427]Провела свадьбу с "Одноклассниками". Скажу честно, серьезно не готовилась, провела только момент со статусами, как советовали. Жизненых и прикольных, а вместе с тем, приличных (народ был из скромных) статусов нашла немного. Ну, естественно, вопросы о знакомстве, что можно найти на "Одноклассниках": друзей, информацию, фото, любовь... 
К чему я это? Народ в этот момент прямо ожил, тема оказалась очень близкой и легк

Здравствуйте Ирина. Будьте добры подскажите примерный сценарий, последовательность и подводки к такой теме как "Одноклассники", буду очень вам благодарна если напишите примерные статусы...хоть знать в каком направлении думать. Моя почта feniks_astana@mail.ru Заранее благодарна за любые идеи и подсказки!

----------


## Maruska

Елен-ка и Даша! спасибо за идеи и подсказки-за изюмную церемонию,дерево пожеланий в виде тёмной бутыли. Зона велком со столом дегустаций с сырами,оформление лозой,пригласительные,рассадочные карточки,дресс-код,конечно,уже продуманы. И тема у нас привязана к фамилии молодожёнов-Виноградовы.Меня как раз интересовал штурм по самой программе,привязки к теме.

----------


## Елена Огонёк

> Прошу поштурмить по поводу ВИНОГРАДНОЙ свадьбы. )))


Я на летних свадьбах устраивала встречу с виноградом,можно как банеры распечатать виноград и по нему шагать,как по островам,только сократить до 3-4 штук,оставить,любовь,нежность и уважение.На любви кричим Я тебя люблю,на нежности на перегонки ласковые слова,на уважение целуем гостей. Я говорила, что виноград символ богатства и здоровья,они отрывали по виноградинке и кормили друг друга.Я говорила первая на любовь вечную,вторая-на жизнь богатую,третья чтоб деток было столько сколько ягодок на гроздочке. И осушали бокал вина(яблочный сок),про вино в нете хорошо сказано.Вот может помогла.

----------


## ОльгаМашина

добрый день всем. можнго и свои пять копеек внести? я на НГ корпоратив делела Бразилию. и там есть традиция - съедать 12 виноградин. можно и свадьбу обыграть, что не новый год, а новая жизнь, быть может на выкупе. т.е 12 виноградин делили на 4х гостей. виноград помещали в стаканчики с водой, можно шампанское или что угодно, и гости должны при помощи трубочки для коктейля присосать и достать виноград. ну и съесть. можно сделать, как испытание для молодого или свидетеля, как альтернатива питья из туфли...

----------


## Natasha21

Всем, здравствуйте!!! Тематические мероприятия провожу не оч. часто...свадьбы вот ни разу..а юбилеи и корпоративы-да!!!  Конечно, отвевенно, не просто не только в плане что проводить и как???, но и финансоансовые затраты на реквизит и костюмы  само собой ощутимые! есть у меня одна компания, которая просто помешана на тематических праздниках, в общем местные олигархи...финансы позволяют. Мы им новогоднюю ночь в стиле кантри провели...гоняли их по торпе индейцев в поиске новогодних артефактов....ну и не только....они в восторге! Теперь хотят шляпную вечеринку.. :Blink:  я не знаю что с этим делать???? Девчонки, подскажите :Blush2:

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) У меня ноборот- в основном тематика,потому что обожаю этот формат.А знаит и предлагаю так,что и они уже через 5 минут его обожают.По поводу реквихита- такие форматы могут быть как дорогие,мастабные,так и бюджетные,но при этом на уровне ..Так думают многие почему-то ,что если тематикато это дорогоИ не только клиентыно и ведущие.
А теперь по существу..
Шляпная- это жерс код..Я обычно желаю подбрлрку для кентов,чтоб показать как это модет быть.Без этого будет слжнее донести что надо для реализации.В этой теме всё просто  хороша будет и классика и неординарность..Я бы вообще предложила  чтоб шляпки были необычные.Самый интересный вариант -приз.
вот праочка для вдохновения







Обязательно продумать вэелком- чтоб поймали кураж..Хотя эффект от интриги кто в каком "шляпном " образе придёт  придёт уже   сделает своё дело.А можно сделать несколько номинаций ,типа  Названия номинаций и имена победительниц:Самый гламурный образ
Самый креативный образ,Самый сказочный образ ,Самый изысканный образ .и т.д.

Можно развесить плакаты типа Шляпа – это стиль!Шляпа – это блеск!Шляпа – это гламур! .И сделать тематический слтолик с разынми шляпками и акссесуарами- коробки шляпные 

Декор - можно шляпы прикрепить к стенам..Можн поставить вешалку и на ней поразвешивать шляпы..Можно прикрепить на лампа,если форма позволить..

Можно сделать игротанце - тут мнго варитоа.Типа когда гооврю раз - снимаете шляпы,два -одеваете на голову соседа и т.д...Принцип понимаю так понятен

угадайка- песенная угадайка о шляпах (нарезки песен ,где ресь идёт о шляпе) 

создание шялпы из бумаги - приз за самых оригинальный вариант

Ну это так..первое что пришло в голову..не подумавши ..Надеюсь теперь идеи появятся..
Дефиле в шляпках..Можно сделать своё.Тл есть подобрать шляпы извесных людей шоу биза,под их же нарезку и каждый долден показать свой образ(Сердючка - берет или Звезда, кепка с боьшим цветком - русский  образ..кубанка- кавказец или кубанскохийкозак,эрокез - панк и т.д.)

если делать какую -то игру с карточками,бумажечками и т.д.,то всё сложить в шляпу.
Из игровых - обязательно рассказ что за образ в юмористической форме .Чтоб подстраховаться  стоило бы прописать вопросы ..

----------


## Мурамарина

> Теперь хотят шляпную вечеринку.. я не знаю что с этим делать???? Девчонки, подскажите


Конкурсы со шляпами:
1.	Передача шляпы разными способами: тот, на ком окажется шляпа в момент остановки музыки, выбывает. Остаётся 1 победитель. Способы:
- просто передавать с головы на голову
- передать и присесть
- передать и подпрыгнуть
- передать и покружиться вокруг себя
- передать и хлопнуть в ладоши
- передать и подкинуть шляпу вверх
- передавать за спиной
- передавать под левой, правой ногой
- передавать, обернув шляпу вокруг себя
2.	«Шляпный фитнес»: придумать и показать комплекс упражнений со шляпой
3.	«Милостыня»: насобирать у присутствующих в свою шляпу как можно больше ненужных вещей
4.	Станцевать со шляпой на голове, поставленной вверх тормашками: лезгинку, барыню, казачок, канкан, собачий вальс, летку – еньку, ламбаду
5.	«Меткое попадание»: забросить в шляпу перчатки
6.	«Шляпа – вентилятор»: удержать с помощью шляпы в воздухе как можно дольше пёрышко
7.	 «Метание шляпы» назад разными способами: через голову, из – за спины, между ног, через левое плечо, через правое плечо
8.	Аукцион способов нетрадиционного использования шляпы
9.	«Сбей шляпу»: сбить шляпу противника в битве шпагами
10.	 «Песни про шляпу»: угадать песню


Песни про шляпу:
- Сукачёв «Я милого узнаю по походке»
- «На – на» «Шляпа»
- «Пора – порадуемся»
- «Ёжик резиновый в шляпе малиновой»

----------


## Natasha21

*elen-ka20*, 
*Мурамарина*, Спасибо за отклик и материал, сижу и перевариваю ...честно говоря, пока копалась в инете, сама загорелась этой вечеринкой  :Yahoo:  вот ещё несколько конкурсов:
«Веселая Шляпа». Каждого приглашенного гостя попросить написать задание на бумажке, задания должны быть простыми: спеть детскую песенку, рассказать стишок или анекдот и тд. Все бумажки свернуть, сложить в шляпку, хорошо перемешать, а потом каждый желающий поучаствовать в конкурсе тянет бумажку, читает задание и исполняет, веселье гарантировано.
«Летающая шляпа». Задание для всех участников по очереди забросить свой головной убор на крючок стойки-вешалки, делается все под веселые звуки песни «Упала шляпа, упала на пол».
 «Умная шляпа». Предлагается провести небольшую викторину, можно во время застолья. Для этого организатору вечеринки нужно заранее подготовить вопросы. Тематика вопросов – головные уборы. Примеры таких вопросов:
1.	Как называется очень дорогой головной убор, украшенный драгоценными камнями, мечта многих женщин? (диадема, корона)
2.	Что такое повойник? (на Руси замужние женщины повязывали платок поверх другого головного убора)
3.	Как называется соломенная шляпа с прямыми широкими полями  на Украине? (брыль)
4.	Национальные шляпы мексиканцев? (сомбреро)
5.	Как называется шапочка для младенцев? (чепчик)
6.	Страна происхождения панамы? (Эквадор)
7.	Назовите головные уборы в нашей армии (береты, фуражки, шлемы и т.п.).

А эти фразы мне особенно понравились:

И главная особенность Шляпной вечеринки заключается в том,что при входе в помещение люди снимают шляпы, а у нас все наоборот!
•	Шляпа – это стиль!
•	Шляпа – это блеск!
•	Шляпа – это гламур!
•	Шляпа делает умными ......(дур) ну здесь лучше многозначительно промолчать :Vah: 
•	Будьте стильными и гламурными на нашей «Шляпной вечеринке»!

И никто не скажет, что это «Полная шляпа»
 Ещё одна ночь - и сценарий будет готов! Осталось над конферансом посидеть!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Песни про шляпу:
> - Сукачёв «Я милого узнаю по походке»
> - «На – на» «Шляпа»
> - «Пора – порадуемся»
> - «Ёжик резиновый в шляпе малиновой»


У Валерии "По серпантину"
У Пугачёвой "Белая панама"
Трофим "Одену я чёрную шляпу"
МихаилТысяча волков БоярскийУпала шляпа
DJ Alex DoroninА я такая по серпантину шляпа слетает а я надвину
ВалерияА я такая по серпантину Шляпа слетает а я надвину
ЧайФУ тебя на полке - Плюшевый мишка и заяц в футболке
На-наУпала шляпа
Аркадий СеверныйЧёрная шляпа4:43
Рыночное отношениеПлюшка Шляпа
Детские песниПапа брюки-галстук-шляпа
НАНАШляпа
5 плюхЯ не хочу слышать твой детский лепет Твой тихий 
ПАСТАВесна-Мясна 2013 Шляпа
Bad Balance Легенды ГангстеровШляпа на глазах в зубах сигара Темные очки это Ла4:45
Гарри Поттер и Философский камГлава - Распределяющая шляпа 
Краснознаменная дивизия имениШляпа волшебника
НосовЖивая Шляпа
Елена ВаенгаРазбитое сердце помятая шляпа Да я все знаю но я

----------


## mani-lenka

> давить виноград босиком-чёрные и зелёные мини-шарики в надувном бассейне(???)-


может конечно и поздно ...но эту идею можно использовать  как конкурс ..в одну емкость одного цвета шары ...в другую другие....(аквабомбочки )и кто быстрее полопает ...весело будет )..а весь прикол то будет что они из ёмкости выпрыгивать будут...

----------


## mani-lenka

спасибо огромное всем за идеи!!!буду проводить свою первую свадьбу 19 апреля ...предложила 90е года -невесте понравилось)))))))

----------


## mani-lenka

:Tender: kroschka20, отдельное спасибо ...именно выставленный тобой ролик натолкнул меня на мысль  :Ok:

----------


## Окрыленная

Зашла с надеждой что тут будет отдельная темка с морской свадьбой)))) АН нет.. Еленушка.. несправедливо!!!! У меня 16 августа свадьба в морском стиле))

----------


## Александринка

Вот, что стырила с просторов интернета. Может быть, кому-то пригодится.

Чикаго, Гангстеры, 20-е годы продолжаются: 2007 год, Гангстеры, Санкт-Петербург» * 
* сценарий на основе реальной свадьбы в Санкт-Петербурге, 2007 г. 
Приглашение на гангстерскую свадьбу. В приглашении описана программа праздника и напечатана карта Санкт-Петербурга, по которой будут двигаться все гости в этот день. Все движения отмечены на карте. На обложке приглашения можно использовать текст из наклеенных букв из разных журналов, как это было в анонимках прошлого века – всё делается в единственном экземпляре в ручную, затем сканируется и размножается. Наряды, костюмы, аксессуары.
Наряд невесты гангстера:
Традиционный, но в сумочке невесты маленький пистолет, который перед бросанием подвязки будет находиться под подвязкой невесты. Соответствовать эпохе 20-х годов может только прическа.
Наряд жениха в образе гангстера:
Классический костюм, белая шляпа гангстера, пистолет, сигара. Гангстерские шляпы можно купить в магазинах театральных костюмов, Интернет-магазинах. 


Дресс-код для гостей в ретро стиле 20-х 30-х годов:
Любому наряду можно придать дух 20-х годов. Для этого необходимы детские пистолетики  (которыми с удовольствием гости выдают приветственные залпы во время торжества), шляпы (можно пособирать по знакомым, фетровые шляпы и шляпки почти у каждого найдутся), боа, бусы из жемчуга, сигары. Реквизит можно выдать на торжестве.

Гангстерская свадьба. Украшение зала:
Для свадьбы лучше выбрать помещение в ретро стиле, тогда оформление зала может быть очень простым. Черно-белые фотографии 15х20 размещаются на прищепки на веревке по залу, чтобы гости могли проникнуться духом эпохи (на фото как просто элементы гангстеров и 20-х годов, так и вставленные туда фото родных и друзей, применяются эффекты старения для фотографий). Накануне свадьбы можно специально некоторых друзей сфотографировать в шляпах гангстеров. Или менять приглашение (при вручении) на фотографию гостя. Это станет отличным украшением зала и подарком для многих гостей. Гости имеют возможность всё рассмотреть, проникнуться духом эпохи сухого закона, выбрать себе фото на память о сием торжестве.
Можно сделать 2 плаката с фотографиями жениха и невесты, стилизованных под 20-е годы. На плакате с фото жениха: Осторожно! Женат! Вознаграждение: Александра прекрасная (имя невесты). На плакате с фото невесты: Осторожно! Замужем! Вознаграждение: Дон Максимо (имя жениха).
Если есть возможность показывать на банкете видео на большом экране, можно предложить посмотреть гостям развлекательные ролики, когда будут «курительные паузы». Темы роликов могут быть разными: история знакомства молодоженов в виде ряда фотографий, кадры с гангстерами из фильмов и мультфильмов.
Всю цветовую гамму свадьбы стоит выдержать в черно-белом варианте. На столах спиртное со специальными свадебными ретро этикетками "контрабанда". Образцы этикеток вы найдете в нашей фотогалерее Art-Bufet.

Музыка на гангстерской свадьбе.
Можно смешать разные композиции от джаза до современных мелодий. Хороший вариант - пригласить живой джаз, но это на любителя…
Идеи по музыке: Группа «Секрет» песни типа «Мажорный рок-н-ролл», «Я люблю буги-вуги», «Моя любовь на 5 этаже»; Сюткин «Оранжевый галстук» и т.д.; Группа «Несчастный случай»; Луи Армстронг; Billy’s Bend «Оторвемся по-Питерски» и т.д.; Саундтреки из фильмов Тарантино; Astor Piazzola, Дюк Элингтон, Френк Синатра, Глен Миллер; Андриано Челентано; Элвис Пресли; Музыка из мультфильмов: Бременские музыканты, например. Или «Мы бандито, гангстерито…» из «Острова сокровищ»;  Из современной попсы: Серёга «Бумер», саундтрек из к-фильма «Бумер»/
Гангстерская свадьба. Банкет.
Жених и невеста «задерживаются» на 10 минут, чтобы гости приготовились к встрече
(минут 10 на подготовку и инструктаж гостей).
Гостей, пришедших на свадьбу, встречают аниматоры – ведущие вечера Мистер Смит и Миссис Вессон, выстрелами в воздух из холостого оружия (детского). Ведущие спрашивают у гостей пароль вечеринки и к какому картелю (семье) они принадлежат. Пароль: Любовь бессмертна! (пародия на «мафия бессмертна»; пароль должен быть указан в приглашении).
Ведущие проводят инструктаж по встрече молодых.
Для встречи молодых необходимо:
Лепестки роз (для осыпания молодых);
Деньги – мелочь (для бросания под ноги молодым).

Каравай по-чикагски.
Молодоженов встречают гости, посыпают их лепестками роз, в ноги бросают монеты. Невеста и жених подходят к родителям, которые держат  каравай в форме сердца, на нём вылеплены пистолеты или просто приложены-воткнуты 2 пистолета (дамский для невесты и второй кольт для жениха). Папы держат шампанское и кружки, ведь во времена сухого закона пили спиртное из кружек.
Ведущие Мистер Смит и Миссис Вессон (одеты в стиле 20-х):
- Виват молодые! Виват! (хор гостей поддерживает приветствие).
- Достопочтимый Дон Максимо (имя жениха)! Уважаемая Синьора Александра (имя невесты)! Примите эти пистолеты (каравай) и горсть пороха (соль) в дань мира и соединения двух наших кланов! И пусть жизнь ваша будет резвая, как эти два кольта и яркая, как пламя от этого ядреного пороха 20-х годов!!!
Отломите по куску, да сдобрите крепко-накрепко (посолить)!  А теперь покормите друг друга – насолите друг другу в последний раз!
Пусть прозвучат залпы в вашу честь!

Все гости палят из игрушечных пистолетов, выстрел из бутылки шампанского совершает Дон - папа невесты. Шампанское разливается в кружки (гангстеры во времена сухого закона пили спиртное из чайников и чашек).

Ведущие:
Разбейте эти кружки на счастье! (кружки лучше выбрать легкобьющиеся).
А ты, невеста, заметай улики, чтобы не раскрыли нашу подпольную вечеринку! А мы посмотрим, какая хозяйка досталась Дону Максимо (имя жениха)!
Невеста заметает улики веником в совок и прячет в хлопчатобумажный мешочек с надписью «улики». Гости подбадривают её восклицаниями, свистом.

Ведущие:
А теперь предъявите всем нам доказательство законного воссоединения кланов!

Свидетельство о браке должен предъявить жених. Далее молодых ведущие связывают 3 лентами, обхватывая жениха и невесту вокруг шеи. 3 ленты по длине 2 метра: белую, серебряную, золотую держит мама жениха.
Ведущие:
- А теперь соединим вас лентой белою, чтобы жизнь ваша была длинной и счастливой! Ответьте, молодые, как вы сейчас друг друга ласково называете? (завязывается белая лента) Молодой Дон, как ты называешь свою прекрасную Синьору? Александра, как называешь своего любимого Дона?
- Пройдет 25 лет, настанет серебряная свадьба, Дон Максимо, как ты будешь называть свою прекрасную Синьору? А ты Александра, как будешь называть своего любимого Дона через 25 лет? (завязывается серебряная лента)
- Пройдет 50 лет, настанет золотая свадьба, Дон Максимо, как ты будешь называть свою прекрасную Синьору? А ты Донья, как будешь называть своего любимого Дона через 50 лет? (завязывается золотая)
Смешно, когда молодые изображают себя старичками в момент подвязывания золотой ленты.

Ведущие:
- Приветствуем сегодня две равноуважаемых семьи на нашей гангстерской вечеринке и приглашаем всех за стол. Синьора Александра (невеста) слева, Дон Максимо (жених) справа  - во главе стола (если смотреть на стол со стороны зала), верные советники рядом: свидетельница должна сидеть со стороны Дона Максимо, свидетель со стороны Синьоры Александры, т. к. молодой Дон должен все свое внимание на свадьбе уделять молодой жене, а не своему советнику. А советник должен охранять Синьору! Клан Дона Максимо во главе с его достопочтимыми родителями со стороны Дона Максимо (жениха),  клан молодой Синьоры во главе с её достопочтимыми родителями со стороны Александры (невесты).

Когда все расселись, предлагается всем отведать угощения и налить в бокалы. А в это время зачитываются правила подпольной вечеринки.

Правила подпольной гангстерской вечеринки:
- Hе допускается забывать на протяжении всего гуляния: по какому поводу мы все  находимся на этой подпольной гангстерской вечеринке.
- Сегодня мы против сухого закона, поэтому всем гостям быть веселыми и находчивыми, т. е. найти выпить, когда уже все выпито.
- Посуду бить только на счастье.
- Прежде чем встать посмотрите под стол, чтобы не наступить на руки соседа.
- Если вы не можете попасть вилкой в кусок мяса, не расстраивайтесь и возьмите его руками.
- Почаще напоминайте о себе криком ''горько'' и залпами ваших гангстерских пистолетов.
- Запрещается произносить слова: "Куда в тебя столько лезет?", "Не пей!", "Не ори!", "Пойдем домой...".
- Разрешается произносить: "Горько!", "Я тебя люблю!", "Я тебя уважаю!", "Наливай !", "Пойдем сбацаем!".
- Будьте веселыми, цените юмор, прочь обиды, пойте и шутите, помните - Вы на свадьбе!

- Сегодня соединяются два уважаемых клана, давайте пожелаем им счастья!
Поднимем первый тост за молодых и дадим салют из залпов пистолетов в их честь.
Чтобы принимать участие в безудержном веселье гангстерской вечеринки, давайте подкрепимся, а в это время:
(вариант 1) мы зачитаем досье на Дона Максимо (жениха) и Синьору Александру (невесту);
(вариант 2) мы вручим Дону Максимо и Синьоре Александре документ, удостоверяющий присуждение им гордого звания мужа и жены!

В течение вечера в паузах, когда гостей оставляют в покое и дают им поесть, можно представить в виде досье в мафиозном стиле остальных присутствующих. Досье составляется на друзей и родителей, можно зачитывать перед тем, как дается слово для поздравлений, если на кого-то нет досье, можно сказать что-то универсальное. Либо этот материал использовать для выпуска свадебной газеты, которая на память раздается всем гостям. Почтальон – юный мальчик в кепке, широких штанах на лямках, т.е. одет в стиле мальчишек 20-х годов. Газета формата А4 или А3 в черно-белом исполнении, распечатана на очень тонкой бумаге, чтобы быть как можно ближе к газетному варианту. В качестве фото используются старые черно-белые снимки, в которые «вписаны» лица гостей.


Досье.
- Макс (жених)
Молодой, да ранний, резвый дон, обаятельный и верный своему слово, авторитет в кругу друзей, имел опыт быть командиром во главе военной единицы «взвод», имеет характер первооткрывателя и романтика, обладает железной выдержкой, контролирует мирный бизнес в области канцелярии, имеет слабости: молодая особа Александра и компьютерные войны.
- Саша (невеста)
Молодая особа, получившая образование института благородных девиц, предпочитает домашний уют светским вечеринкам, стремится помогать в росте благосостояния семьи благодаря развитию мирного бизнеса, занимает весомую должность в одном из крупнейших косметических синдикатов, нрав веселый, скромный, имеет слабости: Молодой дон Макс и путешествия.
- Денис (свидетель)
Consigliore (советник), неисправимый холостяк, спонсор некоторых видов спорта (благодаря его горячей поддержке «Зенит» вырывается в чемпионы России), имеет характер с веселым нравом, горяч, тесно сотрудничает с мирным бизнесом в области косметики, замечен в контрабанде - регулярно ввозит спиртные напитки в страну из зарубежных государств, имеет слабости: немецкие марки машин, как BMW, красивые женщины.
- Ольга (свидетельница)
Источник оптимизма для молодой Синьоры Александры, контролирует мирный бизнес в области спецодежды, мастер экстра-класса по автомобильным гонкам в мегаполисе, отличается невозмутимостью, твердым характером и выдержкой, имеет слабости: дети и машины.
- Пётр (друг)
Consigliore (советник), покоритель женских сердец, мастер экстра-класса по автомобильным гонкам в мегаполисе, модник, склонен в решении проблем к дипломатическим переговорам, отличается невозмутимостью, твердым характером и выдержкой, имеет слабости: игра в бильярд и экзотическая кухня.
И т.д.
- Родители невесты: Глава клана Крыловых Алексей Иванович– полвека неизменный уважаемый представитель семейства и его прекрасная Синьора Ольга Анатольевна, мать двоих детей. Семья, заслужившая авторитет в кругах интеллигенции и железнодорожной отрасли. Сторонники консервативного уклада жизни и решения конфликтов путем переговоров, семья имеет общие слабости: книги, собственная фазенда и воспитание внуков.
- Владимир (брат невесты)
наследник клана Крыловых и его прекрасная Синьора Марина представляют родных дружной семьи невесты, семейное дерево которых растет от далеких предков-кузнецов и земледельцев. Семейный клан объединяет более сотни благородных джентельменов, их дам и детей (перечисление ближайших родственников).
- Родители жениха: Глава клана Веселовских Вячеслав Валентинович – полвека неизменный уважаемый представитель семейства и его прекрасная Синьора Татьяна Андреевна, мать двоих детей. Семья, заслужившая авторитет в железнодорожном и строительном бизнесе, сторонники консервативного уклада жизни,  очаг их семьи всегда горит для друзей и родных, ратуют за экологичность жизни - всегда облагораживают и приводят в порядок принадлежащую им территорию, надежная опора для родных в трудную минуту, семья имеет общие слабости: созидание в области кулинарии и забота о детях.
- Сегодня на гангстерской вечеринке в честь слияния двух кланов присутствуют среди почетных гостей представители одной большой семьи клана Веселовских, который ведет своё начало от владельцев сельских поместий (перечисление ближайших родственников).
- Семья, как вы видите, большая и дружная, ведь настоящая Мафия никогда не могла бы существовать без круговой поруки или закона Омерты.

Диплом Дона.
Дата свадьбы
Настоящий диплом выдан_________________________________ ,
и удостоверяет в том, что он окончил свою гангстерскую холостяцкую жизнь.
В деле показал себя с наилучшей стороны, а именно:
- спиртные напитки сразу не пьет – сначала нюхает;
- любовных посланий не пишет;
- девушек в плен не берет – сдается сам;
- к началу не подпольной, семейной жизни готов;
- морально устойчив…
Но! В 2007 году перед любовью к Александре не устоял и за недостаточную стойкость и выдержку к женскому полу подлежит исключению из Общества гангстеров-холостяков.
Исходя из выше сказанного, ему присуждается звание:
Ответственного за новый картель, виллу, контрабанду, чистку картофеля, уничтожения мусора и воспитание маленьких дончиков.
Глава свадебного синдиката Дон Корвалио-Поцелуитто
Правая рука Дон Смотривоба-Ятедам

Диплом Синьоры.
Дата свадьбы
Настоящий диплом выдан_________________________________ ,
и удостоверяет в том, что она покинула ряды независимых гангстерских женщин.
В подпольной деятельности сильна и показала себя с наилучшей стороны, а именно:
- умеет метать по бутылкам со спиртным;
- прекрасно готовит блюдо «Огненный Чикаго»;
- способна держать власть под прицелом кольта.
Но! Коварный Дон, именуемый неким Максимо (имя жениха), соблазнил борца за женскую свободу Александру (имя невесты).
Исходя из выше сказанного, ей присуждается звание:
Управляющей картелем и его доходами, средствами пропитания супруга и маленькими дончиками.
В помощь бывшему борцу за женскую свободу предлагаются следующие заповеди:

----------


## Александринка

Продолжение:

- В финансовых вопросах соблюдай старое разделение труда: предоставь Дону почетное право зарабатывать деньги, неблагодарную, но важную задачу – тратить их, возьми на себя.
- Избегай присутствия Дона Максимо при покупке нарядов – молодой Дон не должен знать истинной цены вещей. Это сохранит его нервную систему от лишних потрясений.
- Не отпускай молодого Дона ни на шаг от себя, дабы он не сбился с пути праведного.
Глава синдиката независимых женщин Синьора Холостента

Открытие шоколадного фонтана. Легенда о шоколадном фонтане Монтесумы.
Ведущие:
- В Санкт-Петербурге процедура открытия фонтанов – значимое событие, достояние всей России. Мы открываем фонтан в честь молодых. И чтобы жизнь их была по-гангстерски яркой и сладкой, фонтан шоколадный. Первый сладкий кусочек счастья от молодых – родителям!

Шоколадный фонтан подается вместо торта. А то обычно до торта дело не доходит, а тут, можно подходить к фонтану и макать фрукты в шоколад весь вечер. Фонтан и сопровождающий официант арендуется на 2 часа. Это струящийся горячий шоколад, в который гости окунают фрукты на шпажках. Фонтан функционирует 2 часа. Кто желает, подходит и ест фрукты в шоколаде. Когда вывозится фонтан, все гости зажигают бенгальские огни. Но также можно заказать торт на гангстерскую свадьбу в стиле Чикаго 20-х: в виде рулетки, в виде чемодана с долларами, в виде роскошного черно-белого сооружения с фотографией молодоженов. 

Пока гости пробуют лакомство, может быть зачитана легенда о шоколадном фонтане Монтесумы.
Среди преданий древних Ацтеков есть история о Сефре, чарующей богине, чью красоту можно было сравнить лишь с плодородием земли и сиянием чистого золота. Ее голос был мягче тончайшего шелка, а вокруг нее распространялся аромат сладкого какао. Именно Сефра подарила Ацтекам дерево какао.
Легенда гласит, что дух Сефры жил среди деревьев какао и заботился о них. Вожди Ацтеков называли такие деревья "Теоброма какао", что значит "Пища богов". Какао-бобы так высоко ценились, что их приносили в дар вождям и жертвовали Богам. Монтесума - правитель богатой ацтекской империи - был так очарован Сефрой, что приказал лучшим мастерам построить храм в честь богини. В верхнем зале храма Монтесума построил для Сефры чудесный фонтан, из которого била родниковая вода. Надеясь, что Сефра благословит его народ, Монтесума окружил фонтан россыпями лучших какао-бобов. Сефре так понравился подарок Монтесумы, что она явилась ему во сне и сказала, что ее дух будет вечно жить в подаренном им фонтане. В тот же миг Монтесума проснулся от сладкого запаха какао, разлитого в воздухе. Аромат привел его в верхний зал храма, где стоял фонтан Сефры. к своему удивлению он обнаружил, что из фонтана бьет не вода, а настоящий шоколад... Это действительно был дар богов... Много веков фонтан Сефры был скрыт под руинами древнего ацтекского храма и ждал своего часа. Наконец время пришло, фонтан был вновь открыт, а вместе с ним и секрет шоколада, столь высоко ценимого богами.

Первый танец для мафиозной свадьбы.
Это всегда очень волнующий момент, многие пары хотели бы, чтобы их первый свадебный танец был особенным. Можно приготовить гостям сюрприз в виде абсолютно неожиданного танца, юмор которого уж точно никто не забудет. Начало танца – классика, вальс, а далее совершенно неожиданная музыка и движения, которые могут быть в стиле 20-х годов!

Необычным и увлекательным может стать танец, если сделать микс из разных музыкальных композиций, под которые молодая пара продемонстрирует свое умение танцевать в паре танцы разных стилей. Можно включить узнаваемые мелодии и движения из фильмов, мультфильмов или, например, песню Майкла Джексона.

Или вы можете взять 3-5 уроков и поставить свой танец под вашу любимую музыку.
Даже если жених или невеста совсем не танцуют, за 3 часа занятий можно изучить несложные движения. Все ваши труды окупятся с лихвой, гости будут приятно удивлены, а вы надолго запомните этот момент. Живой саксофон на свадьбе - идеальное дополнение к гангстерской свадьбе.

Конкурсы для гангстерской свадьбы. 

Календарь молодоженов.
Ведущие:
- Сегодня два уважаемых клана объединились в одну большую и дружную семью. И мы сегодня наблюдаем рождение нового картеля. Первый год – самый трудный. А настоящая Мафия никогда не могла бы существовать без круговой поруки или закона Омерты.
Давайте поможем молодым, внесем свой вклад в построение счастливой сладкой жизни в первый, самый трудный год.
В этой шляпе лежит 12 записок, в которых содержатся поручения, выполнив которые мы сможем помочь молодым сделать их первый год безоблачным.
(в записке обозначен месяц и описано поручение, туда же вписывается имя гостя, который вытянул записку; можно сделать всё в виде листков календаря, из которых можно составить календарь; можно использовать обычные игральные карты, на которых сделать надписи)

Январь – для привития любви к здоровому образу жизни, свозить молодых на каток;
Февраль – после интенсивных упражнений на зимнем воздухе согреть молодых в бане;
Март – чтобы жизнь молодых стала ярче – помыть окна;
Апрель – добавить романтики – устроить романтический ужин;
Май – восстановить силы молодых шашлыком;
Июнь – подарить упаковку детских подгузников;
Июль – для расширения жизненных перспектив покатать на чертовом колесе;
Август – устроить в честь годовщины свадьбы салют;
Сентябрь – после медового месяца починить супружескую кровать;
Октябрь - помыть семейный лимузин;
Ноябрь – оградить от бытовых проблем: сделать генеральную уборку;
Декабрь – добавить огня и праздника в отношения – нарядить в доме молодых ёлку горящими гирляндами.

Конкурс танцев гангстеров.
Ведущие:
(вариант 1) Танцевальный конкурс «Танцы со звездами».
- Сегодня здесь и сейчас состоится знаменитый конкурс танцев со звездами. К нам должны были приехать Джон Траволта и Ума Турман, которые исполнили бы свой знаменитый гангстерский танец. Но их задержали на таможне за контрабанду. Давайте выберем их заместителей – тех, кто станцует лучший гангстерский танец! Победителей определят аплодисменты гостей.
 Выбирают несколько пар,  раздают некоторые аксессуары гангстеров: шляпы, черные очки, пистолеты, сигары,  черный парик Умы Турман; пары соревнуются под музыку из фильма «Криминальное чтиво»; если есть экран, то можно показать отрывок из этого фильма. Перед танцем кто-то из друзей выступает в роли шуточного учителя (в образе Чарли Чаплина) гангстерским танцам. Парам показываются движения для повторения.
Награда победителю – диск с музыкой подпольной вечеринки, на обложке которого изображены молодожены.

(вариант 2) Танцевальный конкурс «Чикагский перепляс».
- Сегодня здесь и сейчас состоится знаменитый конкурс танцев «Чикагский перепляс». Просим на сцену 5 молодых людей. Как и у многих звезд, а вы, безусловно, ими станете, давайте придумаем вам псевдонимы. Каждый представляется каким-то именем: бармалей, карабас-барабас и т.д.
Сейчас для каждого будет включена своя мелодия, и вы должны показать нам все ваши танцевальные таланты! А гости своими аплодисментами покажут, кто достоин награды!

Включаются отрывки музыки, ведущие с юмором комментируют танцы:
Русская народная
Индийский танец с движениями попакрут
Лезгинка
Ламбада
Рок-н-ролл
Выбираются 2 победителя полуфинала и устраивается финал: танец под лебединое озеро.
Награда победителю – диск с музыкой подпольной вечеринки, на обложке которого изображены молодожены.

Конкурс для мафиозной свадьбы – «Чикагский выстрел».
Ведущие:
- Цель нашего конкурса – породнить всех представителей кланов. Гости встают в круг в порядке «гангстер – гангстерша» и начинают передавать поцелуй по кругу под музыку. Музыка останавливается. На ком музыка останавливается, тот выбывает из круга. Цель игроков – как можно дольше продержаться в этой неудержимой схватке чикагской страсти.
Награда победителю – диск с музыкой подпольной вечеринки, на обложке которого изображены молодожены.

Сценка-поздравление от гостей для свадьбы в гангстерском стиле. Начните с музыки из к/ф Крестный отец. Все участники в шляпах выходят по-очереди.
Выбегает кто-то с газетой: сенсация! объединение двух могущественных кланов (фамилия молодоженов).
Другой объявляет: Она Здесь...Она Пришла...Мафия в городе.... Она пришла, она уже здесь. Мафия в городе. Мафия бессмертна, она как паутина охватывает всех и вся, и теперь мафия пришла в наш город…

У каждого одна буква слова "мафия" на листках формата А4. Во время объявления все участники выстраиваются, чтобы получилось слово.

Самого старшего гостя усаживают в кресло, укрывают пледом, дают сигару. И он начинает рассказ истории знакомства в стиле мафии под легкую музыку:
Жених - молодой дон. Его влиятельная семья владеет бизнесом (указываем профессии отца жениха или мамы). Он увидел красотку (невесту). Их история достойна быть снятой в голливудском кино. И т.д.

Можно привлечь кого-то из гостей, чтобы они, как в немом кино изобразили молодоженов.


Букмекерская контора.
Принимаются ставки на пополнение в клане молодых: мальчик или девочка. Свидетель принимает ставки на мальчика, свидетельница на девочку. После объявления закрытия приема ставок объявляется, на кого больше всего поставили.

Альбом с пожеланиями в гангстерском стиле.
На банкете гостям можно предложить специальный альбом в стиле 20-х (состаренная желтоватая или просто грубая бумага, обложка с картинкой или фото), гости в этом альбоме могут написать свои пожелания жениху и невесте (потом очень забавно читать). В альбоме можно представить историю знакомства жениха и невесты в картинках с самого детства (например, в детстве моим любимым именем было Максим и замуж я вышла за Максима, это можно обыграть в смешных детских фото с комментариями).

Пожелания гости могут писать на одной большой белой тарелке (декоративная, настенная). Писать можно специальным черным маркером, которым подписывают CD диски. В центре тарелки может быть фото или имена жениха и невесты. Потом эту тарелку можно повесить на стену на память. Или пожелания можно писать на фоторамке с очень большими  полями.

Конкурс костюмов в стиле Чикаго 20-х гг.
В зависимости от того, насколько гости будут одеты в стиле 20-х. Сначала вопросы: что носили гангстеры и их дамы. Затем выбираем гангстера и его даму на этот вечер. На выбранных возлагается миссия: первые дорогие гости, которые будут приняты в доме нового клана.
Фотосессия в гангстерском стиле.Очень нравится всем гостям фотографироваться, используя элементы одежды гангстеров и эпохи 20-х. Можно устроить фотосессию на фоне старинной машины или её муляжа.
Бармен-шоу с Джонни Джонсоном.
Требуется: музыка в стиле 20-х, подруги невесты на подтанцовке и бармен-профессионал. Приглашенный  бармен Иван Иванов ведущими представляется как Джонни Джонсон, который покажет, что умеют делать настоящие гангстеры с подпольным виски.
2 номера от бармена:
Первый: сооружение пирамиды (символ богатства и удачи) из стекла и шампанского (бокалов с шампанским), чтобы молодым сопутствовала удача и т.д. Гостей приглашают выпить это шампанское, сделать круг и поприветствовать первый танец молодых.
Второй номер – жонглирование бутылками, шоу с изготовлением специального коктейля для молодых, который будет выпит в честь родителей. Подруги невесты под музыку 20-х годов в это время танцуют, создавая антураж.
Похищение невесты. Шум, стрельба, крики – похищена невеста.
Ведущие:
- К нам пробрался какой-то вражеский синдикат, который похитил невесту. Только своих приглашали на эту подпольную вечеринку, а вот пробрались! Где эти ответчики?
Представители одной из мафиозных семей и требуют выкуп. Жениху друзья выносят чемодан долларов (пачки нарезанной бумаги, сверху лежат купюры отпечатанных на принтере «семейных» долларов с изображением жениха и невесты, с символикой свадьбы).
Но похитители выдвигают требование:
- Нам не нужны ваши меченые купюры, принимаем золото, бриллианты и рубли – более прочная валюта.
 Друзья жениха обменивают у гостей доллары на украшения и рубли. Можно подговорить некоторых шуточно «пожертвовать украшениями с бриллиантами», чтобы не было простого сбора денег, в обмен на доллары с подписями и фото жениха и невесты.  Купюры, которые получат гости, останутся у них на память. 

Объединение кланов (традиционно это обряд зажжения домашнего очага).
Музыка из к/ф «Крестный отец». Всё действо напоминает немое кино с озвучкой за кадром. Главные герои: родители невесты и жениха. Озвучивают друзья жениха, читая текст. Папы только жестикулиуют.
Ведущие:
Сейчас вы увидите немое кино 20-х годов, которое покажет вам, как объединились кланы Веселовских и Крыловых (жениха и невесты).
На сцене сидят отцы в шляпах, накрытые пледами, позади стоят мамы молодоженов. За их спинами стоят друзья жениха, которые озвучивают сюжет.

- Здравствуй, Дон Крылов!
- Здравствуй, Дон Веселовский!
- Твоя Синьора очень хорошо выглядит!
- Твоя Синьора тоже хороша!
- Мы долго не виделись с тобой!
- Да! Но плед твой так и не изменился!
- Твой плед тоже, как и много лет назад на старой вилле Челябиньо!
- Слышал, у тебя красавица дочь подросла!
- Да, и я слышал, резвый Дон растет!
- Может, соединим наши кланы в одно дружное семейство и станем самым большим и счастливым кланом!
Выносят стул для жениха. Он садится, одевает шляпу. Невеста накрывает жениха пледом. Все кричат «Да здравствует, новый Дон! Нового клана!»
Все 3 семьи получают по свече, родители зажигают огонь свечи молодоженов.

Слово родителям и гостям.
Ведущие, передавая микрофон гостям для поздравлений, говорят о том, что настало время поздравить новую семью и просят произнести речи настоящих гангстеров. И приводят пример: «пусть в ваших закромах не переводится контрабанда»!

Поздравление родителей от жениха и невесты на гангстерской свадьбе:
Нашим дорогим родителям
Мы хотим сегодня пожелать
Доброго здоровья, счастья,
С улыбкой искренней день каждый начинать.
Мы счастливы, что наш семейный путь
Вы освещаете как солнца добротою
Мы на примере вашем свои судьбы строим -
И точно знаем, в чем благополучья суть.
Пусть мир несется в бесконечной гонке,
Пусть жизни прожигают за монеты,
Мы - как на старой черно - белой кинопленке
Без слов поймем все добрые заветы -
Ведь ваша жизнь для нас -урок важнейший,
Его усвоили мы сердцем и душой:
Семья - вот счастья капитал главнейший
В благополучье близких наш секрет простой!
Мы словно мафия: нас много, мы едины
Неколебима связь родных сердец -
И в нашем единенье наша сила:
Наш храм любви, нашей мечты дворец.
Пусть наш семейный круг становится с годами шире,
И с каждым новым днем сияет ярче!
Мы счастливы, что в нашем нестабильном мире
Для нас спасительный маяк - поддержка старших!
(автор: Татьяна Бочарова)

Тост от молодоженов в честь гостей:
Мы поистине богатые люди, ведь сегодня вместе с нами те, кому небезразлично наше будущее, те, кто всегда нас поддерживал. Мы рады, что в самый важный и прекрасный для нас день нас окружает солнечный круг близких - родных и друзей.
Сегодня ваши добрые слова и искренние чувства сделали наш праздник светлым и радостным, и лучики ваших пожеланий будут освещать нам путь к счастью и не дадут сбиться с пути. Спасибо вам!
Вы все нам очень дороги, и мы бы хотели, чтобы сегодня каждый из вас почувствовал себя не просто гостем, а важной частичкой одной большой дружной семьи!
Для вас мы приготовили на память о нашей гангстерской вечеринке фотоснимки, которые вы видите в этом зале – это скромный подарок для вас, который вы можете забрать с собой.
(на черно-белых фотографиях в стиле 20-х, которыми украшен зал, присутствуют лица гостей, и должно быть большое количество фотографий молодых с датой свадьбы)

Бросание букета невесты.
Происходит традиционно. Кто поймал, тот скоро выйдет замуж.

Бросание подвязки невесты.
Ведущие:
- Сейчас мы узнаем, кто женится в скором времени. Просим всех холостых мужчин выйти сюда.
Молодой Дон Максимо, найдите у невесты подвязку.
Снятие подвязки разыгрывается как обыск невесты (в это время снимается подвязка), ведь она из чужого клана. Вдруг вываливается пистолет.
Невеста: он не заряжен.
Ведущие:
Дон Максимо, не томите друзей, бросайте подвязку!
Бросается подвязка. Кто поймал, тот скоро женится.

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Девочки, а есть ли где перечень тематических свадеб одним списком? Чтобы помочь определиться в желаниях?

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Сама спросила-сама нашла! Вот здесь большой выбор для определения с тематикой
http://www.discoverwedding.ru/catego...dding/page/10/

----------


## elen-ka20

нет..обалденный сайт,но для оформления и вдохновения.И  этот список скорей перечень для вариантов декора.А для программы ведущего вот 

http://www.holiday-ka.ru/theme-parti...y-for-all.html

а здесь более 100 вариантов  http://www.babyblog.ru/community/post/fiesta/1703331

----------

murra V (24.08.2017)

----------


## Дом Савиньон

О! Спасибо, Лен!!! :Ok:

----------


## ssellesta

Дорогие мои, я  к вам за помощью, натолкните на мысль, заказали свадьбу в стиле "Рябина в шоколаде". С гостями планирую сделать оберег из бус для жениха и невесты, перестраивалки для двух команд Рябина  и Шоколад, 2 бутылки вина "Рябину на коньяке"  и "Шоколадный ликер" разыграть. И все больше ничего придумать не могу. Может кто нибудь что то подобное проводил.

----------


## Мурамарина

Доброго времени суток, коллеги! Поступил заказ на рыцарскую свадьбу, так как выездная регистрация и банкет будут проходить в рыцарском замке. Если по программе ещё есть идеи, то как проводить регистрацию в средневековом стиле, ума не приложу. Подскажите, кто что может, пожалуйста.

----------


## churzik

Не знаю правильно ли я выбрала с темой в которой хочу спросить, за это не судите строго новичка)))
Кто-нибудь проводил свадьбу "ВсЁ наоборот"? Мне кажется эта задумка очень интересна, не избита.
Суть заключается в том, что большинство традиций переделать наоборот. Крадут не туфельку, а бошмак. Не невесту а жениха. Переиграть обязанности. Не раздавать каравай, а наоборот, допустим из пан-кейков собрать торт на этажерке В общем не знаю, стоит ли додумывать эту тему и будет ли она востребована, подскажите пожалуйста)

----------


## elen-ka20

не будет как  к примеру та же тема путешествие...Очень индивидуальна и специфическая. У меня она под названием  "Шиворот навыворот" . А там всё зависит от того,как вы будите её презентовать. ,но тема и правда интересна.Это на креативную пару.С тематикой вообще всё неоднозначно,но такую тему , как правила , должны захотеть молодые, Вот придут такие и разработаете под них
С хлебом -солью  не родители встречают, а молодые встречают гостей и раздают его гостям .Крадут не туфель невесты, а обувь жениха. И т.д.

----------


## Инна Уманская

Здравствуйте. длясебя брала в копилку материал-еще не разбирала-может что-то и поможет.




	Сценарий рыцарской свадьбы
Итак, когда гости собираются в кафе, говорится вступительное слово, чтобы окунуть гостей в средневековую атмосферу...
«Через несколько минут мы с Вами  попадем в  средневековье – во времена рыцарей и прекрасных дам сердца!
А начиналось все так…
Однажды  прекрасные дамы поняли, что белые кружевные платочки нужны для того, чтобы махать ими кому-то. Махать платочками с балкона хулиганам и солдатам было неинтересно, поэтому появились рыцари.
Рыцари – это  такие мужчины,  которых хлебом не корми, а дай совершить какой-нибудь подвиг во имя Дамы сердца и собственной славы.
Дама  считалась прекрасной даже в случае отсутствия платочка и балкона  для махания с него.
В ту же пору были распространены драконы. Их производили исключительно для принцесс и прекрасных дам, так как только они  могли подготовить их к удачному замужеству.
Сейчас всем присутствующим предлагается примерить на себя романтичные  роли и окунуться в атмосферу средневековья. Итак, все мужчины зачисляются в ряды доблестных рыцарей. А все женщины и девушки становятся прекрасными дамами.
Безусловно, за сегодняшний вечер мы с Вами познакомимся гораздо ближе…И начнем свое знакомство уже сейчас. Прошу Вас набросать советы, теплые и мудрые строки, замечания и пожелания нашей молодой семье на сердце-плакате под названием «Герб семейного счастья».
Затем начиналось знакомство и дарение. Гостей вызывали поочередно  со стороны жениха и невесты по убыванию степени родства и близости. Всем подобраны для приглашения разнообразные титулы. Так родителей можно назвать королем и королевой, были там светлейшие князья и княгини, бороны и баронессы, герцоги и герцогини, графы и графини, маркизы…
«Прежде, чем мы займем свои места за уже заставленными яствами столами, мы бы хотели шагнуть еще ближе в нашу сказочно-рыцарскую атмосферу. Прошу выйти называемых мною гостей для обозначения определенными символами.
 Сегодня на нашем балу  присутствуют
Принц  – жених
Принцесса  – невеста
- основной признак: всегда и везде рядом, нарядные и влюбленные, прислушиваются к советам всех окружающих
Короли  – отцы (им выдаются желтые звезды-ордена)
Королевы – мамы (им выдаются волшебные веера)
- короли горды за детей, получили  звезды, втайне загадали желание и рады, что в кои-то века довелось погулять на балу, а королевы, безусловно, волнуются  за всех и за все, поэтому и  получили в  руки волшебные веера.
Опытные рыцари – сваты –– 2 (получили медали)
Добрые феи – свахи – 3 (получили волшебные палочки)
- это опытные люди, за что имеют медали, знают, сколько нужно наливать и выпивать, чтобы праздник удался, а если что не так добрые феи взмахом волшебной палочки разрешат все сложности
Лучший друг принца – 1-й рыцарь/свидетель (имеет бутоньерку)
Лучшая подруга принцессы – 1-я дама сердца/свидетельница  (имеет бутоньерку)
- активные и свободные, романтичные и веселые
Доблестные рыцари – мужчины
Прекрасные Дамы сердца – женщины
- наши любимые гости, от которых мы ждем искренних поздравлений и активного участия в этот вечер.
Придворный музыкант
Придворная тамада
- постараемся организовать веселый пир, но не без Вашей помощи.
А теперь приглашаем Вас за свадебный стол, где вы сможете попробовать самые вкусные блюда и  испить волшебные напитки».

Первый стол.  Вступительная  речь ведущего, наполнение бокалов.

«Создал когда-то Бог мужчину и женщину. Отвел их в чистое поле. Научил делать шалаш. Дал мужчине лопату, а женщине горсть зерна: «Живите и продолжайте род человеческий. Приду через год, посмотреть, как вы обоснуетесь.
На следующий год пришел Бог рано утром, на восходе солнца. Видит: сидя мужчина и женщина у шалаша, рядом в поле созревает рожь, в колыбели спит ребенок. Мужчина и женщина смотрят то на солнышко восходящее, то в глаза друг другу. А когда глаза их встречались, Бог ощущал огромную энергию и великую красоту. А красота эта и радость безмерная разливались по  небу и земле.
Удивился Бог: «Как же  так? Я слепил человека из глины, вдохнул в него жизнь… но и подумать не мог, что появится что-то вечное, необъяснимое, волшебное?!»
Сегодня мы с Вами собрались здесь и полны энергии потому, что рядом с нами как минимум два любящих человека – это Ира и Андрей.
Поднимем же наши бокалы за то, чтобы любовь, которая соединила жениха и невесту крепла с каждым годом, заряжала своей волшебной энергией их самих и тех, кто есть, и будет появляться рядом с ними!».
Следующие тосты – родителей, свидетелей.
«Во все времена и на всех празднествах звучала и лилась музыка, люди танцевали. Вот и я приглашаю всех доблестных рыцарей и прекрасных дам поспешить в танцевальный зал, где прелестные жених и невеста станцуют свой первый семейный танец под любимую мелодию».
Танцы.  Во время танцев проводятся конкурсы.
 «Сказочное гадание». Из бумаги вырезаны подарки – машина, дом, сын, дочка, деньги и др. Подарки крепятся на нитки и на ленту. Жениху завязывают глаза и вручают ножницы, которыми он должен добыть то, что обязательно появится в молодой семье до первого конца года совместной жизни.
«Сиамские близнецы». Создаются три пары. Одной рукой они обнимают друг друга, а другой выполняют задания:
- завязать бантик;
- почистить банан;
- разорвать лист бумаги по нарисованной линии.

Второй стол. Тосты гостей из списка, составленного женихом и невестой.

Конкурсы для рыцарей и прекрасных дам.
«Когда-то в  средние века повсюду жили рыцари,
И жизнь была их нелегка в тяжелой амуниции.
Гордились рыцари собой, мечами и доспехами,
Играли рыцари судьбой и на турниры ехали.

Вернемся немного в эпоху средневековья. Так вот, в это время рыцари должны были владеть семью рыцарскими добродетелями: фехтование, верховая езда, владение копьем, плавание, охота, игра в шашки и сочинение стихов.
Мы не будем тут устраивать турниры по фехтованию, но предложим другие испытания. И для этого я предлагаю выйти сюда нескольких доблестных рыцарей.

1. «Танцующие части тела»: садятся на стулья и под музыку танцуют только руки, ноги, голова, губы, плечи, плечи и губы, руки и голова, ноги и глаза.
2. «Стихосложение»: предлагаются несколько напечатанных стихов, нужно выбрать стихотворение, даму и зачитать его даме в романтичной манере.
3. «Турнир популярности»: попросить дам подправить макияж – накрасить губы. Кто из рыцарей пользуется наибольшей популярностью у барышень? Сейчас  рыцари отправятся по кругу за трофейными поцелуями. У кого на лице окажется больше поцелуев – тот и победитель!
К дамам тоже предъявлялись определенные требования: они должны быть романтичными, мечтательными, пластичными и грациозными, умелыми в домашних делах.

Приглашается несколько прекрасных дам.
1. «Средневековый бутерброд»: приготовить из компонентов, находящихся на нашем богатом столе, бутерброд. Разрекламировать, накормить рыцаря.
2. «Рукодельница»: из предложенного скроенного куска материала необходимо двумя швами сшить вещь. (Выдаются выкройки семейных трусов).
3. «Вдохновительница»: во все времена для женщин не было секретом то, что мужчину нужно хвалить. Вот я и предлагаю нашим дамам продолжить фразу «Мужчина – это…» таким образом, чтобы присутствующие рыцари вдохновились на подвиги.
Определение по овациям лучшей прекрасной дамы и рыцаря. Вручение призов.

Третий стол. Тосты гостей.

Проводятся следующие конкурсы.
«Лейся песня»
Ну что за свадьба, что за пир без песни?! Ну а раз  пир, раз свадьба, то песни должны быть про что? Про любовь. Итак, распределимся на 3 команды - как вы и сидите за столами. Разные столы соревнуются между собой в коллективном исполнении песен о любви.
«Средневековые танцы»
Гости разбиваются на пары, становятся друг напротив друга. Звучит музыка. Мужчины вытянулись по струнке и сделали пригласительный кивок, женщины присели в знак согласия на танец. Ведущий командует: «Сделали шаг друг к другу, потом сразу шаг назад, еще раз шагнули, но коснулись друг друга правой рукой, подняли её вверх, разошлись, коснулись друг друга левым плечом, покружились, а сейчас коснулись правым плечом и покружились в обратную сторону. Левое запястье к левому запястью, покружились, правое запястье к правому запястью, покружились. Спина к спине, покачались из стороны в сторону. Повернулись друг к другу, мужчины подняли руку высоко, дамы обернулись вокруг своей оси. Подошли поближе прижались  правым ухом к правому уху, покружились. Левым ухом  к  левому уху, покружились

----------


## ewa.elik

Дорогие други и подруги!!!!!!!! Я в трансе...... :036: .Поступил заказ на " Розовую свадьбу".... Ни разу не проводила тематические свадьбы , да и юбилеи тоже........Помогите....... хотя бы как начать и какую нибудь идейку...... Буду очень признательна!!!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## elen-ka20

Это юбилей свадьбы розовой? Если да,то вам сюда-целая тема по юбилеям http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=49487
Или свадьба в розовом цвете? Или свадьба роз(цветов)? Писать не смогу,но подсказать без проблем,только уточните,плиз

----------


## Jenik25

> Дорогие други и подруги!!!!!!!! Я в трансе.......Поступил заказ на " Розовую свадьбу".... Ни разу не проводила тематические свадьбы , да и юбилеи тоже........Помогите....... хотя бы как начать и какую нибудь идейку...... Буду очень признательна!!!!!!


*Кое-что по Розовой свадьбе. Проводила, правда много лет назад.* 
Под первый тост выходит повар, неся поднос с выложенной цифрой 10 из бутербродов в виде розочек, всем раздавал в качестве закуски. 
Роняют розы аромат, сияет юбилей,
И радостно встречает взгляд всех дорогих гостей.
И пусть счастливая судьба вам дарит вновь и вновь
Сегодня, завтра и всегда удачу да любовь!
Дорогие гости, а как вы думаете, почему 10-летие свадьбы называется Розовая свадьба? Гости предлагают варианты…
  Алая роза всегда символизировала сильное чувство, страсть. 
Роза – цветок влюбленных, символ страсти, обожания и поклонения красоте. Считается, что к этому периоду ваша семья, словно великолепный бутон, раскрылась, превратившись в роскошный цветок.
А знаете ли вы, как ещё по-другому называется этот юбилей? … Оловянная свадьба. А почему?
Даже менее популярное "оловянное" название годовщины 10 лет свадьбы увязывают с гибкостью металла олова - то есть, с умением супругов подстраиваться друг к другу, они за 10 лет научились уважать друг друга, понимать, ценить, принимать такими, какие есть, их чувства окрепли, они гибки в отношения, уже умеют друг другу, где необходимо, уступать.
Олово символизирует гибкость - супруги уже настолько хорошо знают друг друга, что понимают все с полуслова, уступают, когда это необходимо. 
У меня тогда было тематическое поздравление от букета цветов.
Если надо - могу поделиться.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (07.09.2016)

----------


## Мурамарина

Инна, спасибо огромное за материал и за то, что не осталась равнодушной к моей просьбе.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Число 10 в нумерологии. Информация о числе 10. Удивительный мир чисел
Как характеризует нумерология число 10 (Декада)
У каждого человека есть желание познать тайну числа, понять с его помощью непостижимую суть собственной судьбы. Согласно пифагорейскому определению, число 10 относится к треугольным числам. 10 (декада) - величайшее число, потому дает нам тетрактис (10 точек).

Смысл числа десять состоит в том, что оно продолжает линию, намеченную числом девять. Далее после него начинаются двузначные числа. Число 10 символизирует идею абсолютного совершенства и числовой завершенности. Десять возвращает к источнику всех однозначных чисел – единице, но на новом уровне. 10 содержит в себе все числа, поэтому его считают числом различных энергий.

В своем человеческом аспекте 10 - число абсолютной полноты и тотальной завершенности. Число десять состоит из единицы и нуля. Один - символ Бога, то есть бытия, а ноль представляет собой непроявленную материю, то есть небытие. Вот почему десятка представляет собой синтез бытия и небытия. Число 10 символизирует целостность, так как приводит все к единству. 
Если кратко, то нумерология характеризует число 10 так: наличие внутреннего стержня, способность к преображению через трансформацию личности и духовное развитие, умение руководить, самостоятельность в жизни и ответственность за свои поступки. 

«Десятки» энергичны и жизнелюбивы. Они отличаются самодостаточностью и независимостью. Многие из людей под покровительством числа 10 обладают качествами лидера и сильно устремлены к карьере и успеху. Они живут, руководствуясь своими идеями, четко видят конкретные цели и пути их достижения. «Десяткам» нравится преодолевать различные препятствия и жить полной жизнью. Такие люди обычно имеют аналитический склад ума. Они, не останавливаясь, идут к достижению очередной цели, которая способствует мобилизации их творческого потенциала. 

«Десятки» постоянно находятся в поиске новых возможностей для самореализации. Благодаря этому, каждый следующий день приносит им новые впечатления. Обладая способностью концентрироваться на осуществлении задуманного, «десятки» инициативны, поэтому никогда не испытывают недостатка в новых идеях. 

К недостаткам «десяток» можно отнести то, что временами они уходят в себя, самоустраняясь от окружающих людей и решения насущных проблем. Часто люди под покровительством числа 10 сохраняют дистанцию в отношениях, никому не открывая свою душу. Многие из них самолюбивы и самоуверенны. Порой «десятки» верят в собственную неповторимость и исключительность. Часто прямолинейность их суждений переходит в непримиримость и жестокость к тому, кто мешает им на пути. 
Если «десятки» активно развивают свои духовные качества, то приобретают новый источник творческой активности. Такие люди становятся мудрыми и преисполненными здравого смысла. Творческий подход к жизни и последовательность помогает «десяткам» достичь больших успехов.

----------


## ewa.elik

Евгения, огромное спасибо за материал !!!!!!! Теперь хоть чуть-чуть проявляется что-то......Буду очень признательна по поводу букета цветов!!!!!!!!  :Blush2:  :Blush2:

----------


## ewa.elik

*elen-ka20*, Спасибо за " наводку" на тему...... У меня заказ на " Розовую свадьбу"....... Буду искать!!!!!!!

----------


## Олеся Лад

Здравствуйте уважаемые!!!! Предстоит свадьба в стиле Барби  и Кэна. Всё облазила, что-то ничего особенного не нашла пока по этой теме..... Ну будут дарить вместо цветов игрушки гости молодым)  вроде в тему). Ну а что исчо?  :Smile3:  какой то изюм ведь должен быть? а? подскажите, плиииз, толкните в нужном направлении??? что-то ничего в голову не идёт!!! :Tu:

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

Посмотрите мультяшки про Барби, от них и отталкивайтесь. А вообще, это романтика, балы, вальсы.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> Здравствуйте уважаемые!!!! Предстоит свадьба в стиле Барби  и Кэна. Всё облазила, что-то ничего особенного не нашла пока по этой теме..... Ну будут дарить вместо цветов игрушки гости молодым)  вроде в тему). Ну а что исчо?  какой то изюм ведь должен быть? а? подскажите, плиииз, толкните в нужном направлении??? что-то ничего в голову не идёт!!!


Мне кажется, свадьба Барби и Кена должна быть выдержана в лучших американских традициях, где огромную роль имеют наряды виновников торжества, декор зала, шикарный свадебный торт и т.д. Думаю, что все это в Интернете найти просто, а вопрос стоИт именно о развлекательной программе с привязкой к заданной теме. Как один из эпизодов праздника можно сделать соревновательный момент команд Барби и Кена. Для команды Барби, возможно, подойдет игровой момент «Бед бойз». Мы описывали его в своей теме тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136631&page=13. (Олеся, у Вас нет допуска в нашу тему, т.к. меньше 30 сообщений, номер я вам кину в личку). Можно немного отредактировать его под тему Барби.
Для команды Кена можно устроить дефиле холостяков, главное прописать интересный конферанс под участников этого действа.
Из развлекательных застольных элементов можно использовать «черный ящик»: предложить зрителям по наводящим вопросам отгадать, что в нем находится, без чего невозможно представить Барби или Кена.
Уверена, что вечер украсят анимашки, ведь Кен и Барби обожают танцы и развлечения.

----------


## гордеева

На лето молодожены захотели свадьбу в стиле Love is?если кто то делал помогите пожалуйста с советом. Какое начало, какое поздравление для молодоженов сделать, самый конечно оптимальный я считаю должно быть как европейское начало, ведь жвачки тогда были от туда. А вот на первенца как собрать? или например что еще можно сделать чтоб коснуться этой тематике.

----------


## Ева Балицкая

Всем здравствуйте!Ко мне пришли молодожены с заказом на сердечную свадьбу. Со встречей, началом и разными подводками особо проблем нет, а вот с развлекательной программой  :Blush2: ... Клиенты хотят чтоб прямо все-все было с сердцами: и конкурсы, и даже отбивки песен...С отбивками еще куда не шло, а вот с конкурсами загвоздка получается. Может кто что-то подскажет? Заранее спасибо :Yes4:

----------


## Рустем

Доброго времени суток, коллеги! работаю над сценарием свадьбы в стиле "Рустик", есть какие-либо наработки/мысли?

----------


## elen-ka20

*Рустем*, доброго..не много штурмовали по этой теме.Вот кое какие идеи собраны.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...к#post4897912
будут вопросы -обращайтесь.

----------


## Яблокова

Делюсь наработками,если это кому-то нужно.
Свадьба по книге "Алиса в стране чудес" ( математики заказывали)
В стиле СССР
Пиратская
Историческая 
Свадьба путешествие ( для любителей путешествий соответственно)
И моя любимая-Свадьба по сериалу Бригада-Бандитская.
( фальшивые деньги,омон и развеселая перестрелка водяными пистолетами-за жениха.)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Делюсь наработками,если это кому-то нужно.


Конечно,нужно Варвара! Поделись, пожалуйста!

----------


## Яблокова

Татьяна,а что конкретно Вас интересует?

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.11.2016)

----------


## Анжелика.

> Делюсь наработками,если это кому-то нужно.


Ооо! Это замечательно просто! 



> Пиратская


 :Blush2:  Только у меня не свадьба, у меня юбилей у дамы  :Grin:

----------

